# 2004 : AES non abouties



## Brunox (15 Janvier 2004)

Vive le Ch'nord avec des chtis gars comme moi, tous gentils, aimant la binouse picon, les welshs, les terrils.....
ayant dans le coeur le soleil qui n'ont pas dehors (oui je sais c'est facile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

viendez pour les AES, OPA, BEP, BAC, PPDA, PEL, PEPR, PAC's, RER, pout tout ce que vous voudrez....

@ bientôt

Bruch'nord


----------



## loudjena (15 Janvier 2004)

> organisons une AES a lille !!!



OK mais après la neige


----------



## Caster (15 Janvier 2004)

je recherche contacts, pour me donner des tips etc.


----------



## Switcher (16 Janvier 2004)

Bienvenue sur les forums.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un espace convivial d'échanges d'informations, euh, pertinentes (ouais, on dira ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

J'espère que plein de monde va répondre à ton fil de discussion.

Faudrait que j'en crée un aussi pour trouver des contacts sur Avignon.
Faut juste que je me bouge le c*l.

A bientôt sur les forums.


----------



## cham (17 Janvier 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> > organisons une AES a lille !!!
> 
> 
> 
> OK mais après la neige



Oui parce que me promener dans Lille et croiser des ours polaires et des loups, j'en ai marre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Effectivement, très  bonne idée de départ pour une AES Ch'ti. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je trouve un appart' à Béthune et je vous organise ça. S'il y a des Lillois prets à héberger qq AESistes pas Bob (càd &gt;0.5g) ça aiderait pas mal... Au pire vous serez toujours les bienvenu(e)s dans mon appart à B'thune.


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Oui parce que me promener dans Lille et croiser des ours polaires et des loups, j'en ai marre !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'sais cham, ch'po loger chez *la* caribou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :=D

_ah bon, nan ? ..._








pis ski au 'ti matin su'ch'piste vert' eud'noeux les mines !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




après un plat eud'moul'frites, ya rien d'tel qu'eune bieune descente !!


----------



## ficelle (17 Janvier 2004)

voila, une aes en haut de la piste de nuds-les-mines ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on y boit quoi ?
de la stella chaude ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> voila, une aes en haut de la piste de nuds-les-mines !
> 
> 
> 
> ...












nan de la trois-monts à température extérieure (bin frouède quouo ! )


----------



## gribouille (17 Janvier 2004)

mouahahahaha


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

A pas voté


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> A pas voté



toi aussi  ?


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (17 Janvier 2004)

ce soir à 23h59 il ouvre


----------



## Caster (17 Janvier 2004)

Merci


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

a voté !


----------



## gribouille (17 Janvier 2004)

avant 23h59 les votes sont pas pris je crois


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi  ?



copieur


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> avant 23h59 les votes sont pas pris je crois



bah oui, je sais !


----------



## Mackie-Chan (17 Janvier 2004)

bah alors ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

Mackie-Chan a dit:
			
		

> bah alors ?



tu est le maillon faible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au revoir


----------



## RUDI (17 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.
Y'a t'il parmi vous des gens résidents sur Orléans pour échanges d'impressions et de conseils sur Mac ?

Je précise que je suis sur PC mais envisage un switch (après avoir switché du PC au Mac et du Mac au PC).

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

RUDI a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que je suis sur PC mais envisage un switch (après avoir switché du PC au Mac et du Mac au PC).



on revient toujours sur les lieux...


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Janvier 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> je recherche contacts, pour me donner des tips etc.



la référence c'est  l'AUG Strasbourgeoise qui organise souvent des réunions à BeMac


----------



## Silvia (17 Janvier 2004)

Tes photos nous ont donné envie de venir visiter Lyon.
Avec Gribouille comme guide, j'hésite, quoi que.


----------



## Caster (17 Janvier 2004)

Cool, je prendrai contact


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Avec Gribouille comme guide, j'hésite, quoi que.



Ah bah là je viens, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas fait de sortie underground à Lyon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais "a toujours pas voté"


----------



## Laurent_G (18 Janvier 2004)

A voté !

Je vais poser ma question à 30 centimes : il y en a déjà eu des AES à Lyon ?
et si oui où ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2004)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> il y en a déjà eu des AES à Lyon ?
> et si oui où ?




huhuhu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 demandes à Biales et à Melaure


----------



## cham (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'sais cham, ch'po loger chez *la* caribou !
> 
> ...



Bon toi, si tu l'as pas encore vu, procure-toi vite le DVD Dany Boon fete ses 10 ans, a'sbaraque et en ch'ti. C'est à se pisser dessus !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pour ceux en d'sous d'eul somme, il y a des sous titres en français.

Ex : _"en' drache eud' mouquille"_ sous-titré en _"une pluie de morve"_


----------



## RUDI (18 Janvier 2004)

Comme tu dis !

Ce sont les iApps iTunes et iMovie qui me manquent le plus...mais la réactivité et la synchro téléphone Alcatel m'empêche de refranchir le pas...d'où la question de trouver quelqu'un dans Orléans pour faire des essais de téléphone et de réactivité en vrai avec les mêmes applis !


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Bon toi, si tu l'as pas encore vu, procure-toi vite le DVD Dany Boon fete ses 10 ans, a'sbaraque et en ch'ti. C'est à se pisser dessus !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin, on dit aussi eune drache ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_elle va bien ta soeur ? c'est pas que je m'inquiètes mais bon..._


----------



## corbuu (18 Janvier 2004)

je suis Lyonnais et macuser depuis 8 mois maintenant.

Je ne connais pas les mésententes entre forums et personnes sur Lyon et dans le systeme Mac et je n'ai pas envie d'y entrer..

Je dit cela car dans ce sondage, impossible d'avoir un choix libre, tout est orienté du mauvais coté donc...pas de vote.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> je suis Lyonnais et macuser depuis 8 mois maintenant.
> 
> Je ne connais pas les mésententes entre forums et personnes sur Lyon et dans le systeme Mac et je n'ai pas envie d'y entrer..
> 
> Je dit cela car dans ce sondage, impossible d'avoir un choix libre, tout est orienté du mauvais coté donc...pas de vote.



Tu ne connais pas Gribouille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bouge pas ça va venir


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> y'a des Mac-Users vivants à lyon ?



Mon cher Gribouille, il y a une forte communauté de MacUsers à Lyon et ils ne restent pas planqués derrière leurs ordinateurs puisqu'ils sont nombreux à venir le mardi se rencontrer au sein de notre Apple User Group. On a déjà eu une année record en inscriptions l'an dernier et cette année on devrait encore faire mieux !


----------



## alèm (19 Janvier 2004)

en même temps, AES ce n'est pas AUG...

enfin, je dis ça comme ça !


----------



## Onra (19 Janvier 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Je dit cela car dans ce sondage, impossible d'avoir un choix libre, tout est orienté du mauvais coté donc...pas de vote.



Entièrement d'accord...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A pas voté


----------



## Onra (19 Janvier 2004)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> A voté !
> 
> Je vais poser ma question à 30 centimes : il y en a déjà eu des AES à Lyon ?
> et si oui où ?



Pfffffff.... arrête de raconter des bêtises, tu sais très bien ou ça se passait et quand ! J'ai même des preuves, tu avais posté dans le thread de l'époque  là


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] en même temps, AES ce n'est pas AUG...
> 
> enfin, je dis ça comme ça !



Tu penses que c'est différent parce que lors de l'AES on est dans un bar pour boire une mousse ? Eh bien au club aussi, on a un vrai bar (salle avec comptoir, frigos, machine à café, etc ...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bref, je serais heureux de participer à une nouvelle AES lyonnaise. Si on pouvait être un peu plus de 7 ce serait pas mal


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Si on pouvait être un peu plus de 7 ce serait pas mal



Finalement à Clermont, on arrive même presque à dépasser les AES lyonnaises !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 la vache !!


----------



## gribouille (19 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien au club aussi, on a un vrai bar (salle avec comptoir, frigos, machine à café, etc ...)



ça m'étonnerais qu'on puisse y boire un bon Bacardi-Caramel ou une tequila vodka Gin.... 

c'est bien bô d'avoir des meubles si c'est pour entasser du Fanta et de la 33' et des dosettes nescafé (beeeuuuaark)

ça s'apelle pas un bar....


----------



## gribouille (19 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] en même temps, AES ce n'est pas AUG...
> 
> enfin, je dis ça comme ça !




c'est clair que ça s'en ressent à des miles, ça fait réunion salle des profs m'as dit un pote qui y est allé plusiers fois


----------



## gribouille (19 Janvier 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> je suis Lyonnais et macuser depuis 8 mois maintenant.
> 
> Je ne connais pas les mésententes entre forums et personnes sur Lyon et dans le systeme Mac et je n'ai pas envie d'y entrer..
> 
> Je dit cela car dans ce sondage, impossible d'avoir un choix libre, tout est orienté du mauvais coté donc...pas de vote.



très bien ce sondage... ça fait un "véritable Lyonnais" de moins


----------



## gribouille (19 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Finalement à Clermont, on arrive même presque à dépasser les AES lyonnaises !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais c'est bien clermont.... d'ailleurs l'aes lyon se feras la bas, tiens.


----------



## gribouille (19 Janvier 2004)

J'ai la drole d'impression qu'il y à qqchose qui colle pas entre ceci :



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Gribouille, il y a une forte communauté de MacUsers à Lyon et ils ne restent pas planqués derrière leurs ordinateurs puisqu'ils sont nombreux à venir le mardi se rencontrer au sein de notre Apple User Group. On a déjà eu une année record en inscriptions l'an dernier et cette année on devrait encore faire mieux !



et cela :



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je serais heureux de participer à une nouvelle AES lyonnaise. Si on pouvait être un peu plus de 7 ce serait pas mal



soit personnes n'étais au courant entre les forumeurs de macG lyonnais, soit ils avaient tous attrapés une gastro lors de la derniere AUG-MacTupperware


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> soit personnes n'étais au courant entre les forumeurs de macG lyonnais, soit ils avaient tous attrapés une gastro lors de la derniere AUG-MacTupperware



une Bialès aigue ?


----------



## cl97 (19 Janvier 2004)

oh yes ! j'adore le concept. Le tout dans un petit troquet place de jaude !




			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est bien clermont.... d'ailleurs l'aes lyon se feras la bas, tiens.


----------



## melaure (19 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> soit personnes n'étais au courant entre les forumeurs de macG lyonnais, soit ils avaient tous attrapés une gastro lors de la derniere AUG-MacTupperware



Si j'avais mis les gens au courant, mais ils préfèrent se rencontrer à l'AUG que de trainer dans les bars mal famés du 1er arrondissement ...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais mis les gens au courant, mais ils préfèrent se rencontrer à l'AUG que de trainer dans les bars mal famés du 1er arrondissement ...



normal, ils sont cons les gens...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> oh yes ! j'adore le concept. Le tout dans un petit troquet place de jaude !



vous payez le tgv à maousse pour vous excuser de la première fois ?

allez, à 3 (mélauré, bialès et chris), ça devrait pas vous revenir cher !


----------



## Onra (20 Janvier 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> vous payez le tgv à maousse pour vous excuser de la première fois ?
> 
> allez, à 3 (mélauré, bialès et chris), ça devrait pas vous revenir cher !



Comme je l'avais déjà dit à mackie la dernière fois, on peut "aider" quelqu'un à venir si besoin, d'une manière ou d'une autre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Janvier 2004)

Z'auriez pu l'dire plus tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ch'uis passé la semaine dernière et personne pour m'accueillir à Lyon


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2004)

En plus des "AUG" j'ai vu hier qu'il y avait un club "questions pour un champion" à Lyon. Ca donne envie de venir.


----------



## cl97 (20 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En plus des "AUG" j'ai vu hier qu'il y avait un club "questions pour un champion" à Lyon. Ca donne envie de venir.



Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'un club pyramide existe à Lyon. Si ça te dit...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2004)

Aug le vendredi
Questions pour un champion le samedi
Pyramide le dimanche après-midi.

Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## Onra (20 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas belle la vie?



Ben tiens...


----------



## alèm (20 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Aug le vendredi
> Questions pour un champion le samedi
> Pyramide le dimanche après-midi.
> 
> Elle est pas belle la vie?



la vie est belle et c'est plus tant mieux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais ptêt pas à lyon quand même..._


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

c'est pour quand cette aes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_prévenez le chaton !_


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2004)

Notre programme est déjà chargé mais bon, on viendra à la deuxième.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Notre programme est déjà chargé mais bon, on viendra à la deuxième.



ah non, si ya AES à Lille, t'es obligé de venir !


----------



## ficelle (23 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, si ya AES à Lille, t'es obligé de venir !



faudrait combiner ça avec une des prestations d'oposito sur la region nord, des le debut du printemps.
en plus, ils nous preparent un opera.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, si ya AES à Lille, t'es obligé de venir !



Si la date est ok pour nous. c-à-d qu'on est libre le w-e ou ça aura lieu, nous seront évidement de la partie.
Le truc c'est que d'ici au mois d'avril c'est complet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (fin mars aes Suisse)


----------



## cham (23 Janvier 2004)

Je cherche activement un appart'. Des que j'ai trouvé ça j'invite tout le monde au milieu des cartons.


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2004)

je prend le canapé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 macinside testeur officiel des canapés des AES


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche activement un appart'. Des que j'ai trouvé ça j'invite tout le monde au milieu des cartons.



laisse, je dormirais avec le caribou !


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> laisse, je dormirais avec le caribou !



tabernacle !!!


----------



## cham (24 Janvier 2004)

Pièce d'identité obligatoire pour Alèm.


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Pièce d'identité obligatoire pour Alèm.



j'en ai deux !


----------



## gribouille (25 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'en ai deux !



dont le contenus est certifié par la banque du sperme


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> la vie est belle et c'est plus tant mieux.
> 
> ...



avec moi, siiiiiii


----------



## gribouille (27 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Machin a dit:
			
		

> Z'auriez pu l'dire plus tôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rendez vous compte, même pas un car de CRS pour recevoir machin


----------



## Caster (28 Janvier 2004)

J'ai fait un tour sur http://www.aug-strasbourg.org/
mais il n'y a toujours pas de date


----------



## gribouille (29 Janvier 2004)

c'est en eurpoe ça, strasbourg ?


----------



## Caster (29 Janvier 2004)

oui et c'est même en France, pas en allemagne


----------



## Bilbo (29 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est en eurpoe ça, strasbourg ?








À+


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2004)

Chaton attend que Cham se réveille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_tu viens quand sur paname mon petit cham ?_


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

entre le 16/02 et le 22/02 quoi ! proftitez ! il parait que c'est les vacances !


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

pourquoi pas la semaine suivante ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

enfin, je vois a peu pres ce que tu vas me repondre !


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

m'en fou, pas besoin de ça pour aller au pascalou !


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> enfin, je vois a peu pres ce que tu vas me repondre !



bah oui, des rencarts, on peut se les faire tous les mardi soir au pascalou si j'ai bien compris !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Février 2004)

ah, c'est là que vous préparez l'invasion de la souisse?


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah oui, des rencarts, on peut se les faire tous les mardi soir au pascalou si j'ai bien compris !



j'attendais plutot que tu me parles de la proximité pascalou-93....
tiens, tant que je ne suis pas là, profitez en pour inviter Sir


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] entre le 16/02 et le 22/02 quoi ! proftitez ! il parait que c'est les vacances !



tu pendra l'imac  ?


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu pendra l'imac  ?



si il peut payer dans 2 ans, surement


----------



## Sir (12 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'attendais plutot que tu me parles de la proximité pascalou-93....
> tiens, tant que je ne suis pas là, profitez en pour inviter Sir





Salaud !


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Salaud !



pas mieux !


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] entre le 16/02 et le 22/02 quoi ! proftitez ! il parait que c'est les vacances !






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah oui, des rencarts, on peut se les faire tous les mardi soir au pascalou si j'ai bien compris !




Ben mardi 17 alors !!


----------



## ficelle (12 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben mardi 17 alors !!



le mardi, c'est reportage, théâtre ou conférence...
mais j'espere que vous aurez un meilleur programme que mardi dernier, parceque la conférence sur les rapports art contemporain/art numérique, c'était bof bof bof....


----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2004)

Ca aurait été avec plaisir mais bon, c'est un peu juste pour nous.
On se rattrapera fin août.


----------



## cham (12 Février 2004)

Ca tombe bien je suis à paris cette semaine là. Alors comme le mardi a été proposé, ok. Je serais plus parti sur le jeudi perso. Alors verrouillons vite une date svp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mardi 17 ou jeudi 19/02/2004 ???

(l'année c'est pour quand le post sera détéré par un mec qui dira "jeudi on sera le 18..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Jeudi, jeudi, jeudi, jeudi, jeudi, jeudi, jeudi, jeudi...


----------



## Xav' (12 Février 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le mardi, c'est reportage, théâtre ou conférence...
> mais j'espere que vous aurez un meilleur programme que mardi dernier, parceque la conférence sur les rapports art contemporain/art numérique, c'était bof bof bof....



J'ai rien râté alors... tant mieux.

Moi, je suis partant, quand vous voulez.


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis partant, quand vous voulez.



J'allais te répondre la même chose !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon, si c'est po terrible le mardi, on peut dire lundi, mercredi, ou jeudi (pour voir cham)...?
Y z'en disent quoi les autres ?


----------



## Foguenne (12 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je suis partant, quand vous voulez.



Petit polisson va !!!


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

cham m'a appelé pour vanter les mérites du jeudi et comme cham a une soeur très jolie, je suis ok pour jeudi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui c'est vrai, c'est proche le 9-3 du pascalou !


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

Et pis jeudi, c'est ravioli à la cantine... Chouette !!!


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pis jeudi, c'est ravioli à la cantine... Chouette !!!



tu veux gouter les tagliolini de Enzo ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

C'est qui ce Enzo...? (air méfiant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce Enzo...? (air méfiant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il officie Rue Daguerre, devrait te plaire, c'est pas trop cher, rapide et ya pleins de photos de gassman aux murs !


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

Entre le Lou et la rue Daguerre, il y a comme qui dirait presque tout paris !!


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Entre le Lou et la rue Daguerre, il y a comme qui dirait presque tout paris !!



mais non, ya une ligne 2  et une ligne 6 !


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> mais non, ya une ligne 2  et une ligne 6 !



Tu montes tes bas de lignes avec du 6 toi ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Faut amorcer sévère avec du matos pareil !! _


----------



## alèm (12 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu montes tes bas de lignes avec du 6 toi ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je comprends pourquoi j'attrape jamais rien alors !


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je comprends pourquoi j'attrape jamais rien alors !



Te reste le harpon, ou pour les cas vraiment désespérés la grenade...


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Te reste le harpon, ou pour les cas vraiment désespérés la grenade...



J'ai laissé tomber le filet, il y a toujours une maille ou deux qui se barrent...


----------



## Xav' (13 Février 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petit polisson va !!!



Entre être un petit polisseur, ou le petit polissé, j'hésite


----------



## cham (13 Février 2004)

Bon c'est cool, on dit jeudi alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vous de décider du lieu et de l'heure. Si ça se décide après dimanche midi, je charge officiellement Alem de me prévenir  sur mon téléphone portatif pcq je n'aurais plus internénette. Merciiii.


----------



## alèm (13 Février 2004)

bon bah d'accord chami. je te préviendrais.


c'est quoi le phone de ta soeur déja ?


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon bah d'accord chami. je te préviendrais.
> 
> 
> c'est quoi le phone de ta soeur déja ?




t'es maso toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ * Ratttt, raattttttt, ratttttttt, rattttt................BONG..... Aïe...*.°·**.·° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> t'es maso toi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*

hein ? t'va pas t'y mettre toi aussi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*_


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hein ? t'va pas t'y mettre toi aussi !



Pas de chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je crois que c'est ta fête


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais non...


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

on veus une photo de ta coupe nouvelle après


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> on veus une photo de ta coupe nouvelle après



rho... ta gueule toi... arrête de faire ta frimeuse genre blouson noir, on le sait que tu taquines plutot "der Winterreise"  que le cul des mouches !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

Mais si allez


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

non, non et non !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] non, non et non !



Ha bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben j'croyais t'aimais les femmes moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais c'est pas grave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Ci-dessous le mauvais caractère passagé d'Alèm


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais pas réciproque ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































































bon, en passant, ça m'étonnerait qu'un  loulou de Marseille et une gone de Lyon viennent a un rencard parisien donc on laisse le sujet à son but initial


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bon, en passant, ça m'étonnerait qu'un  loulou de Marseille et une gone de Lyon viennent a un rencard parisien donc on laisse le sujet à son but initial



C'est qui encore ces invités de dernière minutes ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2004)

T'inquiète pas pour tibo et la grib lapin, j'amène mon râteau-tungstène !!


----------



## alèm (14 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas pour tibo et la grib lapin, j'amène mon râteau-tungstène !!



cool merci !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas pour tibo et la grib lapin, j'amène mon râteau-tungstène !!



C'est pas un râteau qui risque de se tromper d'objectif (tu sais qu'il les attire) qu'il faut apporter, Nato! enfin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu crois qu'il n'est pas assez bleu comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un petit coussin, une panoplie de James Bond avec costume noir et Westons cirées, avec la nouvelle coupe et son charme naturel, ce serait mieux. Et puis une bouteille d'arnica quand même on ne sait jamais


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> ça m'étonnerait qu'un  loulou de Marseille et une gone de Lyon viennent a un rencard parisien



le gone lyonnais voit pas en quoi ça interesserais qqun de le rencontrer...


le gone lyonnais n'est là que pour faire mumuse, il n'as rien à apporter de particulierement interessant.... 
_je le redis pour info, même si tout le monde le sait déjà.... mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y des pertes de mémoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> le gone lyonnais voit pas en quoi ça interesserais qqun de le rencontrer...



Mais si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais si


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

au fait c'est qui le loulou de marseille ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un rateau qui risque de se tromper d'objectif (tu sais qu'il les attire) qu'il faut apporter, Nato! enfin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le râteau, c'est pas pour lapin, c'est juste au cas où on rencontrerait des malfaisants(-antes).


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> au fait c'est qui le loulou de marseille ?


C'est censé être un adorateur de G4 (et de port firewire à l'occasion) !!


----------



## gribouille (14 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est censé être un adorateur de G4 (et de port firewire à l'occasion) !!



des noms


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Février 2004)

'

Bon en tout cas je ne pourrais pas être parmi vous, alors tant pis. Bon jardinage !

'+


----------



## Xav' (15 Février 2004)

C'est quand déjà ?


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand déjà ?



jeudi ! car il y a raviolis qu'il dit Nato Kino...

quel veinard! Ravi-au-lit tous les jeudis...


----------



## cham (15 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Ravi-au-lit



Tiens, j'avais jamais pensé. Ca m'inspire une nouvelle forme de revendication.


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Costume noir et Westons cirées, avec la nouvelle coupe



Non, ca c'est l'Amok 2004


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, ca c'est l'Amok 2004



ça se boit ?


----------



## Cricri (15 Février 2004)

C'est où déjà ?


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> C'est où déjà ?



comme d'hab' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'suis content de voir que tu suis toi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_en passant, on mange ensemble quand ? je connais une petite pizzeria sympa entre ton taf et le mien !_


----------



## Cricri (15 Février 2004)

Quand tu veux, bien sûr !


----------



## nato kino (15 Février 2004)

Bon... Maintenant qu'on sait tous où et quel jour, reste à fixer une heure... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_C'est meilleur chaud les raviolis !! _


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

pas dispo avant 20H jeudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (seul avantage, je commence tard, je pourrais garer ma caisse à côté du pascalou le matin)


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ça se boit ?



Non, ca se consomme comme un Kim Cône


----------



## alèm (15 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, ca se consomme comme un Kim Cône



reste dans ta magnum attitude !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, ca se consomme comme un Kim Cône




Bien glacé


----------



## Amok (15 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> reste dans ta magnum attitude !


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

C'est ou le pascalou?


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

C'est là


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

ARf! dans le 20éme!

Je vais avoir peur de sortir mon Powerbook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Oki, je suis tout petit au fond à gauche _





Je vais essayé de venir


----------



## kamkil (16 Février 2004)

Va pour jeudi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie, oubli pas ton tournevis, j'ai besoin d'un devis express


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, oubli pas ton tournevis, j'ai besoin d'un devis express



Ouaip, si tu as un peu de matos en RAB tu vas faire des affaires


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Va pour jeudi



t'es invité toi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je sens que je vais me faire payer des coups moi...


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'es invité toi ?



Et moi je peux venir?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aller s'you plait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> je sens que je vais me faire payer des coups moi...




Pas par moi si je peux venir....


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je peux venir?
> Aller s'you plait



si je lis ce qui suit, c'est pas sûr ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pas par moi si je peux venir....



pas sur du tout du tout !


----------



## chagregel (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas sur du tout du tout !



Ouai bah je vais quand meme venir et puis avec plein de Pc, des bombes de peintures et je vais taguer "A mort les Mac".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon serieusement, a part des tunes, je viens avec quoi?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon serieusement, a part des tunes, je viens avec quoi?



des chaussures ? le métro ? ta voiture ? un vélo ? 

mais pas en trottinette, on a un détecteur installé au dessus du bar pour détruire toute trottinette car c'est le véhicule de Casimir...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon serieusement, a part des tunes, je viens avec quoi?



Si tu as des copines pas trop farouches, pas trop chères, detestant le jardinage et super-techniciennes, Alem fera peut-être de toi un modérateur mon fils


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as des copines pas trop farouches, pas trop chères, detestant le jardinage et super-techniciennes, Alem fera peut-être de toi un modérateur mon fils



_ça me changera du bois de Boulogne..._


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _ça me changera du bois de Boulogne..._



Bah pas trop: on y revient toujours, ne serait-ce que pour chercher le gland aux pieds des chênes...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas trop: on y revient toujours, ne serait-ce que pour chercher le gland aux pieds des chênes...



j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une nouvelle espèce de pins plantés récemment...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une nouvelle espèce de pins plantés récemment...



Tu dis ca parce que tu as les paumes des mains et les genoux irrités?!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ca parce que tu as les paumes des mains et les genoux irrités?!



et les lèvres gercées ! mais comment tu sais ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

(Excusez nous de discuter entre nous, mais les modérateurs ont aussi une vie privée, vous savez...)


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Excusez nous de discuter entre nous, mais les modérateurs ont aussi une vie privée, vous savez...)



il faut le rappeler, c'était nécessaire.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

le cri du corps au fond du bois a dit:
			
		

> et les lèvres gercées ! mais comment tu sais ?



pour ne pas savoir il faudrait être sourd!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> pour ne pas savoir il faudrait être sourd!



je t'ai déja dit que ça ne rendait pas sourd ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :d


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il faut le rappeler, c'était nécessaire.




Pardon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kékiladi


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pardon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_ZIIIIIIIIP_


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il faut le rappeler, c'était nécessaire.



Et puis le premier qui l'ouvre est banni. On est comme ca nous. Ce soir c'est gros et demi gros.


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis le premier qui l'ouvre est banni. On est comme ca nous. Ce soir c'est gros et demi gros.



n'oublie pas le sel !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> n'oublie pas le sel !



ni les croissants demain matin !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

à part ça, t'es là jeudi ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Non mais. On a été trop laxiste je trouve. Tous ces floodeurs a la noix, ces nioubies qui la ramenent... On va faire peter les étoiles. le premier qui dépasse du rang y a droit.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] à part ça, t'es là jeudi ?



jeudi, je suis moi aussi en plein plantage de baton mon chou.


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non mais. On a été trop laxiste je trouve. Tous ces floodeurs a la noix, ces nioubies qui la ramenent... On va faire peter les étoiles. le premier qui dépasse du rang y a droit.



tiens, en y pensant, Gribouille n'est toujours pas modérateur ?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> jeudi, je suis moi aussi en plein plantage de baton mon chou.



moi je planterais juste des choux grace à mon rateau !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tiens, en y pensant, Gribouille n'est toujours pas modérateur ?



il est en pourparler pour la MacGameZone, histoire de soulager un peu béru!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il est en pourparler pour la MacGameZone, histoire de soulager un peu béru!



c'est sur que si Beru en a plein le c, Gribouille est l'homme de la situation !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

C'est bien d'être entre nous, hein? Peinards. Ils sont tous à mater le sujet dans "qui est en ligne", mais pas un ne pointe le bout de sa plume... Bon, tu reprends quelque chose? Un "lady of the lake " pour la route?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'être entre nous, hein? Peinards. Ils sont tous à mater le sujet dans "qui est en ligne", mais pas un ne pointe le bout de sa plume... Bon, tu reprends quelque chose? Un "lady of the lake " pour la route?



oui, volontiers ! Mais tu crois que c'était vraiment nécessaire le goudron et les plumes ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Tiens, voila Mackie


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voila Mackie



ah oui. C'était donc bien nécessaire le goudron et les plumes !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

> macinside
> Modérateur
> Serial flooder
> 16/02/2004 20:29
> ...



ouf !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui, volontiers ! Mais tu crois que c'était vraiment nécessaire le goudron et les plumes ?



Il est toujours de bon ton de faire un exemple. Mister saint Valentin l'a remené un peu trop je trouve. L''habit asphalté lui va à merveille. La prochaine fois il ne fera pas des posts a la con. tu sais que je n'aime pas en arriver a ces extremités, mais quand il faut, il faut.

Mackie? Tu bois quoi?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est toujours de bon ton de faire un exemple. Mister saint Valentin l'a remené un peu trop je trouve. L''habit asphalté lui va à merveille. La prochaine fois il ne fera pas des posts a la con. tu sais que je n'aime pas en arriver a ces extremités, mais quand il faut, il faut.



il faudrait au moins un ban par jour. On pourrait commencer en bannissant tous les nioubies dès leur premier message. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mackie? Tu bois quoi?



non, mackie vomit.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Bon, et sinon, t'as vu benjamin? Il faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour veiller au grain pendant mes absences neigeuses sur mes forums. Il y a deux ou trois nazes qui floodent à fond ou essaient de placer leurs sites. mes co-modérateurs ont disparus. jacksim est parti précher pour les petits freres des pauvres en Patagonie, y'parrait.

Bon, que fait donc Mackie. mackie? t'es là?


----------



## Nephou (16 Février 2004)

kof kof
 grincement porte
 clochettes

euh et pour un vieux nioubie timide cest quoi le tarif ?

non non vous dérangez pas je tire un peu les rideaux

là ça vous va ?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

ce serait sympa de créer un "bar des modérateurs" d'où l'on pourrait regarder nos semblables s'acharner sur quelque petit nioubie de passage en nous relaxant !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Quoi t'es-ce?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ce serait sympa de créer un "bar des modérateurs" d'où l'on pourrait regarder nos semblables s'acharner sur quelque petit nioubie de passage en nous relaxant !



oh oui!

Et ton idée du ban direct me semble excellente! Donc, on va braquer la caisse noire histoire de chopper quelques masseuses californiennes (l'européenne c'est has been) , sur table avec écran incorporé.


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et sinon, t'as vu benjamin?



il parait qu'il est parti pratiquer le Baiseness en tunisie avec l'argent des ticheurtes pour rendre hommage à l'équipe de foot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







JackSim fait quoi avec les petits patagoniens déja ?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> oh oui!
> 
> Et ton idée du ban direct me semble excellente! Donc, on va braquer la caisse noire histoire de chopper quelques masseuses californiennes (l'européenne c'est has been) , sur table avec écran incorporé.



Mackie va nous confectionner un bouton "Auto-ban" du nioubie à chaque massage "délicat". Je m'en réjouis d'avance !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] ce serait sympa de créer un "bar des modérateurs" d'où l'on pourrait regarder nos semblables s'acharner sur quelque petit nioubie de passage en nous relaxant !




Oui tous nus dans la boue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est ça?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui tous nus dans la boue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toi si tu continues, tu vas finir comme *mignon    * !!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Nous avons donc un premier candidat.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tibo, qui avance!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons donc un premier candidat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avant de le sortir, on pourrait peut-être l'introduire ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon serieusement, je viens avec quoi?



Un râteau, ça pourrait servir, on ne connaît que trop l'alem, toujours prompt à monter à l'abordage des serveuses et du moindre jupon qui passe dans son champ de vision !!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un râteau, ça pourrait servir, on ne connaît que trop l'alem, toujours prompt à monter à l'abordage des serveuses et du moindre jupon qui passe dans son champ de vision !!



tiens, anouchka me disait la même chose encore tout à l'heure...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_quelle coïncidence !_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons donc un premier candidat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non la boue ça tache le poil luisant de mon avatar


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Bon, pendant que j'y suis Alem, tu me rappelle les noms?!


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et sinon, t'as vu benjamin? Il faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour veiller au grain pendant mes absences neigeuses sur mes forums. Il y a deux ou trois nazes qui floodent à fond ou essaient de placer leurs sites. mes co-modérateurs ont disparus. jacksim est parti précher pour les petits freres des pauvres en Patagonie, y'parrait.



ben justement... Tibo te fait de la lèche depuis un moins un mois... Le candidat est tout trouvé _(après le passage au goudron et plumes, cela va de soi)_...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pendant que j'y suis Alem, tu me rappelle les noms?!



alors, yen a qui s'appelle Thierry et l'autre Jean-Luc...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> alors, yen a qui s'appelle Thierry et l'autre Jean-Luc...



Bon, je pose deux et en retiens un!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je pose deux et en retiens un!



il nous retera des cloux si tu veux crucifier l'autre !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non non la boue ça tache le poil luisant de mon avatar



c'qui faut pas lire...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> c'qui faut pas lire...



amok est dieu !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il nous retera des cloux si tu veux crucifier l'autre !



Non, l'autre il est Belge. On va encore entendre le discours: "ouais, c'est trop facile, vous vous en prenez aux Belges et a ceux qui sont amoureux, vous êtes des p'tits généraux à la banane qui pend", enfin, tu vois le genre...

mackie, t'es là! je le vois! entre!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes des p'tits généraux à la banane qui pend", enfin, tu vois le genre...



non, elle est fièrement dressée ! j'ai eu de bonnes dresseuses !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> amok est dieu !



oui, mais ne le dit pas trop fort, j'ai horreur du poisson, et j'en ai marre de faire des miracles! Et n'oublies pas la majuscule à amok


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ben justement... Tibo te fait de la lèche depuis un moins un mois... Le candidat est tout trouvé _(après le passage au goudron et plumes, cela va de soi)_...



C'est le propre du félin cher Nato  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'autre part toute bestiole à plumes passant à proximité risque de se faire plumer dans les régles de l'art, quand à la couleur du goudron c'est celle le plus propice à l'embuscade donc celle qui me va le mieux


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

bon, c'est ma tournée! Les verts, vous buvez quoi?!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est ma tournée! Les verts, vous buvez quoi?!



un bloody mary...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Mackie?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est ma tournée! Les verts, vous buvez quoi?!



tequila paf pour moi ....


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Tiens, voila Black beru! tu bois quoi, Black?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

tavernier! un bloody et une paf!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> tavernier! un bloody et une paf!



mais je la frappe moi même


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

et Foguenne? Où est-il avec sa charmante?!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais je la frappe moi même



Tu fais c'que tu veux mon p'tit mackie! C'est fiesta ce soir!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

je peux avoir un autre verre ? le mien est déja vide...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] je peux avoir un autre verre ? le mien est déja vide...



tes desirs sont des ordres. Alors les nioubs? faut qu'on vienne vous faire les poches?!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

Ah zut, je viens d'avoir "Le" foguenne: ce soir c'est "ile de la tentation"!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> . Alors les nioubs? faut qu'on vienne vous faire les poches?!



oups ! j'avais un p'tit creux


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> tes desirs sont des ordres. Alors les nioubs? faut qu'on vienne vous faire les poches?!



on peut leur fouiller autre chose ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on peut leur fouiller autre chose ?



tes vachement en manque


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Alors les nioubs? faut qu'on vienne vous faire les poches?!










 Ben les nioubs (au féminin...) je crois qu'on a pas été invité à votre

sôterie  ...... !!!!!

Je crois n' avoir vu que des ... ben des Mecs quoi !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va falloir vous organiser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> on peut leur fouiller autre chose ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben les nioubs (au féminin...) je crois qu'on a pas été invité à votre
> 
> sôterie  ...... !!!!!
> 
> ...



alèm est en manque fait gaffe


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je crois n' avoir vu que des ... ben des Mecs quoi !!!!



Amok, prépare les plumes, vla notre première gonzesse !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben les nioubs (au féminin...) je crois qu'on a pas été invité à votre
> 
> sôterie  ...... !!!!!



Si, si, entrez mesdames!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alèm est en manque fait gaffe



mais non... ça va bien se passer !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Amok, prépare les plumes, vla notre première gonzesse !



mais... Attends! On peut causer avant!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais... Attends! On peut causer avant!



on va pas mordre le bout de gras toute la soirée quand même


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, entrez mesdames!



qu'on les introduise ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oui mais alors : avant ou après les plumes ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais... Attends! On peut causer avant!



ah bon ?


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais... Attends! On peut causer avant!








 oui, on cause avant et après on voit pour le déguisement ...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> ah bon ?



tu veux boire quoi ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> ah bon ?



c'est pas un FPS


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on va pas mordre le bout de gras toute la soirée quand même



faudrait deja que tu sortes la tete de ton ecran ...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui, on cause avant et après on voit pour le déguisement ...



bah c'est toujours un peu pareil!


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu veux boire quoi ?



vodka orange ?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui, on cause avant et après on voit pour le déguisement ...



c'est tout vu : goudron et plumes ! ça t'ira à merveille !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu veux boire quoi ?



une p'tite biere belge de Foguenne ... je ne me rapelle plus le nom ! et pourtant elles m'ont fait rater un avion !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> faudrait deja que tu sortes la tete de ton ecran ...



c'est  une bonne métaphore ça !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vodka orange ?



peuf ... d'un commun ... retourne a ton ecran mackie


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est  une bonne métaphore ça !



j'ai longtemps hésité à mettre le VRAI terme .. mais je me suis dis que j'allais choquer les nioubs ...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> une p'tite biere belge de Foguenne ... je ne me rapelle plus le nom ! et pourtant elles m'ont fait rater un avion !



c'était la Treï Schteng ! mais je te conseille la Joup à cet heure !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est tout vu : goudron et plumes ! ça t'ira à merveille !



Ah oui! Jamais essayé!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'était la Treï Schteng ! mais je te conseille la Joup à cet heure !



je note, je note !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Amok, prépare les plumes, vla notre première gonzesse !



Parti comme ça, c'est sûr, même après être allé chez le coiffeur,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ne va pas aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En fait il te faudrait éventuellement des cours amokesques de maniement alterné du fouet et de la rose


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> j'ai longtemps hésité à mettre le VRAI terme .. mais je me suis dis que j'allais choquer les nioubs ...



t'inquiètes, on les choque et après un ban. ça leur apprendra !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> t'inquiètes, on les choque et après un ban. ça leur apprendra !



d'ailleurs, il est ou le bouton Auto-ban de mackie ? j'ai envie de m'amuser ce soir !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parti comme ça, c'est sûr, même après être allé chez le coiffeur,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peux pas... j'aime bien les roses mais suis allergique... je manie que la cravache.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

ma majesté a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui! Jamais essayé!



ca doit coller?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> peux pas... j'aime bien les roses mais suis allergique... je manie que la cravache.



arrete, tu vas donner des envies a mackie ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ca doit coller?




tu n'es pas sensé avoir essayé ?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> d'ailleurs, il est ou le bouton Auto-ban de mackie ? j'ai envie de m'amuser ce soir !



détends toi et attends que la masseuse arrive, tu trouveras tout seul !!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> détends toi et attends que la masseuse arrive, tu trouveras tout seul !!



il faudra juste que ty mettes un petit peu du tien !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> détends toi et attends que la masseuse arrive, tu trouveras tout seul !!



une masseuse ? waahhh benjamin a amélioré le service ces derniers temps !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> il faudra juste que ty mettes un petit peu du tien !



que de médisance...


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> 
> tu n'es pas sensé avoir essayé ?



a ma grande honte, le bitume et les plumes non! Mais vu comme c'est parti ca ne va pas tarder!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> une masseuse ? waahhh benjamin a amélioré le service ces derniers temps !



Normal c'est une période faste il est "in love"


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> une masseuse ? waahhh benjamin a amélioré le service ces derniers temps !



tu comprends mieux les ralentissements au fur et à mesure de ses spasmes lorsqu'il testait le service ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> a ma grande honte, le bitume et les plumes non! Mais vu comme c'est parti ca ne va pas tarder!



effectivement ... le soulevement des nioubéens n'est plus qu'une question de minute


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Normal c'est une période faste il est "in love"



ohhhhhh il a finalement achete une XBOx ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu comprends mieux les ralentissements au fur et à mesure de ses spasmes lorsqu'il testait le service ?



ah oui, tout de suite on comprend mieux !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu veux boire quoi ?



vodka orange ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(DSL je fait avec ce que j'ai sous la main 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

un autre bloody mary siouplait !

allez tibo ! plus vite que ça !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> je note, je note !



la brice est pas mal aussi


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> d'ailleurs, il est ou le bouton Auto-ban de mackie ? j'ai envie de m'amuser ce soir !



banni mon clone lyonnais


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

bahhh il le fait meme pas avec de la moskovskaya ... et du jus d'orange ne briqueeeeee ...

mackie tu sux ...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] un autre bloody mary siouplait !
> 
> allez tibo ! plus vite que ça !



tibo ! un irish cofee


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> allez tibo ! plus vite que ça !



Qui me parle


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] un autre bloody mary siouplait !
> 
> allez tibo ! plus vite que ça !



tu carbures au bloody ? wahhhouuuu alem, l'homme a l'haleine de fer


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] bahhh il le fait meme pas avec de la moskovskaya ... et du jus d'orange ne briqueeeeee ...
> 
> mackie tu sux ...



je fais avec ce que j'ai sous la main


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> banni mon clone lyonnais




je peux te bannier dit ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais avec ce que j'ai sous la main



voui, mais c'est pas une raison.


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui me parle



ton  maitre


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui me parle




esprit es tu la ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> 
> je peux te bannier dit ?



on verra quand j'aurai reçu mon tony hawk


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ton  maitre



tu sors =&gt; [o ]

et ramene nous des cacahuetes !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> voui, mais c'est pas une raison.



si, l'épicier est trop loin


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on verra quand j'aurai reçu mon tony hawk



Valcenter expédie les jeux demain


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> tu sors =&gt; [o ]
> 
> et ramene nous des cacahuetes !



j'ai que des pistaches


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> si, l'épicier est trop loin



quel branleur ce macinside ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai que des pistaches



je préfère les noix de pecan ou de cajou ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et les cacahuetes


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> quel branleur ce macinside ...




et la voiture a plus beaucoup de gasoil


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et la voiture a plus beaucoup de gasoil



c'est bien ce que j'ai dis .. branleur .. t'as meme pas fait le plein !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et la voiture a plus beaucoup de gasoil



enfin je suis sur la réserve quoi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> enfin je suis sur la réserve quoi



je ne fais pas confiance dans ta réserve ...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> je ne fais pas confiance dans ta réserve ...



on peu faire orly peronne sans problème


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> allez tibo ! plus vite que ça !



Je ne réserve mes dons de barman digne de cocktail qu'à une élite   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que cela se sache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais puisque vous êtes mes modos préférés je consents à préparer vos breuvages


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne réserve mes dons de barman digne de cocktail qu'à une élite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que de manières...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

ça c'est coool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a boire (mais pas pour mackie, apres il devient mechant) !


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug] ça c'est coool !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je sais quand m'arrêter maintenant


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais quand m'arrêter maintenant



juste avant de vomir ou juste avant de draguer ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais quand m'arrêter maintenant



apres avoir vomi pour la premiere fois ?


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2004)

pas terrible ce goudron !!!!   ça colle pas .........


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> apres avoir vomi pour la premiere fois ?



uniquement si c'est sur les pieds de saint nicolas


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> uniquement si c'est sur les pieds de saint nicolas



loooool


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

> Jacques Brel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Slug]
> 
> loooool



et j'ai pas vomi a la derniere AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai pas vomi a la derniere AES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu parles d'un exploit !!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



adopté ! 

Bon L. est où ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voila Black beru! tu bois quoi, Black?



Bah voilà.... On est occupé à sauver le monde pour 528e fois, et pendant ce temps-là, je vous le donne en mille : ça boit.

&lt;message privé pour Slug&gt;T'avais raison, UT 2K4 arrache, mes exas sont TRES mal barrés  ...&lt;/message privé&gt;


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il est en pourparler pour la MacGameZone, histoire de soulager un peu béru!



Moi ça poserait pas de problèmes, au contraire, mais j'en connais qui ne seraient absolument pas d'accords...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Moi ça poserait pas de problèmes, au contraire, mais j'en connais qui ne seraient absolument pas d'accords...



petit coquine, trouves-toi des prétextes !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> petit coquine, trouves-toi des prétextes !



Chais pas... qu'il faut une poigne de fer dans un gant de latex pour remettre de l'ordre en bas?


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> 
> Chais pas... qu'il faut une poigne de fer dans un gant de latex?



_bienvenue au Fist-F... Playa Club !!_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Février 2004)

_Môssieur a de la culture !_








(je sens que je vais l'adopter, çui-là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]  _Môssieur a de la culture !_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ce serait même plutot de l'agri-culture -&gt;


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Février 2004)

alala vous avez encore passé la soirée à regarder votre ordinateur...  dure la vie d'un nerd alcoolique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'ai cru voir qu'une erreur s'est glissée d'ailleurs dans ce sujet, une méprise photographique, je vous donne un indice :





pendant ce temps-là je me suis maté un corto maltese en dessin animé, et je dois vous dire que ce n'est pas une grande réussite nationale. heureusement que ma petite salade à la jeanba était là pour relever le niveau (jeunes pousses d'épinards, petite vinaigrette balsamique et échalotes, gésiers de canard confits poêlés et copeaux de parmesan), suivie d'un petit granité orange basilic maison en toute simplicité. manque plus que la petite verveine sucrée avec du miel de lavande avant d'aller faire un gros dodo pasque demain je fais masse laborieuse, ah la voici, merci, avec plaisir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez juste un dernier hommage à ce merveilleux film que je me suis rematé pour la enième fois sans arriver à m'en lasser :

Through early morning fog I see,
Visions of the things to be,
The pains that are withheld for me,
I realize and I can see...
[REFRAIN]:
That suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I please.
I try to find a way to make,
All our little joys relate,
Without that ever-present hate,
But now I know that it's too late, and...
[REFRAIN]
The game of life is hard to play,
I'm gonna lose it anyway.
The losing card I'll someday lay,
So this is all I have to say.
[REFRAIN]
The only way to win is cheat,
And lay it down before I'm beat,
And to another give my seat,
For that's the only painless feat.
[REFRAIN]
The sword of time will pierce our skins.
It doesn't hurt when it begins.
But as it works its way on in,
The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but...
[REFRAIN]
A brave man once requested me,
to answer questions that are key.
Is it to be or not to be?
And I replied 'Oh why ask me?'
[REFRAIN]
'Cause suicide is painless.
It brings on many changes.
And I can take or leave it if I please.
...And you can do the same thing if you choose.

paroles de Mike Altman (le fils de son père) sur une musique de Johnny Mandel

bonne nuit les filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps : la bonne réponse était bien sûr :




le véritable visage de l'amokette à poil ras

hin hin hin ©


----------



## kamkil (17 Février 2004)

Eh ben ca promet cette aes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ramenez pas vos copines, c'est une question de vie ou de mort!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans mon cas le problème se pose pas remarquez... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je paye la tournée au 5 premiers arrivés


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Février 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben ca promet cette aes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah ahh noooooonnn passss kaaaammmkilll ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













bah de toute facon les controleurs du ciel d'Orly sont en greve jusqu'a vendredi, donc d'un coté il n'y a pas d'avion, et de l'autre tous les trains sont pleins pour toute la semaine. alors sans moi cette semaine ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Février 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> pendant ce temps-là je me suis maté un corto maltese en dessin animé, et je dois vous dire que ce n'est pas une grande réussite nationale.




définitivement d'accord ... il ne reste plus qu'a relire les bandes dessinées.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]
> &lt;message privé pour Slug&gt;T'avais raison, UT 2K4 arrache, mes exas sont TRES mal barrés  ...&lt;/message privé&gt;



c'est drole, mais j'ai un peu foiré ma soutenance d'archi ... je crois que la partie de 4h du mat a 10h y est pour quelque chose ..


----------



## CcK (17 Février 2004)

Voila je suis mac user depuis un an maintenant , mais je ne connait personne sous mac pour boire un coup et parler d'osx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref je me sens seul dasn ce mond e windowsien lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et comme il  n'y a pas d'aug, je ne sais pas qui contacter ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a une idee ?


----------



## elflovino (17 Février 2004)

Ca dépend si t'es cool !!!
C'est quoi tes centres d'intérêt?


----------



## elflovino (17 Février 2004)

T'es riche ?!!!


----------



## Xav' (18 Février 2004)

C'est foiré pour moi les jeunes !

Je vous retrouverai une autre fois...

C U


----------



## alèm (18 Février 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> C'est foiré pour moi les jeunes !



problème gastrique ? 

ce n'est que partie remise Xav' !


----------



## Xav' (18 Février 2004)

J'aurais sûrement un problème gastrique après... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RdV prévu/promis de longue date, mais mais non fixé. Ça tombe mal, mais bon... Partie remise.


----------



## CcK (18 Février 2004)

riche beau .....


nonn fan de mac et d'ordi ...; en fait de tout ce qui a plus de deux bouttons ... ( je fais exception pour la souris apple lol )

Sinon le male de base j'aime les belles voitures, l'aviation le tennis et les femmes ( ceci dit faut pas repeter a ma copine promis ? lol )

Et je donne 5000000 Euros a celui qui veux devenir mon copain


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2004)

Oula...
Je suis resté sur la page 3 et la je regarde, 10 pages!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon j'ai bien rigolé quand meme en les lisant mais ca me donne pas l'heure du RDV


----------



## benjamin (18 Février 2004)

Demain, 19-20 heures, non ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

Vi, bon timing.


----------



## nato kino (18 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Oula...
> Je suis resté sur la page 3 et la je regarde, 10 pages!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Pour tes bagages, c'est une ABs (amicale bières sauvages), pas une AEs, donc pas utile de venir équiper d'un panier de pommes.


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour tes bagages, c'est une ABs (amicale bières sauvages), pas une AEs, donc pas utile de venir équiper d'un panier de pommes.








 Moi qui pensais venir avec le MDD sous le bras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'en déplaise à certains, mon Alu 12 accompagnant toutes mes journées dans son beau panier, il fera partie de la féte.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon il aime bien la biére....


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon il aime bien la biére....



Il va bien s'entendre avec alem alors !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Février 2004)

À tout de suite les parigos !!


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2004)

les parigos ..... tête de veau


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> les parigos ..... tête de veau



et parisien tête de chien


----------



## macelene (19 Février 2004)

Même pas un live pour voir vos visages angéliques .... sobres et tout et tout ???


*





 Et yas des filles ???   je suis sûre que non !!!!* 

Je vais finir pas demander si .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon allez bonne fin de soirée ... et  Alem on compte sur toi pour les photos !!!


----------



## kamkil (20 Février 2004)

_Alèm et les autres décuvent actuellement avec les serveuses du lou et sont momentanément indisponibles, veuillez repasser plus tard_

_La direction_


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

_Hips... _


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> _Alèm et les autres décuvent actuellement avec les serveuses du lou et sont momentanément indisponibles, veuillez repasser plus tard_
> 
> _La direction_



_moi, j'ai pas touché aux serveuses du Pascalou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






enfin, pas cette fois-ci...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









et à part ça ? vous aussi, vous trouvez qu'il fait drolement froid ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






encore merci à Momo et Mourrad pour ...


et Salut à chagrerel et son pote ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## chagregel (20 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] et Salut à chagrerel et son pote !



Slut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est chagre *G* el  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je confirme, il n'a pas touché au serveu(ses)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 malgres un dialogue bien engagé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci aussi pour la Leffe,

C'était sympa mais on etait pas hyper nombreux, les parigots sont pas hyper sociables, peut etre...


----------



## Nephou (20 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Slut
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Yen a des qui finissent pas bien tôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à la prochaine peut être)


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Yen a des qui finissent pas bien tôt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben nous non plus, on a fait la fermeture...


----------



## gribouille (20 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben nous non plus, on a fait la fermeture...



vous avez ramené mackie à la fourrière ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> vous avez ramené mackie à la fourrière ?



On a même pas eu besoin de l'en sortir !!


----------



## Marcant (20 Février 2004)

Moi aussi ! merci pour la tournée de Leffe !!


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _moi, j'ai pas touché aux serveuses du Pascalou...
> 
> ...




non c'étais pas des serveuses y parait.... mais les manches de ces ustensiles qui servaient à te brosser les poils de la tête... ou plutôt ta kippa en poils d'ours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avant que tu n'ailles chez le jardinier


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _moi, j'ai pas touché aux serveuses du Pascalou...
> 
> ...




Et pourtant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Février 2004)

mais y a plein de monde du coté de metz nancy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : freujeu, ..., Vercoquin aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ils font les timides oui


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2004)

Luxembourg n'est pas très loin mais il n'y a pas d'AES à Luxembourg dans l'immédiat.
Par contre des sorties classiques au MarxBar ou autre c'est ce soir et surtout mercredi.


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ! merci pour la tournée de Leffe !!



Salut Marcant ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et désolé Chagregel, c'était le réveil dur le matin quand même


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant...


----------



## cham (21 Février 2004)

Pfff 197 nouveaux messages. Vous m'excuserez j'ai lu en diagonale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon c'était sympa cette petite soirée, j'ai eu le temps de dire 5 phrases quand Alem est parti pisser et 2 quand il est allé cherché un rateau pour sa collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apple  devrait lui demander à quoi il fonctionne. En plus, de la cocaïne pour faire tourner un iBook, c'est ton sur ton, pas mal quoi.

Moins cool je me suis pris une prune pour stationnement à 35 brouzoufs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'étais même pas de mauvaise foi. Putain, ils sortent le soir maintenant !!!


----------



## gribouille (21 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'était sympa cette petite soirée, j'ai eu le temps de dire 5 phrases quand Alem est parti pisser et 2 quand il est allé cherché un rateau pour sa collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour éviter qu'Alèm squatte la soirée et tout le monde, mettez lui du GHB dans son verre... un nounours dans les bras quand ça fait effet.... et tout le monde pourras s'exprimer librement.

Autre solution : être copain avec lui, suçotter un brin, lui filer des rateaux, ou bien lui payer un bière sur le compte de qqun d'autre... enfin faire comme lui quoi


----------



## nato kino (21 Février 2004)

Ou sortir mackie de son sac pour qu'il joue avec !!


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ou sortir mackie de son sac pour qu'il joue avec !!



Dis, je peux amener mon gribouiille pour jouer avec la prochaine fois ? dis oui msieur, steuplait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ou sortir mackie de son sac pour qu'il joue avec !!




ou bien un truc comme ça mais en forme de ©asimir...






Un truc qui fait pouic pouic et qu'il pourrait mâchouiller


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> Dis, je peux amener mon gribouiille pour jouer avec la prochaine fois ? dis oui msieur, steuplait !



Ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est -à-dire il y a des précautions d'emploi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est un peu comme le Gremlin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut pas lui donner de nourriture fade
Faut pas lui faire rencontrer tout personnage de type Chantal Goya ou Tata Zaza mais pas pour les mêmes raisons (for more explanation please read the note)
Faut pas qu'il voit de trucs moches
Faut le laver souvent et le coiffer aussi
Faut lui donner un intérieur confortable avec des étagères
Faut réguliérement le lâcher dans les sous-sols ce MacG
Faut lui mettre un émetteur pour le retrouver lorsqu'il part dans les sous-sol de MacG
Faut pas lui faire écouter Bigard
Faut pas l'emmener chez les bourgeois

Si tu suis les instructions normalement tout ira bien


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donc je ferais tout l'inverse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> donc je ferais tout l'inverse !



Bah ça va t'as ton casque


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça va t'as ton casque








et mon bazooka pour contrer ceux qui l'empêcherait d'agir !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux fait quoi avec ton cure-dent ?


----------



## alèm (21 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux fait quoi avec ton cure-dent ?



bon, ok, j'avoue avoir aussi soudoyé toute la direction du bar... tu connais le sourire kabyle !


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bon, ok, j'avoue avoir aussi soudoyé toute la direction du bar... tu connais le sourire kabyle !



Rend le couteau suisse a Veejee


----------



## gribouille (23 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exactement ça.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





et faut pas oublier de me laisser un max de place quand j'arrive dans MacG.... j'en ai besoin pour manuvrer mon Ego taille bing 747-700 avec salons lounge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en ai marre des gens qui se plaignent de sentir le brulé chaque fois qu'ils se garent derrière mes turboréacteurs


----------



## CcK (25 Février 2004)

Mouais je sais pas si je vais pas me lancer a creer un aug a metz moua


----------



## Marcant (25 Février 2004)

Salut Alèm !! Désolé pour le retard mais je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait plusieurs pages sur ce sujet !! C'est chagregel qui me l'a indiqué !!


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

Trop fort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref on a recruté une geekette qui veut voir Além, la prochaine???


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bon, j'emménage au mois de mars, vous connaissez le Cannibale ? il parait que c'est super sympa le mercredi et le jeudi (pour nato : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



encore une qui vas finir représentante chez Jardiland


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Pourquoi spécialement chez Jardiland ?


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

On la forme aux AES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On la forme aux AES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hum...

ah ces djeunes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, faut que j'y aille, la soupe est tôt à la maison de retraite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et bien sûr !
















































_sont jolies les geekettes de maintenant... de mon temps, c'était nase !_


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On la forme aux AES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on fait mieux chez ficelle


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on fait mieux chez ficelle



hum...
bizarre, je viens de passer une semaine chez ficelle et je n'y ai pas vu une fille... t'es sûr ?


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hum...
> bizarre, je viens de passer une semaine chez ficelle et je n'y ai pas vu une fille... t'es sûr ?



sous le canapé pitêtre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ficelle ne vas pas te laisser avec ses minettes.... sans y faire des nuds


----------



## geekette (26 Février 2004)

OUI C GEEKETTE!!!!!
Greg, je pensais pas que tu allais vraiement mettre les photos!!
Il fo que je récupère celles avec le ipod !! 
A quand la photo de la communauté mac au complet???
Bisous


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> _sont jolies les geekettes de maintenant... de mon temps, c'était nase !_



ça c'est vrai... et ptain elles sont chauuuuuudes maintenant.... elles en peuvent plus les nouvelles.... elle trouvent tellemnt plus de males à dispo tout prêts qu'elle sont obligées de le chercher dans les boites gay


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

geekette a dit:
			
		

> OUI C GEEKETTE!!!!!
> Greg, je pensais pas que tu allais vraiement mettre les photos!!
> Il fo que je récupère celles avec le ipod !!
> A quand la photo de la communauté mac au complet???
> Bisous



hum...

_MIAAAAAAAAAAAM..._











quel coquin ce greg... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour des photos des AES, clique sur la bannière présente dans ma signature !


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est vrai... et ptain elles sont chauuuuuudes maintenant.... elles en peuvent plus les nouvelles.... elle trouvent tellemnt plus de males à dispo tout prêts qu'elle sont obligées de le chercher dans les boites gay



hum...

dis, tu m'avais pas dit qu'on devait se faire des soirées ensemble ??


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _sont jolies les geekettes de maintenant... de mon temps, c'était nase !_



touche pas .... tu n'est pas geek


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est vrai... et ptain elles sont chauuuuuudes maintenant.... elles en peuvent plus les nouvelles.... elle trouvent tellemnt plus de males à dispo tout prêts qu'elle sont obligées de le chercher dans les boites gay



Je sais pas, mais tu l'as peut etre croisée dans une de tes sorties


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> quel coquin ce greg...


Non rien....


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> touche pas .... tu n'est pas geek



bah, c'est pas ce que dit mon ex...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_Otto D'Airizion..._


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> hum...
> 
> dis, tu m'avais pas dit qu'on devait se faire des soirées ensemble ??



elle cherchent des males, Alem


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non rien....



oh ça va ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_au fait, on s'en refait une quand ? _





depuis que le Gognol m'emmène en vadrouille, je suis tout excité ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_dis Gogn', tu m'héberges lundi ? _


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bah, c'est pas ce que dit mon ex...



Laquelle ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?





























_*...bisous mon beau Remy !...*_


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> _au fait, on s'en refait une quand ? _



Je sais pas mais faudrait pas trop tarder parceque sinon on va se faire harceler par 

Mademoiselle


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _dis Gogn', tu m'héberges lundi ? _



cotisez vous pour lui acheter un camping car.... ou prevoyez tous d'avoir une chambre d'amis avec une permanence


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> cotisez vous pour lui acheter un camping car.... ou prevoyez tous d'avoir une chambre d'amis avec une permanence



oh je t'ai pas dit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ayé trouvé l'appart  !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'emmenage la semaine prochaine ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mon coloc est mignon ! j'ai pensé à toi !


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas mais faudrait pas trop tarder parceque sinon on va se faire harceler par
> 
> Mademoiselle



ok ok la semaine prochaine ou la suivante ?


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ok ok la semaine prochaine ou la suivante ?



ou ça ? quand ? comment ? ou j'ai mis mes tartines ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou ça ? quand ? comment ? ou j'ai mis mes tartines ?



nan, t'es pâs invité !


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

Et moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je viens pas si cricri est pô la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qui va me payer ma biére


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> nan, t'es pâs invité !



je m'invite moi même


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oh je t'ai pas dit !
> 
> ...



tu serais pas un peu Bi toi ?


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

oulah si il est mignon prend vite une photo et envois


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

et il à pas une petite sur pour Mackie ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

bon je phone à Cricri

Xav' (fondateur des aes) propose Dimanche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19h pareil !


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oulah si il est mignon prend vite une photo et envois



c'est un marseillais


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un marseillais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas un peu Bi toi ?



je suis Bi car je suis Pro mais je te laisse les hommes, je prends que les filles !


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oulah si il est mignon prend vite une photo et envois



bientot !

tu préfères en train de jouer sur un  jam de jazz ou à moitié nu sortant de la douche ?


----------



## geekette (26 Février 2004)

C'est tellement plus sexy une fille avec un ibook! regardez comment il est beau !!! bisous


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

geekette a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement plus sexy une fille avec un ibook! regardez comment il est beau !!! bisous



oui, le chanteur Tété pense aussi que c'est sexy une fille avec un ibook, je sais pas pourquoi mais la fille dont il parle est aussi sexy sans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon geekette; au vu des photos, pas besoin de ton ibook pour être mimie !


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh WWWWWWWWWOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSHHHH !!! TTTTTTTTTTTT CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODE !! Hum...bon 2 grecs


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Ah oui c'est vrai, cricri ; des news ?


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bientot !
> 
> tu préfères en train de jouer sur un  jam de jazz



oui ça c'est bien


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh WWWWWWWWWOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSHHHH !!! TTTTTTTTTTTT CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODE !! Hum...bon 2 grecs



euh...

alors...

là...

c'est limite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





quand même !


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

pas capté (air blonde ce soir)


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pas capté (air blonde ce soir)



t'es souvent blonde faut dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_*...bisous...*_


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Mais elle m'a l'air un peu cassante et humour noir cette gribouille !


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle m'a l'air un peu cassante et humour noir cette gribouille !




ouais mais elle aussi est sexy !


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

non j'ai un humour cynique-noir et un ego taille Boeing 747-700


----------



## gribouille (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai un humour cynique-noir et un ego taille Boeing 747-700



(air très fier de ça)


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

Mais c'est pour ça qu'on l'aime Gribouille


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> non j'ai un humour cynique-noir et un ego taille Boeing 747-700



euh, le dernier sortie c'est le 747-400 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le mieux d'ego c'est plutot taille AIRBUS A380


----------



## Marcant (26 Février 2004)

Et vous l'avez déjà rencontré ou vous connaissez Gribouille que par Internet ?


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh, le dernier sortie c'est le 747-400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un peu phallique votre histoire, c'est parce qu'il y a une fille ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Et vous l'avez déjà rencontré ou vous connaissez Gribouille que par Internet ?



Les questions intimes c'est par MP


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un peu phallique votre histoire, c'est parce qu'il y a une fille ?



Une fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y en a pas plusieurs


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Et vous l'avez déjà rencontré ou vous connaissez Gribouille que par Internet ?



non, je ne connais que sa messagerie de mobile... cette garce ne veut pas m'offrir son corps !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_sinon, rien, juste une petite boule bleue et quelques schmouik-schmouiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkk..._


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> un peu phallique votre histoire, c'est parce qu'il y a une fille ?



ça n'a rien de phallique, nous restons courtois


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les questions intimes c'est par MP



ça va ! on avait compris !


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a rien de phallique, nous restons courtois



si, mackie, un airbus c'est phallique... j'ai pas dit "phallocrate", j'ai dit "phallique"

tu veux que je te l'achète ou pas ce dictionnaire ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça n'a rien de phallique, nous restons courtois




Warning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Warning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fusion de neurones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Phallique différent de courtois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Réinstallation du logiciel demandée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Warning!


----------



## geekette (26 Février 2004)

C Moi la "mademoiselle" en question??? 
De toutes façons on a nos AES à l'ecole maintenant! C'est déjà ca!
Quand est  ce qu on va voir foufoune alors!!!!
Bisous


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

geekette a dit:
			
		

> C Moi la "mademoiselle" en question???
> De toutes façons on a nos AES à l'ecole maintenant! C'est déjà ca!
> Quand est  ce qu on va voir foufoune alors!!!!
> Bisous



bah oui mais l'intérêt des AES est de rencontrer des gens de divers horizons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour tibo, oui je sais -&gt;


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Warning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais bon, si c'est phallique ça finit ailleurs


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, si c'est phallique ça finit ailleurs








Pas forcément  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut tout lui dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Ps: Mackie


----------



## casimir (26 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais bon, si c'est phallique ça finit ailleurs



Non ! ça ne finira pas dans mon ©


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu lui expliques ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fais lui des dessins s'il comprend pas !


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2004)

il est pas encore minuit !


----------



## Cricri (27 Février 2004)

Désolé pour le retard mais là je suis sous OS X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oui sick !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc vous avez besoin que je vienne pour payer un coup à Chagregel


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

Non mais je rêve !

Je vais diner tranquille, regarder une bonne bouze (Allumeuses avec Cameron Diaz)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc je reviens serein et détendu vers ce thread courtois

et je lis....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..; ego... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... phallus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... foufoune.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'es ce c'est que ce bordel?


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

geekette a dit:
			
		

> C Moi la "mademoiselle" en question???
> De toutes façons on a nos AES à l'ecole maintenant! C'est déjà ca!
> Quand est  ce qu on va voir foufoune alors!!!!
> Bisous



* je decline toute responsabilité quand à ce suis :  * 





Foufoune est pas méchante, elle a un ibook G3 et a besoins de conseil et en plus elle veut aussi venir aux AES, forcement Geekette est jalouse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... des trucs de gonsesses quoi


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Donc vous avez besoin que je vienne pour payer un coup à Chagregel



Les bons compte font les bon geek  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Ok,c'était nul_


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh WWWWWWWWWOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSHHHH !!! TTTTTTTTTTTT CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODE !! Hum...bon 2 grecs



Et de la lefffffffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Je suis déja partie me coucher, en cas d'urgence venir sous ma couette (Euh.. pas tout le monde.. hein!)_


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est bon, j'emménage au mois de mars, vous connaissez le Cannibale ? il parait que c'est super sympa le mercredi et le jeudi (pour nato :
> 
> ...



Ben ce jeudi ci c'était moins drôle... Virée dans le cimetière de Levallois... Mais la semaine prochaine c'est open. Mercredi ça me va bien, histoire de récupérer avant de remettre ça vendredi soir au Père Lachaise.


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2004)

Et pour dimanche c'est oki, powered par le prof Xav' c'est que du bonheur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19h au Lou, c'est noté !! Faites chauffer le goudron pour la taupe !!


----------



## Xav' (27 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pour dimanche c'est oki, powered par le prof Xav' c'est que du bonheur !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai des prix sur les plumes... on peut s'arranger !


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * je decline toute responsabilité quand à ce suis :  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



qu'elles viennent en groupe, ya besoin de beaucoup de filles pour apprendre la vie à mackie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_pis, je suis vraiment pas contre..._


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

Alors je propose www.macrencontres.com ou 
www.recherchefemmeamac.net...






Z'avez pô fini oui ?




[mode snobinard]
Alors dimanche 19h au Pascalou, t'as pô mieux comme quartier?


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> * je decline toute responsabilité quand à ce suis :  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh, c'est pas soap ton truc


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors je propose www.macrencontres.com ou
> www.recherchefemmeamac.net...



tu devrais les créer, tu aurais des clients ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -&gt; Mackie, Kamkil, WebO, Foguenne (eh oui, même lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), alèm (uh non pas lui, nan nan, pas lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), etc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez pô fini oui ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[mode branchouille]

non, on a pô mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/mode branchouille]


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

Ah les femmes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Alors rien que pour cette raison, mon geek mac, je le garde et je ne l'échangerai pas, même pour dix geeks Linux !



Y a t'il plus de geeks que de geekettes ?





Comment séduire une fille tout en étant GEEK ? 

Aller les gars, courage, vous etes pas seuls.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[mode comprend rien]
Sinon y'avais aussi un Mc Do et un KFC à coté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









[/mode comprend rien]


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah les femmes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai déja dit que je connaissais la fille qui parle* et le garçon dont elle parle (un programmeur sur mac)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il est un geek assez mignon il faut dire ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, si si, je suis seul. Et *disponible***. Va pas faire de la désinformation!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















*en plus, ils habitent à côté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



** ou dispénible comme dirait bouilla


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> sinon, si si, je suis seul. Et *disponible***. Va pas faire de la désinformation!!!
> 
> 
> ...








 3615 kinenveut


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> 3615 kinenveut



hihi !

Mon Gars tibo, t'as tou bin compris !


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> sinon, si si, je suis seul. Et *disponible***. Va pas faire de la désinformation!!!


Je désinforme pô  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Jeune Homme sympa cherche à partager sa passion des ordinateurs avec jeunes Geekette en mal de Pc, déposefr CV et lettre de motivation à la direction de http://www.macg.co ou demander Alèm_


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je désinforme pô
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as oublié le plus important : se munir d'un râteau solide et vigoureux !! L'alem adore le jardinage !!


----------



## chagregel (27 Février 2004)

Je peux pas m'en empecher :










Pardon, pardon


----------



## cham (27 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben ce jeudi ci c'était moins drôle... Virée dans le cimetière de Levallois... Mais la semaine prochaine c'est open. Mercredi ça me va bien, histoire de récupérer avant de remettre ça vendredi soir au Père Lachaise.



Alors on dit mercredi 03/03. Ca me va aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je suis de retour à la capitale)
Pour dimanche je ne sais pas encore.

Toujours au Lou ?


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2004)

On bâillonnera la pie !!


----------



## geekette (27 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> encore une qui vas finir représentante chez Jardiland



Bon je me suis amusée à regarder l'ensemble de ce forum te je tombe sur cette phrase de gribouille! 

Je sais, c'est chiant de ne plus être la seule fille dans le forum! Ca m'a fait la même chose quand une nouvelle a voulu intégrer la communauté à l'école! Mais je ne lui ai pas dit qu'elle finirai chez bricomarché pour autant, par contre on l'appelle foufounne, c'est peut être pas mieux! 
Allez sans racunne! La nouvelle génération mac est la! 
Bisous bisous!! 
ps: chagregel et marcant à ce soir, nicho c'est chiant que tu puisse pas venir!


----------



## geekette (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> _ en cas d'urgence venir sous ma couette (Euh.. pas tout le monde.. hein!)_



OK!


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je désinforme pô
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mouarf !!!

vivi le rateau ! *IN-DIS-PEN-SA-BLE !!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)




----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



laisse, elle sait pas. 

_mais je veux bien lui apprendre ! !!_








hum...


désolé, ça va encore finir par un rateau tout ça...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

C'est-à-dire si tu y tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quant au râteau honni soit qui mal y pense


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est-à-dire si tu y tiens
> 
> 
> 
> ...








au fait, tu viens quand chez les pingouins ? (dixit sonnyboy ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Février 2004)

Pour l'Apple Expo j'espère


----------



## Cricri (27 Février 2004)

Je viens que si Alèm m'initie à la sublimation 64asa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Je viens que si Alèm m'initie à la sublimation 64asa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les femmes sont belles, je ne fais que les admirer.


----------



## Cricri (27 Février 2004)

oui, enfin tu parles beaucoup aussi !


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> oui, enfin tu parles beaucoup aussi !



je les regarde trop ! ça doit être pour ça !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et surtout -&gt;


----------



## Cricri (27 Février 2004)

assez ressemblant en effet ! Smilies activés ou pas ?


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> assez ressemblant en effet ! Smilies activés ou pas ?


----------



## cham (27 Février 2004)

Wow, ya des photos qui font Alem le légiste ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A jeudi alors


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Wow, ya des photos qui font Alem le légiste !



rien compris...


----------



## nato kino (27 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Wow, ya des photos qui font Alem le légiste !



C'est po bô de boire tout seul cham !!


----------



## Caster (28 Février 2004)

Voilà, je repose la même question, à quand la prochaine AUG à Strasbourg, car j'ai assisté à celle du 3 février et depuis silence radio .....


----------



## esales (28 Février 2004)

Et je me porte candidat pour en être membre.


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

bon qui vient ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

Allez... Comptez vous !! 

UN !!


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Allez... Comptez vous !!
> 
> UN !!



_deux, marquez le pas
ancien combattant
o nassoukiri_...

j'ai bon ?


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

Ben c'est un bon début, encore un et on pourra dire qu'on forme un groupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Pour la chanson, oui, ça doit être ça... Je sais plus où j'ai mis mon fusil... Faut venir aussi avec ses médailles demain ?_


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est un bon début, encore un et on pourra dire qu'on forme un groupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiètes, je l'ai tout le temps sur l'ipod, ça peut servir !


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

Bon, on est deux, il y aura geekette et foufoune... Ça semble bien parti tout ça... Faut juste que j'oublie pas mon casque non plus, je suis fragile de la tête !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

Agence matrimoniale MacG pour vous servir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Veuillez vous munir de votre sourire et de votre courtoisie, afin de venir à bout de votre rendez-vous. 

L'hôtesse vous informe que les issues de secours se trouvent à l'avant, à l'arrière, et sur les côtés du Bar... 

En cas de manque d'oxygène, dû à un coup de râteau, des masques descendront directement du faux-plafond... 

Vous trouverez dans les toilettes des casques coloniaux oranges, ayant pour but d'éviter le choc des masques sur vos têtes... 

Nous vous souhaitons un agréable rencart, en espérant que les râteaux mis à disposition à l'entrée ne serviront pas


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on est deux, il y aura geekette et foufoune... Ça semble bien parti tout ça... Faut juste que j'oublie pas mon casque non plus, je suis fragile de la tête !!



vu comme ça, ça risque d'être drôle !


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

Oui ça risque de râtisser large !!


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Nous vous souhaitons un agréable rencart, en espérant que les râteaux mis à disposition à l'entrée ne serviront pas



Un bon râteau, c'est un râteau qui sert !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Si il sert de déco, c'est juste un porte-manteaux...


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça risque de râtisser large !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça risque de râtisser large !!


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

euh...


----------



## chagregel (28 Février 2004)

Bon pour le cours de Jardinage c'est bon, pour foufoune je sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca fait hum.. un ..; deux... c'est après... ah oui .... geekette.. cinq   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non..sept... bon je sais plus!!

Cricri, combien de leffe????


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] euh...



Pour les olives


----------



## cham (28 Février 2004)

Moi ! Bon bah N+1 alors.
P'tain si ya des geeketes, j'espère que ce foutu bouton aura disparu. Je me croirais au collège pour un peu. Beuark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et pis halte au préjugés, non la barbe ne pique pas (j'ose pas préciser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), non je ne suis pas roux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, non Alem ne laisse pas la parole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etc.


Edit : c'est pas très cohérent tout ça...


----------



## cham (28 Février 2004)

Je parlais de cette photo un peu flippante, c'est pas rotten ici


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de cette photo un peu flippante, c'est pas rotten ici



oui et ? 

Emma va très bien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la petite culotte aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre, depuis la falaise a reculé de 10m (et la photo ne serait plus possible) et la maison qui se trouvait en haut a disparu... à moitié ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rassure-toi mon coco tout roux, j'assume mes photos !


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

et garde le pourri pour mackie

en passant et pour ta culture générale,  une petit site sur un garçon dont j'ai quelques inédits et  un autre lien encore plus intéressant.

si t'as besoin de connaitre l'histoire de la photo, n'hésite pas, tu as mon phone !


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour le cours de Jardinage c'est bon, pour foufoune je sais pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chaiplus !

faut inviter kamkil pour qu'il paye la première tournée si j'ai bien compris !


----------



## cham (28 Février 2004)

Sinon, avec ou sans petite culotte, pour jeudi c'est bon ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, avec ou sans petite culotte, pour jeudi c'est bon ?



je sais pas encore, faut que j'amène le matelas à Goncourt et si oui, c'est good !


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

On parlait pas de demain là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Demain 19h ?


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On parlait pas de demain là ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bah oui. mais laisse. 

le cham, il essaye déja de nous faire croire qu'il boit pas alors qu'il a tenté de nous faire croire qu'il pouvait skier avec sa tête de noeuds dans les mines. UN vrai coup de grisou ! 

ça déchire la bière du RCL !


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

DONC COURS DE RATISSAGE DEMAIN AU PASCALOU 19H !

viendez nombreux !!

enfin essayez !


----------



## nato kino (28 Février 2004)

Les filles viennent avec leurs râteaux, les garçon repartent avec !!


----------



## alèm (28 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les filles viennent avec leurs râteaux, les garçon repartent avec !!



les principes de base sont acquis. Reste à valider les fondamentaux !


----------



## ilionel67 (28 Février 2004)

Les Réunions AUG de Strasbourg ont lieux tous les 1er Mardi de chaques mois à 20h...

Confirmation le jour même sur le site de L'Aug...


Peut-être à Mardi prochain ;-)

Amicalement Lionel


----------



## Caster (28 Février 2004)

COOL


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

_*











 ... voila quoi !...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*_


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Bonne validation alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est l'poinçonneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est l'râteleur des Lilas...


----------



## cham (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] DONC COURS DE RATISSAGE DEMAIN AU PASCALOU 19H !
> 
> viendez nombreux !!
> 
> enfin essayez !



Euh, perso je sais pas ratisser, mais j'ai petite collec de vestes dont certaines assez sympas ; je peux venir qd même ?


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne validation alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'inquiètes, on a repéré les lieux hier ! 

ce soir il y a un concert : il va y avoir de l'ambiance !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

On veut les photos alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Euh, perso je sais pas ratisser, mais j'ai petite collec de vestes dont certaines assez sympas ; je peux venir qd même ?



Faudrait pas vous porter la poisse mutuellement non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Zavez un patte de lapinou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon faut demander à TheBig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Limite en prévoyant vaut mieux lui demander l'élevage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme ça pas de risque


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas vous porter la poisse mutuellement non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est moi le lapin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cf Nato !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quand à te montrer ma patte, je préfère que nous nous rencontrions d'abord et que tu me montres patte blanche ma petite panthere !


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On veut les photos alors



attends, z'ont pas encore installé le Wifi ! mais bientot ! _j'y travaille !_


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

enfin...

nous avons même pensé à Paul !


----------



## benjamin (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] enfin...
> 
> nous avons même pensé à Paul !



Pourquoi tu montres pas l'autre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, allez, faut que je me bouge, je vais être en retard. Peut-être à ce soir


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu montres pas l'autre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non, le travail d'un artiste, c'est intime...


----------



## benjamin (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ah non, le travail d'un artiste, c'est intime...



Pourtant, t'es tout mignon avec ton petit crayon (eh, oh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, t'es tout mignon avec ton petit crayon (eh, oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seuls les résultats m'importent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

(mode jack on) Mais quel bel homme!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mode jack off)


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode jack on) Mais quel bel homme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rho ça va !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















sinon





_eux aussi étaient mignons !!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Beaux portables en effet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Février 2004)

ne s'rait-ce pas un alcatel 735 ?


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Beaux portables en effet



ah mince, pour une fois que je te tendais la perche !


----------



## cham (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> rho ça va !!
> 
> ...



Les verres semblent désepérément vides...


----------



## benjamin (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> rho ça va !!
> 
> ...



La fille au fond est sympa aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(_c'était benjamin, en direct de la BNF_)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Tu n'étais pas in love il n'y a pas longtemps toi!?


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> La fille au fond est sympa aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



normal ! elle est toute floue !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> normal ! elle est toute floue !



Quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La perche?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ha! ben je me disais aussi...


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Quoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci photoshop !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est moi le lapin...
> 
> ...



Je doute que ça nous porte vraiment chance tout ça mais bon, l'intention y est hein...


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je doute que ça nous porte vraiment chance tout ça mais bon, l'intention y est hein...



je peux peut-être _vous_ porter chance...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

À visiter


----------



## nato kino (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je peux peut-être _vous_ porter chance...



Faut voir la portée des râteaux, et s'ils sont automatiques où s'il faut les recharger...


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

bon alors ! qui vient ? 


Venez avec vos sourires !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon alors ! qui vient ?
> Venez avec vos sourires !!








 J'avais mal lu, j'ai cru un court instant qu'il fallait apporter sa souris...!! Pour une partie de chat-perché c'était vraiment osé.


----------



## Marcant (29 Février 2004)

Oui, il y a aussi chagregel et peut etre geekette !!


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a aussi chagregel et peut etre geekette !!



me dit pas que je vais devoir remplacer Cricri au niveau de la paye des boissons ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_bon, la paye a-t'elle été virée ? Aloo, Msieur Pinault ? c'est viré ? non ? mais bordel, qu'est-ce que vous foutez mon vieux ??? Vous déconnez !! Z'allez être viré si ça continue ! Gros naze !_


----------



## alèm (29 Février 2004)

allez gigot !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Bonne soirée


----------



## Cricri (29 Février 2004)

Oui bonne soirée! Qu'il fait bon près d'une boite de Kleenex ! Je vous dirai ce que la Pietragalla raconte chez Marco


----------



## gribouille (29 Février 2004)

heureusement que j'ai bien fait de pas y aller et de partir à l'opposé


----------



## Cricri (29 Février 2004)

Elle dit qu'elle a une part de responsabilité parce qu'elle leur a donné trop de responsabilités (aux danseurs), elle leur a appris à être libre alors qu'il aurait fallu les diriger. Ca c'est de l'autocritique !


----------



## gribouille (29 Février 2004)

pas s'inquièter.... avec des propos pareils et des cas de conscience de ce genre, elle finiras par former les prochains POPSTARS, ou bien comme critique formelle pour la StarAc


----------



## gribouille (29 Février 2004)

ils sont au bar en train de picoller à c't'heure là..... d'ailleurs :

 <blockquote><font class="small"> Laissé tombé dans un coin d'un salon Lounge d'iChat:</font><hr /> monsieur X : mais non 
monsieur X : il est avec tata zaza 
monsieur G : (air morte)
monsieur G : la vieille elle picolle ???????? pô vrai ! ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



monsieur X : si
monsieur X : et pas qu'un peu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/QUOTE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pas s'inquièter.... avec des propos pareils et des cas de conscience de ce genre, elle finiras par former les prochains POPSTARS, ou bien comme critique formelle pour la StarAc



Bien vu


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

bon, ça a mal commencé.

Bengilli et oim attendant dans le froid (le pascalou débordait de clients) pendant que Nato cherchait à garer la natomobile.

puis bengilli m'a payé un coup (pendant que Nato cherchait l'étoile noire), j'ai pris une leffe, il a enfilé un jean tonique.

Puis sont arrivés Marcant accompagnés de LA très jolie Geekette (eh oui, elle existe et est vraiment très jolie !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et d'une amie tout aussi charmante (désolé, j'ai du mal à retenir le prénom des filles non brunes sauf si elles sont rousses !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) puis enfin, Chagregel accompagnés de madame (mes hommages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Nous nous dirigions vers les Lucioles (où un autre concert nous attendait malgreé nous puisque les Burps s'y donnaient en spectacle) quand nous avons croisé le chemin d'un Xav' vache à la bourre et les phares d'un Cham.

Au luciole, sous la tente, nous avons devisé de chose et d'autre, pris quelques photos en noir et blanc, polaroïd et numérique, aidé a débloquer un alu, parlé de tout de rien, etc... puis Geekette et son amie nous quittaient bien trop tot alors que Jeanba s'intercalait entre leur départ et celui de la bande à chagregel. Nous attendimes Benjamin pour aller boire un verre chez jeanbounet où nous fûmes rejoint par le non moins jovial Gognol.

ensuite, j'ai semé Cham, je ne sais où à la porte de bagnolet.

Pas de rateau mais une soirée bien sympa.


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> Pas de rateau mais une soirée bien sympa.



Ça, c'est du raccourci


----------



## benjamin (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] bon, ça a mal commencé.
> 
> Bengilli et oim attendant dans le froid (le pascalou débordait de clients) pendant que Nato cherchait à garer la natomobile.
> 
> ...



Il y a quelques approximations dans la concordance des temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je regrette de n'avoir vu qu'une partie de cette soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais la deuxième, _spéciale costards sur mesure_ n'était pas mal du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, bien rentré dans la F1 de Nato. Esperons que Xav' et Gognol arriveront aussi à bon port.
Dodo


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Tout le monde est saint et sauf, encore une fois, sauf le plaisantin qui m'a "emprunté" l'antenne de la natomobile, celui-là si je l'attrape il va se souvenir du voyage !!


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Mars 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, bien rentré dans la F1 de Nato. Esperons que Xav' et Gognol arriveront aussi à bon port.



Pas de problème, Shumi a bien assuré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## Xav' (1 Mars 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, Shumi a bien assuré.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a assuré grave... scusez, je retourne vom'.........


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> 
> _eux aussi étaient mignons !!_



Et voilà, on joue 5 minutes avec nos téléphones et on passe aux yeux de tout un forum, à cause d'une seule photo, pour des geek dégénérés qui auraient fait que ça de la soirée. C'est malin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

_hier soir en chassant les lucioles !_

après, il s'est calmé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_P.S. 1 : Pour geekette, promis je fais le reste en rentrant ce soir mais c'est en échange de celle que tu as !

P.S. 2 : oui, benjamin, pour la concordance des temps, c'était juste le fruit de mes réflexions hier en rentrant en voiture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> Pas de rateau mais une soirée bien sympa.



Pas mal le coup j'envois un mail par mon tel. portable


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal le coup j'envois un mail par mon tel. portable



mouarf !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













yo, faut bien que j'utilise mes 15 MMS/mois !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

C'était juste pour changer l'intitulé


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste pour changer l'intitulé



bien vu ! faut juste que Paul me laisse monter le matelas au 6eme sinon j'irais dormir chez A. !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> bien vu ! faut juste que Paul me laisse monter le matelas au 6eme sinon j'irais dormir chez A. !



Dans ce cas, je veux un autographe de T. !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, je veux un autographe de T. !!



pas de problèmes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on doit se voir sous peu.

Pour Jeudi, je propose le Cannibale, il parait qu'il y a une petite salle qui pourrait nous être réservée (sauf concerts), je checke ça avec Rabha et A. d'ici là !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Alors ça boom


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pas de problèmes !
> 
> ...



On peut aussi se mélanger à la faune locale, des fois qu'un ou deux râteaux passent à porté de front...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi se mélanger à la faune locale, des fois qu'un ou deux râteaux passent à porté de front...










Non 








T'imagine, déjà qu'il nous traîne dans des concerts de SKA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me demande bien ce qu'il va nous sortir cette fois....


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi se mélanger à la faune locale, des fois qu'un ou deux râteaux passent à porté de front...



Toujours Prêt !


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> faut bien que j'utilise mes 15 MMS/mois !



Alors 15x2=30... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







va falloir sortir tout les soirs...


----------



## bengilli (1 Mars 2004)

C'est clair que si on m'avait dit que de si charmantes donzelles feraient leur apparition en fin de soirée j'aurai attendu un peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Xav' t'as chié dans la colle sur ce coup là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour ma part, on s'est échoué dans un resto cher et fameux, où pour une fois le ratio filles/garçons ne frôlait pas l'absurde, donc... on verra samedi prochain si le feeling tient toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeudi je suis overtaff mais why not pour la prochaine, je représenterait le staff MacG pour élire Miss MacGeneration 2004 (cette année faut qu'elle aie un peu de nibard quand même... je vois pas bien sur les photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors 15x2=30...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai une collection de rateau d'enfer !!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> (...)  (Xav' t'as chié dans la colle sur ce coup là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non c'était le seul à faire une vrai AES pro Mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pendant que  les autres parlaient des différents membres de MacG (J'aurais p'tet du me taire la  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Lui il aidait MarcAnt et son Alu12 fou


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non



Bah si !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que  les autres parlaient des différents membres de MacG (J'aurais p'tet du me taire la
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> j'ai une collection de rateau d'enfer !!



Va nous faire une tite sculpture avec tout ça


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que  les autres parlaient des différents membres de MacG (J'aurais p'tet du me taire la
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les costards c'était après, fallait rester !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Lui il aidait MarcAnt et son Alu12 fou



attends, j'étais prêt à aider geekette moi au début ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ah bon, elle avait pas de problèmes ? _


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les costards c'était après, fallait rester !!



Et il te restait du tissu


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et il te restait du tissu



c'était du sur-mesure avec des tailleurs fous !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et il te restait du tissu



Tout le monde en string, c'était un hommage à Élisa.


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

> L es costards c'était après, fallait rester !!


Ma copine avait froid


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ma copine avait froid



tu as réchauffé madame ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde en string, c'était un hommage à Élisa.



je comprends mieux pourquoi je trouvais qu'il gelait dans ma caisse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde en string, c'était un hommage à Élisa.



Il est prêt à tout cet Além


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il est prêt à tout cet Além



un petit régime et hop, je mets la même taille que jeanba : taille S en ticheurte AES !


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu as réchauffé madame ?
















> Je comprends mieux pourquoi je trouvais qu'il gelait dans ma caisse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

T'as besoin d'un régime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était bien toi sur les photos


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je comprends mieux pourquoi je trouvais qu'il gelait dans ma caisse !


J'aurais p'tet du rester moi finalement


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> attends, j'étais prêt à aider geekette moi au début !
> 
> ...



Je sais pas, il parait qu'elle recoit des spam par mail du 06...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> T'as besoin d'un régime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quelles photos ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_purée, quand je pense que j'ai fait la course avec la saleuse hier encore !!_


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais p'tet du rester moi finalement



C'est sûr qu'Alèm en string ça doit donner


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais p'tet du rester moi finalement



z'auriez du, il est gognol en string ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







par contre, j'ai pas vu benjamin bourré, ça devait être beau ça !


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Je confirme...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, il parait qu'elle recoit des spam par mail du 06...



spam non... SFR me bloquerait avant !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr qu'Alèm en string ça doit donner



Il porte très bien le string en dents de râteau...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> gognol en string !



ha c'est sûr on aurait du appeler Élisa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> par contre, j'ai pas vu benjamin bourré, ça devait être beau ça !



On ne se demande plus pourquoi il se passe des trucs bizarres après ici


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On ne se demande plus pourquoi il se passe des trucs bizarres après ici



d'ailleurs en parlant de spam, tu as de la chance que j'ai pas pris ton mail hier tibo, je t'aurais spammé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh fait, tu as libéré gribouille à quelle heure ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien toi sur les photos


Alem...!! kesta encore gouiné avec les tofs ?!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



mince, tu n'étais donc pas son guide touristique pour masilia ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t'as vraiment failli avoir plusieurs mails du 06...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> oh fait, tu as libéré gribouille à quelle heure ?


Et ben voila, on y est... (j'aurais p'tet encore du me taire moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Ok non pas vu Gribouille


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alem...!! kesta encore gouiné avec les tofs ?!



il croit peut-être que je suis sur les photos que j'ai mises en ligne !


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme...



Tu confirmes quoi???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as montré ton String  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Devant chez IC...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comprend rien moi 

C' est trop le bordel votre truc


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

AH elles sont où au fait les fotos ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok non pas vu Gribouille



dommage, il adore caresser dans le sens du poil !


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> AH elles sont où au fait les fotos ?



Bah si tu lis la moitiée des post


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> AH elles sont où au fait les fotos ?




ici ptêt !


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Bah je confirmais pour les messages du 06... envoyé chez Gee...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ok non pas vu Gribouille


C'est un aveu???


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Pas le temps, j'ai un métier (réparateur de superdrive), un gosse et une femme...enfin plsu maintenant...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Bah je confirmais pour les messages du 06... envoyé chez Gee...



tu ne donc pas foutu en string devant chez IC ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Un aveu


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> ici ptêt !


Au faite, on doit le lire comment?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aesbisexe

AES Bis Exe
AES Bi Sexe
AESB ISE XE


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Aes auto-exécutable


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> AES Bi Sexe



Je crois que c'est ca


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aes auto-exécutable


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> ici ptêt !



Je préférais les polas moi... Tu peux me les envoyer là ?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je préférais les polas moi... Tu peux me les envoyer là ?



euh, ya un scan en face de moi mais il est relié à un PC lui-même relié à un Pc-User de mauvais poil (il a pas une jolie fourrure comme tibo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Marcant (1 Mars 2004)

Fo mettre toutes les fotos sur ton site !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> (il a pas une jolie fourrure comme tibo !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Fo mettre toutes les fotos sur ton site !



Bonne idée


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> euh, ya un scan en face de moi mais il est relié à un PC lui-même relié à un Pc-User de mauvais poil (il a pas une jolie fourrure comme tibo !
> 
> ...



Ben c'est po grave, tu le caresses quand même, il finira bien par se calmer et là tu lui donnes le coup de grâce, le râteau bien ajusté au milieu du front !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et hop, à nous les polas !!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Bon pour casser l'ambiance on a un Partiel Vendredi, pour Jeudi c'est foutu


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

oh tiens un super scanner epson 3200dpi !


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Elle a meme pas eu peur de toi 

C'est dingue...


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Elle a meme pas eu peur de toi
> 
> C'est dingue...



je ne fais pas peur à toutes*... heureusement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les Polas sont là !


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je ne fais pas peur à toutes*... heureusement !



le * c'était pour tibo ! Merci encore l'ami !


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] oh tiens un super scanner epson 3200dpi !



C'est bon ? Il ronfle l'autre à coté ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors *GO* !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon ? Il ronfle l'autre à coté ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui pis son scanner il fait aussi photocopieur, mache papier, deroule-joints, corned-beef, presse-purée, moule à gauffres et lave-vaisselle, comment veux-tu ?? hop j'ai déblayé la pièce à la version pelleteuse et j'ai retrouvé mon scanner (avec un vrai morceau de film 120 Reala 6x6 dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) et ouala !!


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Merci lapin !!


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Merci lapin !!



_tu auras noté l'avatar !_


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> _tu auras noté l'avatar !_



ça va être court pour me commander ça :


----------



## bengilli (1 Mars 2004)

J'avais pas vu Ze créature Jibi Srui Mil !!!


----------



## Xav' (2 Mars 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que si on m'avait dit que de si charmantes donzelles feraient leur apparition en fin de soirée j'aurai attendu un peu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HÉ !!!!  personne ne m'avais dit pour les demoiselles... j'ai dû trouver tout seul


----------



## Sir (2 Mars 2004)

Je serais bien venu jeudi mais j'ai cours vendredi a 8h


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

La vie est parfois vraiment trop injuste...


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La vie est parfois vraiment trop injuste...



c'est clair... je viens de mater les polas.... et je suis surpris....mais j'avais jamais remaqué auparavant ton côté vieux-beau


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair... je viens de mater les polas.... et je suis surpris....mais j'avais jamais remaqué auparavant ton côté vieux-beau



pas facile il est vrai de se repérer dans le noir avec un nystagmus en pleine floraison intestinale...


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> pas facile il est vrai de se repérer dans le noir avec un nystagmus en pleine floraison intestinale...



c'est vrai qu'Alèm est large "d'esprit" ... je vais tenter d'aprendre la cuisine et je vous fait ses crêtes de coq en bouchées


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'Alèm est large "d'esprit" ... je vais tenter d'aprendre la cuisine et je vous fait ses crêtes de coq en bouchées



Gloups. Pas pour moi, merci!


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

ah zut... tu prendras bien du plat de résistance alors ?


Suprème d'hémorroïdes en raviolis vapeurs


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Euh... Te vexe pas, mais non plus!


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

de la vrai glace à la crème de marrons Clément Faugier alors ? de la vrai pas du substrat d'alèm trouvé dans ses calbuts mickey


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2004)

Non, là ca va! D'un seul coup j'ai plus vraiment faim... Je vais juste terminer les cacahuètes... Au moins je t'ai vu ouvrir le sachet


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

Sir a dit:
			
		

> Je serais bien venu jeudi mais j'ai cours vendredi a 8h














 ne change rien, tu es parfait...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] Puis sont arrivés Marcant accompagnés de LA très jolie Geekette (eh oui, elle existe et est vraiment très jolie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est vraiment chouette les polas.


----------



## Sir (2 Mars 2004)

Suspect


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

non non c'est clair.... reste où tu es.. tout vas bien se passer sans toi


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> 
> ici ptêt !



oh oh 'tain


----------



## Foguenne (2 Mars 2004)

Je vous rappelle qu'un bar bien agréable est à votre disposition  ici.


----------



## gribouille (2 Mars 2004)

pas mal la veranda aussi... ça change


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

N'en déplaise à paul, j'aimerai savoir si ça tient toujours et où on se donne rendez-vous...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2004)

Faudra que tu m'expliques...


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas possible ce jeudi pour moi, une charrette qui vient de s'échouer bloque la porte !!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Mars 2004)

Oups, désolé, j'ai fait une erreur d'appréciation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est corrigé.


----------



## nato kino (3 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oups, désolé, j'ai fait une erreur d'appréciation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci mon  Paul !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est vrai qu'avec le souk qu'il y avait, c'était pas très clair pour retrouver une info...


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2004)

tardez pas trop ! je rentre tôt  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est loin chez moi pour l'instant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à ce soir, 20h !


----------



## CcK (4 Mars 2004)

un gars de chez moua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bah pourquoi pas apres tout un aug sur metz ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je vais me renseigner


----------



## gribouille (4 Mars 2004)

ça pars en couille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...


----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tardez pas trop ! je rentre tôt  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah nop, c'est po possible ce soir...


----------



## chagregel (4 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bah nop, c'est po possible ce soir...



Pareil, partiel demain...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mars 2004)

Oizo ?


----------



## alèm (5 Mars 2004)

c'est pas grave, cham était content !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une soirée en tête-à-tête avec un alèm au moral plus bas que ses semelles de docs martens, il vous remercie !


----------



## jeanba3000 (5 Mars 2004)

o hayo gozaimasu les enfants, gomen mais j'avais cours de japonais hier soir, suivi du vernissage de l'expo de peinture de la toujours délicieuse Aurore au fin find de son 14e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sayonara


----------



## seblefou (9 Mars 2004)

ben oui, le finistère quoi...

alors pas de finistérien(ne)s amoureux de la pomme ?


----------



## chagregel (9 Mars 2004)

Non le finistère ca pue du ©  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ile et Vilaine POWAAAAAA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Par contre, une AES à la Chaumière je dis pas.... 
J'y suis le week end du 20 mars


----------



## Xav' (9 Mars 2004)

Quelques jours en Bretagne, ça peut être une riche idée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'en dites-vous jeunes gens ?


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2004)

Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Quelques jours en Bretagne, ça peut être une riche idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est où Rennes déja ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2004)

au nord de lorient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et a l'est de brest


----------



## chagregel (10 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, une AES à la Chaumière je dis pas....
> J'y suis le week end du 20 mars



C'est à 35 min de Rennes, au nord à Saint Lunaire exactement, vue sur mer, St Cast et St Malo... le pied


----------



## seblefou (10 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Non le finistère ca pue du ©
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hum hum... j'ai passé trois années en Ille et Vilaine, avant de rejoindre le fisnistère (depuis 4 ans...), ce qui ne m'empêche pas de dire Alsace POWAAAA ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mises à part ces billevesées, je ne serai pas en terre bretonne le we du 20... je s'serai à Amsterdam...


----------



## bibi78 (11 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> vue sur mer, St Cast et St Malo... le pied



Je dirais même plus entouré par la mer et de petite falaises.
il y a déjà eu de belle gamelles à la sortie...


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2004)

seblefou a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, le finistère quoi...
> 
> alors pas de finistérien(ne)s amoureux de la pomme ?



ben aller faire chateaubrian jouant à hamlet avec une pomme face à l'ocean,
 pourquoi pas, c'est quand la fin de la saison des pluies


----------



## Macthieu (11 Mars 2004)

vous trouver réellement la bretagne comme le bout du monde?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais cru habiter le bout du monde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faudrait qu'un jour, il y est un AES à Montréal


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2004)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus entouré par la mer et de petite falaises.
> il y a déjà eu de belle gamelles à la sortie...



Regardez un peu ou on peu faire des BES :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au bout de la pointe 

Désolé, l'image est trop grosse pour les RTC


----------



## seblefou (11 Mars 2004)

Ben en breton, le finistère se dit Penn ar Bed... ce qui veut dire le bout du monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et puis il y a ca aussi





désolé...


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2004)

bibi78 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus entouré par la mer et de petite falaises.
> il y a déjà eu de belle gamelles à la sortie...



Tu as rien compris, il faut extraire le surplus d'alcool au dessus des barrières, chez le proprio.

Bon alors on la fait quand cette AES en Bretagne?


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> vue sur mer, St Cast et St Malo... le pied



J'arrive!


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2004)

La prochaine, quand et où ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

Fin août pour l'AppleExpo?


----------



## nato kino (7 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine, quand et où ?



Quand, je ne sais pas, mais au Lou pascalou, histoire de tester la connexion *wifi*.


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fin août pour l'AppleExpo?


Çà, c'est l'AE et c'est évident...
Une p'tite AES avant !...

Au fait Olivier, cette fois, tu viens à l'AE, c'est impératif...
Sinon, c'est l'amende


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Quand, je ne sais pas, mais au Lou pascalou, histoire de tester la connexion *wifi*.



c'est pas seulement dans les reves de remi ?!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà, c'est l'AE et c'est évident...
> Une p'tite AES avant !...
> 
> Au fait Olivier, cette fois, tu viens à l'AE, c'est impératif...
> Sinon, c'est l'amende



J'avais pas dit que je viendrais aux futures AES... sauf empêchement. Je n'ai donc pas d'excuse pour l'instant. Une date?


----------



## ficelle (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une date?



tiens, fais ton choix...


----------



## golf (7 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas dit que je viendrais aux futures AES... sauf empêchement. Je n'ai donc pas d'excuse pour l'instant. Une date?


A priori, comme l'année dernière, je serai de permanence Macgé sur le stand du Pommier...





Viens le vendredi 3 et le samedi 4 septembre ; tu rentreras avec Veejee...


----------



## chagregel (7 Avril 2004)

Moi je comprend plus rien:
AES
BES
AE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis partant tant que c'est pas des trucs bizard (je parle pas d'Alem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi je comprend plus rien:
> AES
> BES
> AE



et les AESC


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) Viens le vendredi 3 et le samedi 4 septembre ; tu rentreras avec Veejee...



Il vient à Paris? C'est pas ce que j'avais cru comprendre à la dernière AES en Suisse.


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas seulement dans les reves de remi ?!



encore plus depuis qu'il a un ibook


----------



## alèm (7 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore plus depuis qu'il a un ibook



rémi a un ibook ?


----------



## bengilli (7 Avril 2004)

du calme les nioubs... Commencez pas à organiser des AES alors que les petits fours vont être foison sur le salon. Je comprend votre impatience de rencontrer les VIP de MacG et de prendre votre première cuite mais il y a des traditions tout de même. Nous l'allons vous les expliquer


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2004)

bon oui, mais alors quand?
Une date avant l'Apple Expo, ça pourrait être sympa (je garde un excellent souvenir de la dernière à laquelle j'ai participé il y a bientôt... deux ans...)


----------



## chagregel (13 Avril 2004)

Salut les bretons, je vais chez mes parents ce week end (15 Avril).

La communauté bretonne ferait elle une AES???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis dans le 35 sur St Lunaire et je peux certainement bouger sur Rennes.

A pluche


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

La Bretagne ça fait quand même loin de la Suisse...


----------



## chagregel (15 Avril 2004)

Dommage, je t'aurais bien payé une bonne crepe sur la pointe du décollé...







Mais bon, les bretons ne sont pas parmi nous...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, je t'aurais bien payé une bonne crepe sur la pointe du décollé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour la crêpe. Ça n'est que parti remise pour une autre AES. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est vrai qu'on voit pas beaucoup de Bretons par ici.


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La Bretagne ça fait quand même loin de la Suisse...



Ca serait une bonne occasion, de voir jouer Alexander Frei, à Rennes.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait une bonne occasion, de voir jouer Alexander Frei, à Rennes.



Ah mais quelle excellente idée...


----------



## chagregel (15 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait une bonne occasion, de voir jouer Alexander Frei, à Rennes.



Euh... c'est qui?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est qui?



Alexander Frei.


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est qui?



Demande à Barthez. Il l'adore!


----------



## Oizo (15 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oizo ?



Oui ?


----------



## Vercoquin (16 Avril 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> mais y a plein de monde du coté de metz nancy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh ! La cancoillote, c'est pas si près ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais puisque je suis de passage de temps en temps sur Metz, je suis partant pour le prochain rendez-vous si ça concorde bien


----------



## chagregel (16 Avril 2004)

Bon ben je vais y aller, au pire 
si vous me cherchez, j'ai une pomme a la place de la tete


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2004)

Voilà, qui est partant pour une "mini" (maximum une grosse demi-journée ou soirée). On a suggéré le Vaudrée rue St-Gilles et le Pot au Lait. Préférence pour que ça se fasse le week-end. Prévu dans le courant d'avril ou mai (peut-être juin mais c'est loin).

On vous attend.


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

Si ça n'est qu'une demie-journée/journée, j'en suis!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment ca va se passer? Où exactement? ça pourrait être sympa de ramener chacun quelque chose à boire ou à manger (tarte, bouteilles de bières de son coin, ...) mais est ce que le cafetier accepterait...?


----------



## Lio70 (18 Avril 2004)

Non, le cafetier n'acceptera pas.
Je crois qu'il faut envisager quelque chose de plus "citadin" dans la pratique. On choisit un des endroits dont on a déjà parlé, on s'y installe et si on a faim ou soif (et je ne doute pas que nous aurons tous très soif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on commande...
Sur ce, nous t'attendons, mon cher Couhoulinn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




héhé, je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil à ton blog: super le quicktime d'Exposé. Il faut le passer en boucle aux PC-trolls qui défèquent régulièrement sur les forums Mac.


----------



## Couhoulinn (18 Avril 2004)

Bah, les bouteilles de Moinette, ça sera pour l'AES pendant les vacances d'été  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour le blog!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fallait laisser un ptit comm


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, qui est partant pour une "mini" (maximum une grosse demi-journée ou soirée)


 Bé moi hein va!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Avril 2004)

ALors quand ?


----------



## Vercoquin (21 Avril 2004)

Ben oui, quand ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu l'organises ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2004)

Il semblerait que depuis les AES Suisses et Clermontoises on assiste à une poussée d'AESïte aiguë... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Et moi qui ai dit que je venais à toutes..._


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Avril 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, quand ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ca marche : tout le monde dort chez freujeu et Vroam nous fait visiter la région 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En parlant de frj, 's'rait bien qu'il rapplique dans ce sujet au lieu de jouer au billard (private joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2004)

Je suis partante mais faudrait s'organiser hein les gars...


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je suis partante mais faudrait s'organiser hein les gars...



 bin, c'est pas ce que je fais ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2004)

<font color="teal">Si bien sûrrr, ah et euh... 

Mais je voulais dire pour l'AES mini officielle quoi...</font>


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> <font color="teal">Si bien sûrrr, ah et euh...
> 
> Mais je voulais dire pour l'AES mini officielle quoi...</font>














 chérie, le "ah et euh" je l'ai déposé depuis que je te connais


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2004)

"Ah et euh" © propriété intellectuelle de Rémi G...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Ah et euh" © propriété intellectuelle de Rémi G...



je possède aussi le "héhé" que m'a légué Touba (ou Lamp après changement) et j'ai une licence d'exploitation _ad vitam aeternam_ sur le "hihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " du même Touba !

nananèreuh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




héhé


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2004)

Tu n'as  pas envie de me céder la license du "Ah et euh" dis? (faut bien me laisser qq chose hein!)


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as  pas envie de me céder la license du "Ah et euh" dis? (faut bien me laisser qq chose hein!)



seulement si tu l'utilises quand


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2004)

C'est qu'il est trop mimi ce petit... Promis


----------



## Lio70 (25 Avril 2004)

Le héhé je l'utilise régulièrement depuis des années. Pfff... comme je vois, faudra que j'achète encore une licence. C'est vrai que ça revient cher de switcher sur Mac.
Bon, pour l'AESmini, un samedi soir ça vous va? je crois que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus simple. Couhoulinn ça te va pour le déplacement? Angie, choisis l'endroit où on se casera; je crois qu'on a les mêmes goûts. Mais s'il y a d'autres suggestions... Choisissons aussi une date; y s'rait temps.


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2004)

Je suis ouverte à bcp de choses, le lieu et l'endroit m'importent peu, dis une date et je te confirme... (faudrait que j'arrête de boire, 'y suis encoorrrr, pas moyen)


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Bon, c'est quand même loin de la Suisse, Liège... pour une AES Mini.


----------



## Lio70 (26 Avril 2004)

Angie, ta mailbox Belgacom est over-quota. Check tes messages privés sur MacGé ou mail-moi pour répondre.

WebO, c'est vrai que c'est loin. Fais ce que tu veux. T'es le bienvenu de toutes façons.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> (...)WebO, c'est vrai que c'est loin. Fais ce que tu veux. T'es le bienvenu de toutes façons.



C'est sympa... mais ça fait loin... je viendrais à l'AES (la vraie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à Liège.


----------



## Lio70 (26 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa... mais ça fait loin... je viendrais à l'AES (la vraie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est l'essentiel !


----------



## Alsuper (26 Avril 2004)

Et moi je peux venir...

Makie et Foquenne ils viennent??

Les AES à Liège sa manque..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alsuper


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2004)

Evidemment que tu peux venir! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je doute que les deux susmentionnés soient de la partie cette fois-ci...


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment que tu peux venir!



fat ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu peux parler, on t'a pas vu aux deux premières 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tandis que AlSuper si !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la preuve







_note perso : t'es pas en terrain conquis avec les AES, Lio70 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> fat !
> 
> 
> ...


Ben évidemment que j'y étais pas, j'avais pas encore switché! Beuh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais maintenant, je vais me rattraper. Faudrait aussi que les habitués réagissent plus vite alors...


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2004)

Pour éviter tout malentendu, je rappelle qu'on parle ici d'une AESmini et non de la grande AES d'été organisée par Foguenne. Ici c'est juste histoire de se rencontrer entre quelques liégeois (ou presque liégeois) le temps d'une soirée ou d'un après-midi. On peut conclure que ceux qui n'ont pas encore manifesté dans ce thread leur intérêt pour cette "mini" seront vraisemblablement absents...


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2004)

Voilou, voilou, j'arriveuuuuh! Faire la fête sans moi? vous oseriez?


----------



## vm (2 Mai 2004)

je suis tout les jour moi entre Thionville et Nancy sans oublier Metz et Pont a mousson


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2004)

Pour celles ou ceux qui voudraient un autographe du Maaaaaaaaaître, il sera présent au Lou Pascalou (12 rue des panoyaux - Paris 20e - M° Ménilmontant) pour une séance de dédicaces E X C E P T I O N N E L L E  ce soir mardi 4 mai 2004 vers 19h !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





À bon entendeur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2004)

Déjà il y en a un qui s'en moque, c'est TheBig. Lui il ne collectionne que les autographes d'administrateurs voire les boules à neige avec leur avatar inclu


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà il y en a un qui s'en moque, c'est TheBig. Lui il ne collectionne que les autographes d'administrateurs voire les boules à neige avec leur avatar inclu



C'est parce qu'il ne connaît pas encore le rond de demi sur le capot du powerbook ou le sous-bock dans le lecteur CD !!


----------



## tomtom (4 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour celles ou ceux qui voudraient un autographe du Maaaaaaaaaître, il sera présent au Lou Pascalou (12 rue des panoyaux - Paris 20e - M° Ménilmontant) pour une séance de dédicaces E X C E P T I O N N E L L E  ce soir mardi 4 mai 2004 vers 19h !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais, mais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi, cette annonce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as soif et t'as plus de sous, c'est ça hein?


----------



## benjamin (4 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour celles ou ceux qui voudraient un autographe du Maaaaaaaaaître, il sera présent au Lou Pascalou (12 rue des panoyaux - Paris 20e - M° Ménilmontant) pour une séance de dédicaces E X C E P T I O N N E L L E  ce soir mardi 4 mai 2004 vers 19h !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, non, tomtom est privé de sortie tant qu'il n'a pas fini ses devoirs pour MacG


----------



## chagregel (4 Mai 2004)

En fait ça va être chaud pour moi ce soir, la gregomobile est chez le réparateur, elle devait être prête ce soir et ne le sera que demain.

C'est bien dommage, j'aurais bien fêté un truc tout vert avec vous


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, tomtom est privé de sortie tant qu'il n'a pas fini ses devoirs pour MacG



Tant pis, je commencerai tout seul...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mai 2004)

C'est une blague ou LE Tomtom est à Paris en mai ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2004)

Nonop, c'était pas une blague !!


----------



## tomtom (5 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nonop, c'était pas une blague !!



D'ailleurs j'ai pas signé beaucoup d'autographes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est encore la faute aux communistes ça


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore la faute aux communistes ça



on m'appelle ?


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

Bien rentré le tomtom ?


----------



## tomtom (7 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Bien rentré le tomtom ?



ouaip, mais je serais bien resté encore quelques jours en "touriste" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah, dans 4 petits mois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à vous tous pour cette petite soirée bien sympathique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_bon, j'm'en vais acheter du sirop d'orgeat _


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _bon, j'm'en vais acheter du sirop d'orgeat _


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mai 2004)

Je suis de retour. Beaucoup à faire ces dernières semaines. Bon, cette mini on la fait quand? Les p'tits jeunes préparent leurs examens de juin je suppose?
a+


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Mai 2004)

Je commence les miens demain, je suis assez occupée pour le moment mais on peut toujours en discutter...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mai 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je commence les miens demain, je suis assez occupée pour le moment mais on peut toujours en discutter...



Non, non, on ne discute pas, on étudie! N'oublie pas de t'accorder une petite pause Kriek de temps en temps. Quoique, il y a un jour férié cette semaine, certains font le pont, puis c'est le week-end. Si tu penses que c'est envisageable...

Allez, bonne m... pour tes examens!


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2004)

<font color="teal">Gracie... je les ai commencé et ça se passe très bien, faut dire que je les ai bien  préparés...

Sinon, ce week-end c'est un peu chaud... je commence mon jury que je cloture vers le 16-17 juin, pas glop, je vais etre saturée jusque là. Mais faut vraiment organiser une guindaille, ça c klair  </font>


----------



## loudjena (27 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

*une AES altitude 1800 ! Ça vous tente ?*
Alors décollez-vous des claviers et venez prendre un petit coup de frais dans l'été au plateau d'Emparis pour un week-end de 3 jours.

C'est où, ça ? (détail) 
Pas loin des étoiles.
En Oisans à environ 85 km de Grenoble, en direction de la Grave (05), au dessus du lac du Chambon, face à la Meije et aux Écrins.






*Quand ?*
A définir.

*On peut*
Dormir au refuge des Mouterres, ou, planter sa tente dans l'herbe juste à coté. Manger la cuisine de Denis, marcher sur le plateau doucement valloné, faire le tour des petits lacs, se poser devant le panorama de la Meije et des Écrins jusqu'aux aiguilles d'Arves et ne plus rien faire du tout.

*On emmène*
des chaussures de marche, des chaussures de rechange, des vêtements chauds pour le soir, des jumelles, une frontale, un appareil photo, un bouquin, un VTT, des lunettes de soleil, de la crème solaire, un duvet car les couvertures du refuges sont chaudes mais elles grattent un peu !

*Ça coûte*
La nuité au refuge avec le petit déjeuner, un repas et une douche : 30,50 euros
Un pic-nic : 8,50 euros

_Le refuge est accessible en voiture, les derniers Km de route ne sont pas goudronnés mais c'est sans problèmes.
Énergie solaire = douches chaudes !_

Voilà 

http://natura2000.environnement.gouv.fr/sites/FR9301497.html


----------



## macelene (27 Mai 2004)

Preum's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'attends des nouvelles et des directives


----------



## iMax (27 Mai 2004)

J'adère !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je veux, je veux, je veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ça doit être super cette région 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment une superbe idée


----------



## sylko (27 Mai 2004)

En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis très intéressé.


----------



## playaman (28 Mai 2004)

À défaut de Meige sous la neige :-( pourquoi pas un petit tour en face 
Je prends une option.

Bonne idée ces sorties de sevrage ;-)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

Présent.


----------



## golf (28 Mai 2004)

Excellent idée...
Il y a juste un léger problème ! Il avait été envisagé aussi une SAES à la même époque ! 
Grenoble-La Suisse, ce n'est pas le bout du monde, faudrait-il faire un choix ?!...

Les AES commençant à se multiplier, et en plus, à plus intéresser des gens géographiquement éparpillés, mais qui se déplacent, il faudrait peut être envisager un calendrier...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Excellent idée...
> Il y a juste un léger problème ! Il avait été envisagé aussi une SAES à la même époque !
> Grenoble-La Suisse, ce n'est pas le bout du monde, faudrait-il faire un choix ?!...
> 
> Les AES commençant à se multiplier, et en plus, à plus intéresser des gens géographiquement éparpillés, mais qui se déplacent, il faudrait peut être envisager un calendrier...



Aucune date n'est encore fixée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 L'AES Suisse est pour l'instant programmée les 10 et 11 juillet... L'AES Altitude peut se faire fin juillet, par exemple.


----------



## maousse (28 Mai 2004)

ben...euh..aesauvage.org va revoir le jour un de ces jours...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça permettra de s'organiser un peu, et surtout pour les débriefing


----------



## golf (28 Mai 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> ben...euh..aesauvage.org va revoir le jour un de ces jours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Çà, ce serait une excellent nouvelle...
Deux ou trois niveaux de rencontre, 1/4 ou 1/2 jr (ou soir), jour et We...
Le tout conjugué avec un planning et la géographie...




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aucune date n'est encore fixée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vu de Grenoble ou Lausanne, c'est envisageable, mais de Paris ou de chez Paul !!!
Il n'y a pas que l'aspect route/déplacement mais aussi financier !...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vu de Grenoble ou Lausanne, c'est envisageable, mais de Paris ou de chez Paul !!!
> Il n'y a pas que l'aspect route/déplacement mais aussi financier !...



Là, c'est clair... Je m'incline... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faudra trouver une solution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enfin, je m'inscris à celle-ci... si en plus Macelene vient...


----------



## golf (28 Mai 2004)

En complément, être obligé de tirer à pile ou face, la Suisse que j'adore et le coin que propose loudjena et que je connais un tout petit peu, c'est un déchirement !
Car je me doute que peu ou prou, on y retrouvera les même personnes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Un conseil, pour aller ici :


			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> *une AES altitude 1800 ! Ça vous tente ?*
> ...plateau d'Emparis pour un week-end de 3 jours.
> ...
> En Oisans à environ 85 km de Grenoble, en direction de la Grave (05), au dessus du lac du Chambon, face à la Meije et aux Écrins.


Mieux vaut passer par la Suisse pour acheter les équipements qui y sont moins chers (et + de choix)


----------



## Balooners (28 Mai 2004)

Mais pourquoi ne pas faire d'une pierre 2 coups???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La SAES puis Hop tous à Grenoble  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (z'allez voir c'est la plus belle ville du monde surtout en ce moment avec les travaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ne pas faire d'une pierre 2 coups???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis aussi partant, mais M. Golf est pas d'accord.


----------



## golf (28 Mai 2004)

Hé, les 2 locaux pur sucre, ce n'est pas du tout que je ne suis pas d'accord mais les 2 le même mois c'est dur !...
C'est pas vous qui vous tapez les bornes ! 
Par contre sur 3/4 jours, glisser de l'une sur l'autre, oui...


nb pour WebO : c'est à l'ultime moment que je n'ai pu venir à Leysin et j'ai les boules !...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> (...) Par contre sur 3/4 jours, glisser de l'une sur l'autre, oui...



Pas bête... Gliss is Bliss non?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Manger la cuisine de Denis.



Il vend des bières aussi? parce qu'à cette période j'aurai un rude besoin de décompresser


----------



## loudjena (28 Mai 2004)

Oui des bières et des "spécialités locales" qui déchirent...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour ça ne soyez pas inquiéts du tout


----------



## sylko (28 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aucune date n'est encore fixée.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est certain que ça fait un peu beaucoup. Et après l'AppleExpo. Ca le ferait pas?

C'est chouette la montagne en septembre. La météo y est souvent plus stable.


----------



## iMax (28 Mai 2004)

Ouais, mais ça caille..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, non, mi-juillet c'est pas mal...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais ça caille.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dirais plutôt fin juillet, début août.


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Dormir au refuge des Mouterres, ou, planter sa tente dans l'herbe juste à coté. Manger la cuisine de Denis, marcher sur le plateau
> *On emmène*
> des chaussures de marche, des chaussures de rechange, des vêtements chauds pour le soir, des jumelles, une frontale, un duvet car les couvertures du refuges sont chaudes mais elles grattent un peu !



Juste une question: qui va porter la AA-52?!


----------



## Odile_DeRay (28 Mai 2004)

Et les capottes ? Hé ? c'est pas fait que pour déflorer les marmottes les capottes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






très très bien comme tupperware souple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aussi mais oui mon ptit mossieur


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question: qui va porter la AA-52?!



Golf ou Mackie mais pas pour les mêmes raisons  Mais que ce soit l'un ou l'autre il faut enlever le chargeur d'abord


----------



## golf (29 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Golf ou Mackie mais pas pour les mêmes raisons  Mais que ce soit l'un ou l'autre il faut enlever le chargeur d'abord


Non, non...
Je suis plutôt MAP


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

Ok, pour fusionner les deux AES, Suisses et Altitude? On dit toujours les 10 et 11 juillet?


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pour fusionner les deux AES, Suisses et Altitude? On dit toujours les 10 et 11 juillet?



Pas possible cette date...      
non je rigole pas ...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible cette date...
> non je rigole pas ...



Pas grave, c'était une proposition pour joindre les deux AES. On va trouver une autre date pour toi...  :love:

Plutôt avant, plutôt après le week-end des 10-11?


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, c'était une proposition pour joindre les deux AES. On va trouver une autre date pour toi...  :love:
> 
> Plutôt avant, plutôt après le week-end des 10-11?



 ni avant, ni après suis absente tout juillet ...enfin pas de possibilté,  faudra faire sans moi, si ça se fait .  :rose:


----------



## sylko (2 Juin 2004)

En automne, ça serait vraiment mieux adapté.

En juillet, il y a pleins de festivals, les vacances, etc...


----------



## loudjena (2 Juin 2004)

C'est quand vous voulez, le refuge ferme à la première neige, septembre, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

Très bonne idée.
En juillet, le seul w-e possible pour nous mais pas encore certain c'est celui du 24 et 25.


----------



## Balooners (2 Juin 2004)

Euhh moi je serais partant pour septembre mais bon, je bosse tout l'été et oui faut bien payer l'AE...


----------



## cartman (2 Juin 2004)

pareil je suis plus motiv' pour septembre... l'été c'est déja stretch


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2004)

Septembre... Le Week End du jeûne alors... Sinon ça fait cours...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Septembre... Le Week End du jeûne alors... Sinon ça fait cours...



Tout début septembre, il y a l'AppleExpo de Paris... et donc une AES très probable là-bas.


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2004)

Bah fin juillet, c'est pas mal quand même... Du genre l'avant dernier week-end et quelques-uns des jours qui suivent...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

cartman a dit:
			
		

> pareil je suis plus motiv' pour septembre... l'été c'est déja stretch


Bon mais à une condition ceuss des Suisses qui viennent à l'AE, viennent avec un autocar et on redescendra avec eux :rateau:


----------



## loudjena (2 Juin 2004)

Hé ho reviens sur terre ! :mouais:
Oublie l'autocard, ça passe pas sur cette route     Même avec des suisses inside   
À l'origine c'est les GR 50 et 54 qui mènent au refuge, avis aux amateurs de grimpette   

Septembre semble arranger tout le monde, à suivre.


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho reviens sur terre ! :mouais:


Allo ! C'était de l'humour :modo:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho reviens sur terre ! :mouais:
> Oublie l'autocard, ça passe pas sur cette route     Même avec des suisses inside
> À l'origine c'est les GR 50 et 54 qui mènent au refuge, avis aux amateurs de grimpette
> 
> Septembre semble arranger tout le monde, à suivre.




Surtout avec des p'tits suisses à découper... c'est facile à ranger et tout...


----------



## iMax (2 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Septembre semble arranger tout le monde, à suivre.



Sauf moi...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

Ni moi non plus  




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...des p'tits suisses à découper... c'est facile à ranger et tout...


[Mode=PrivateJoke] Je t'y prends ; viens pas te plaindre ! [/Mode]


----------



## loudjena (3 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Allo ! C'était de l'humour :modo:


     J'avais bien compris, monsieur Golf     

Bon, mais alors comment on va faire pour trouver une date qui marche ?


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

Fin Juillet ! :rateau: (le dernier WE, je crois que ça fait autour du 25  )


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Fin Juillet ! :rateau: (le dernier WE, je crois que ça fait autour du 25  )



Le dernier c'est le 31 juillet-1er août... Et le 1er août... ben, c'est la fête des Suisses.  Swiss is born


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien compris, monsieur Golf
> Bon, mais alors comment on va faire pour trouver une date qui marche ?


Avec une BLAES (Belgo/Luxembourgeoise), une SAES, une FAES Parisienne et 1 ou 2 FAES provinciale, c'est pas simple pour le noyau dur des MacTrotter !!!
Bon mais c'est la démocratie...




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier c'est le 31 juillet-1er août... Et le 1er août... ben, c'est la fête des Suisses.  Swiss is born


J'espère que les marmousets suisses connaissent mieux leur histoire que les fromages qui puent junior !!!


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:


> après l'AppleExpo. Ca le ferait pas?





			
				iMax dit "founette la slave" sur iChatClub.org a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, mi-juillet c'est pas mal.





			
				Webo qui se reveille la langue pateuse a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt fin juillet, début août.





			
				Webo a dit:
			
		

> Ok, pour fusionner les deux AES, Suisses et Altitude? On dit toujours les 10 et 11 juillet?





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> En automne, ça serait vraiment mieux adapté.





Foguenne a dit:


> Très bonne idée.
> En juillet, le seul w-e possible pour nous mais pas encore certain c'est celui du 24 et 25.





			
				baloo et cartman qui foutent la zone juste par vice a dit:
			
		

> (Résumé: Septembre c'est bien)





			
				iMax qui devient mystique et compte jeuner un WE par mois a dit:
			
		

> Septembre... Le Week End du jeûne alors... Sinon ça fait cours...





			
				Webo a dit:
			
		

> Tout début septembre, il y a l'AppleExpo de Paris...





			
				iMax qui tourne en roue libre sur un axe central et jongle avec des ballons sur le nez a dit:
			
		

> Bah fin juillet, c'est pas mal quand même...





			
				Loudjena qui commence sérieusement a se demander si c'est une bonne idée a dit:
			
		

> Bon, mais alors comment on va faire pour trouver une date qui marche ?




J'ai des hallus, ou les Suisses sont en train de faire une OPA sur tout ce qui de près ou de loin ressemble à une AES???!!!

Outre le fait qu'il n'est pas du tout gagné que l'on vous laisse passer les frontières vu l'équipe de bras cassés qui semblent interréssés (une lettre anonyme postée ce matin va d'ailleurs ocuper Webo au poste de douane minimum pour 24 heures), tel que c'est parti il y en a toujours un qui aura une analyse d'urine ou le passage du Triton a la piscine municipale prévu ce jour là et décidera que ce n'est pas possible pour lui et que donc il faut trouver un autre week-end.

Le plus simple c'est de faire comme d'hab: une date, et s'inscrivent ceux qui sont dispos. C'est quand meme plus simple...

(Mi-novembre, moi ca me va )

Signé: le CCS, tendance dure.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

Oui c'est bien mi-novembre 

PS: on est deux, faisons front, mi-novembre vaincra!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien mi-novembre
> 
> PS: on est deux, faisons front, mi novembre vaincra!



Tiens, mi-novembre c'est mon anniversaire... je viens aussi...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> avis aux amateurs de grimpette





			
				Webo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, mi-novembre c'est mon anniversaire... je viens aussi...



Deux grimpettes en deux mois?! C'est la fête au village alors!


----------



## loudjena (3 Juin 2004)

Mi-novembre?  mouais? alors ça va être une AES polaire !   
Montée en raquettes ou à peaux de phoques par le GR 54, qui n'a rien à envier au GR 20, penser à monter du bois (oui, oui, sur ton dos) pour mettre dans le poêle, monter de la bouffe (oui, oui, sur ton dos) et des bières (oui, oui, sur ton dos), mais vu le froid faudrat prévoir plus sérieux, car même les meilleures bières belges n'y suffiront pas !    Et pour les intoxiqués qui veulent monter les powerBook? connexion par satélite à leurs frais !
Bon je vous pose les clés du refuge sous la pierre à gauche après le barage du Chambon


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> penser à monter du bois (oui, oui, sur ton dos) pour mettre dans le poêle, monter de la bouffe (oui, oui, sur ton dos) et des bières (oui, oui, sur ton dos)



Non, non, Webo qui adore faire l'âne se chargera de tout ca: il suffit de trouver un petit chariot pour l'atteler.  



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> alors ça va être une AES polaire



ca c'est classe: on fera des trous dans la glace pour pecher, et lorsqu'il fera beau on habillera les Suisses de peaux de rats avant de les lacher sur les pentes pour une chasse à l'ours dans la steppe.
La vie sauvage, rude et saine, les nuits sur les peaux de bêtes devant un bon feu... Ca me va!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> penser à monter du bois (oui, oui, sur ton dos) pour mettre dans le poêle, monter de la bouffe (oui, oui, sur ton dos) et des bières (oui, oui, sur ton dos),



:mouais: Tu parles du dos de Mackie là j'espère :mouais:  N'imagine surtout pas sur le mien  Quant à celui de l'Amok il sera déjà occupé  Je lui laisse le soin de dire par quoi


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, Webo qui adore faire l'âne se chargera de tout ca: il suffit de trouver un petit chariot pour l'atteler.



Méfie-toi du petit Suisse qui dort...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien mi-novembre
> 
> PS: on est deux, faisons front, mi-novembre vaincra!



Date parfaite j'aurai fini mon boulot


----------



## golf (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi du petit Suisse qui dort...


T'es ouf toi !
C'est pas "petit Suisse" mais ?p'tit suisse? ©


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

Hibernatis a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi du petit Suisse qui dort...



Pourquoi?! Y'a des risques?!


----------



## Balooners (3 Juin 2004)

Mr Amok viendrait il cheminer ce post afin de venir avec nous ???  

Allé on lui garde une place dans la cheminé   :love:

Hop moi plus là...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Mr Amok viendrait il cheminer ce post afin de venir avec nous ???
> 
> Allé on lui garde une place dans la cheminé



Sache, jeune impudent, que ce n'est pas l'Amok qui vient avec vous mais vous qui l'accompagnez et que ma majesté se fout des GR 50, 54 et autres chemins poussiéreux et caillouteux sur lesquels tu vas te niquer les rotules et combattre les animaux sauvages et féroces de nos belles et riantes montagnes, aux torrents clairs et purs, vifs et piquants comme une brune un soir de lune, car il compte bien se faire déposer au refuge en hélicoptère!

Pour la cheminée, j'en fais mon affaire. Je cherchais une forte tête pour le rôle du hérisson attrape suie, tu viens de postuler avec brio: le poste te revient. Pense à prendre ton bonnet de bain. Si tu as encore quelques forces suite a ta reptation verticale tu pourras, histoire d'agrémenter la soirée, nous faire un remake du "joueur de jazz", accompagné des célèbres "joyeux hélvètes" (Web'O Connor au Youkoulélé, Sylko Isséo from Santiago a la scie musicale et Imax la menace a la guimbarde). Sylko ayant déjà proposé un numéro de claquettes à skis, la soirée s'annonce grandiose. Si vous êtes sages et que vous avez les moyens, il est meme possible que Bengilli (On ôte son chapeau) vienne raconter quelques blagues Carambar.

Face a l'organisation qui semble être le fort des habitants des rives lémaniques (ta mère), le comité d'organisation a décidé que l'esprit, l'art, la culture, le bon goût et l'élévation de l'âme seraient au programme. Ils ont des tipis, nous avons Mackie, des RIB, nous avons la Grib, ils ont des coucous, tout le monde s'en fout.


----------



## Balooners (3 Juin 2004)

Quoi ??? on m'aurai menti ???  







  

ohhhh une porte, je crois que je vais la prendre


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier c'est le 31 juillet-1er août... Et le 1er août... ben, c'est la fête des Suisses.  Swiss is born



Bah chais bien... Fallait comprendre le dernier WE entièrement sur aout... 

Pas question de rater la fête nationale :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah chais bien... Fallait comprendre le dernier WE entièrement sur aout...
> 
> Pas question de rater la fête nationale :rateau:



La fête nationale en territoire ennemi c'est bien aussi...   Amenez vos drapeaux (suisses), flambeaux...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La fête nationale en territoire ennemi c'est bien aussi...   Amenez vos drapeaux (suisses), flambeaux...



Oui, oui! Bonne idée! Ca fera de beaux trophés!


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

Bon, alors, QUAND ??


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, QUAND ??



C'est reparti!  :affraid:

Bon, bref résumé du 03/06/2004 à 17:00 et des brouettes.

- Webo a compris où cela se déroulait, ce qui n'est pas rien de la part d'un organisateur qui propose une "Mini AES à Lausanne" (SIC) et sans aucune hésitation, quelques posts plus bas pose la question de savoir dans quelle ville elle va se dérouler (Re-Sic). Déjà, c'est un grand pas. Il faut maintenant lui expliquer calmement que la fin du mois de Juillet ne tombe pas le 10, mais le 31. Une fois ce détail résolu, cela devrait rouler pour lui et il sera bien moins énervé.

- iMax ne veut rater sous aucun pretexte le 14 Juillet Suisse qui bizarement tombe le 31 (donc mi-août en temps Webo). Probablement une coutume locale avec laquelle il va faloir composer, mais cela ne va pas être facile d'organiser un bal des pompiers non seulement à 1800 mètres d'altitude, mais de plus le 31, en leur expliquant que c'est comme le 14, mais Suisse. Si après de tels propos nous n'avons pas une descente des stups au chalet, il faudra s'avouer vernis.

- Sylko aime l'automne et ses couleurs, derniers feux d'un été qui meurt. Pour lui, l'altitude ne s'imagine qu'au centre d'une explosion végétale, débauche de verts, d'ocre et d'or dans laquelle ses souvenirs s'abattent parmi le feuillage jaune de son coeur mirant son tronc plié d'aulne . C'est possible, mais pas entre le premier et le 31 juillet, sauf en prévoyant un équipement et du matériel de peinture lourd. Ceci étant, si quelqu'un a un aérographe et se sent le courage de s'y coller, pourquoi pas. 500 mètres de décor autour du chalet devraient suffire à créer l'illusion. Celui qui s'occupe de ca est exempté de corvée de vaisselle. Par contre, bonne nouvelle: Sylko semble se tamponner du 14 juillet Suisse, du bal, des flonflons, du musette et de l'acordéon.

- Golf n'accepte de se déplacer qu'en Pullman, avec animateur à bord pour commenter les paysages traversés et mettre l'ambiance sur l'autoroute (Chauffeur, superchampion, appuiiieuuuu appuiiiiieu sul'champignon). Ledit car doit en outre posseder des toilettes si Mackie est du voyage.

- Baloo bosse cet été comme dame pipi au musée de la toile emeri, ce qui n'est vraiment pas de bol. Pour une fois qu'il travaille ca tombe en plein dedans. Cartman, par solidarité se ralie a sa cause, histoire d'avoir au moins un copain sur place pour ne pas s'ennuyer.

- Tibo et Super aiment novembre et ses frimas, la lutte acharnée de la nature pour rester en vie. Ils apprécient de sentir la terre gelée craquer sous leurs pas et de voir la lumière traverser le prisme de la glace qui enrobe les branches nues des arbres tel un cristal. L'approche de Noêl les met de bonne humeur et si de plus il neige c'est bizance, a cause des batailles de boules.

Le seul qui est concilliant dans l'histoire, je vous fait remarquer, c'est moi. Tant que j'ai un Suisse à dispo pour jouer avec et faire des experiences, je me fous de la saison.

En gros, voilà les composants du problème....


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

Oui.


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2004)

En septembre...  

Ou alors en janvier dans la plus deuxième plus belle station de ski du monde. 

http://www.lagrave-lameije.com/index_hiver.asp


La plus belle... c'est chez moi.


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En septembre...
> 
> Ou alors en janvier



Ah oui, tiens, Janvier: on n'y avait pas pensé!   

Bon, il faut être plus précis, que l'on traduise ca en espace-temps Webo. parce que du 1er au 15 janvier (23:59) c'est décembre, et du 16 (0:01) au 30 c'est février. Donc le lieu change en fonction de la date?

Bon, je commence a un peu mieux comprendre. Si c'est, par exemple, le 15 Novembre a minuit 12, où se retrouve t-on?


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, tiens, Janvier: on n'y avait pas pensé!
> 
> Bon, il faut être plus précis, que l'on traduise ca en espace-temps Webo. parce que du 1er au 15 janvier (23:59) c'est décembre, et du 16 (0:01) au 30 c'est février. Donc le lieu change en fonction de la date?
> 
> Bon, je commence a un peu mieux comprendre. Si c'est, par exemple, le 15 Novembre a minuit 12, où se retrouve t-on?



AH NON !!!!!

pour moi, ce ne serait possible qu'en octobre (donc novembre en temps Webo) , du 6 au 8 très précisément, le 7 étant une date à laquelle je tiens à recevoir de multiples cadeaux ( sauf une montre suisse) pour mes 46 balais !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le seul qui est concilliant dans l'histoire, je vous fait remarquer, c'est moi. Tant que j'ai un Suisse à dispo pour jouer avec et faire des experiences, je me fous de la saison.



Tu veux jouer au Webo dans la neige, sur le sable ou ailleurs?


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2004)

*Non mais ...    ut:   Vous avez vu et lu  le titre ???* 

  Il s'agit suivant les dires de Loudjena d'une AES estivale    

Je crois qu'il s'agit de remettre le calendrier à la bonne date ....

 *Ceci dit , même si elle vous a laissé le choix dans la date...    * va peut être falloir que l'on consulte Loudjena , non ??? 

:rose:  

Paske moi l'Hiver ...  heu , ben y fait trop froid ...


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> AH NON !!!!!
> 
> pour moi, ce ne serait possible qu'en octobre (donc novembre en temps Webo) , du 6 au 8 très précisément, le 7 étant une date à laquelle je tiens à recevoir de multiples cadeaux ( sauf une montre suisse) pour mes 46 balais !!!



Juste une précision pour nos amis lecteurs: Anntraxh, dans sa précipitation s'est un peu emmellée les pinceaux. Le 6, 7 et 8 octobre correspondent en temps Webo au mois de septembre.

je viens d'interroger les astres et il semblerait, hélas que le mois de septembre WO (octobre pour le reste du monde mais question date c'est pareil puisque c'est rigoureusement en meme temps) ne soit pas propice aux ballades en montagne. Jupiter, en effet, passe dans la rondelle de Saturne et c'est très mauvais. par contre, on peut se débrouiller pour changer ta date d'anniversaire (ce qui est quand meme bien plus pratique pour tout le monde) en bidouillant un peu les calendriers.

Donc, je pose le 8, je retire 12, je ne retiens rien et je divise par le nombre de cailloux du GR 54.

Eventuellement, ca te dit d'être née le 14 septembre (donc mi-aout WO)?


----------



## loudjena (3 Juin 2004)

[DauphinoisDansLeTexte] 'Ptain !    :affraid: ben on est pas rendu ! [/DauphinoisDansLeTexte]


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Non mais ...    ut:   Vous avez vu et lu  le titre ???*
> 
> Il s'agit suivant les dires de Loudjena d'une AES estivale



C'est malin, ca: on a déjà commandé la buche....


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Cette année mon anniversaire tombe, ça tombe bien entre le 1er janvier et le 31 décembre...  :rateau: Donc, on doit pouvoir s'arranger... :rateau:


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> [DauphinoisDansLeTexte] 'Ptain !    :affraid: ben on est pas rendu ! [/DauphinoisDansLeTexte]




      Ça va être *gratiné, ma foi ...*


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Non mais ...    ut:   Vous avez vu et lu  le titre ???*
> 
> Il s'agit suivant les dires de Loudjena d'une AES estivale
> 
> ...



En voila une qui a compris... Faut que ça se fasse en été, donc juillet ou aout...


----------



## macelene (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, ca: on a déjà commandé la buche....



 :rose: Tu veux dire la stère de bûches pour la cheminée ???


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Cette année mon anniversaire tombe, ça tombe bien entre le 1er janvier et le 31 décembre...  :rateau: Donc, on doit pouvoir s'arranger... :rateau:



Mais de quel calendrier? Le tien ou le notre?!


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Tu veux dire la stère de bûches pour la cheminée ???



Non! Je veux dire le gateau, avec les nains qui scient la buche en plastique dessus et les p'tites feuilles vertes en sucre que l'on peut manger!


----------



## anntraxh (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eventuellement, ca te dit d'être née le 14 septembre (donc mi-aout WO)?



le 14 septembre peut paraître une date acceptable, au premier abord, si ce n'est ( si j'ai bien pigé ... ) qu'en temps WO se serait vers le 15 août, période où la cité liégeoise , et Outremeuse en particulier festoie de façon plus que dantesque ! ( dire que mackie n'a jamais vécu ça ...  )


ma présence est donc compromise ... 

 :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quel calendrier? Le tien ou le notre?!



Je ne sais moi-même... :rateau:


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)




----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> le 14 septembre peut paraître une date acceptable, au premier abord, si ce n'est ( si j'ai bien pigé ... ) qu'en temps WO se serait vers le 15 août, période où la cité liégeoise , et Outremeuse en particulier festoie de façon plus que dantesque ! ( dire que mackie n'a jamais vécu ça ...



Donc, l'AE 1800 est à Liège?! Je ne pige plus rien moi!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, l'AE 1800 est à Liège?! Je ne pige plus rien moi!



Il faut te procurer une carte routière du royaume de la WebOlivie... :rateau: ... seulement en vente en Suisse...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il faut te procurer une carte routière du royaume de la WebOlivie... :rateau: ... seulement en vente en Suisse...  :rateau:



Toi tu fais le malin, mais t'as interêt a te pointer, le jour ou tu vas etre en face de moi, avec ta carte: sinon tu vas passer pour un branleur!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu fais le malin, mais t'as interêt a te pointer, le jour ou tu vas etre en face de moi, avec ta carte: sinon tu vas passer pour un branleur!



On se verra à l'Apple Expo...   :rateau:


----------



## iMax (3 Juin 2004)

Même avant, à l'AES altitude, en Juillet


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On se verra à l'Apple Expo...   :rateau:



Surement pas, non. Et tel que c'est parti a ces dates il y aura quelques milliers de kilomètres entre nous!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surement pas, non. Et tel que c'est parti a ces dates il y aura quelques milliers de kilomètres entre nous!



Je savais l'Amok peureux mais pas à ce point.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sache, jeune impudent, que ce n'est pas l'Amok qui vient avec vous mais vous qui l'accompagnez et que ma majesté se fout des GR 50, 54 et autres chemins poussiéreux et caillouteux sur lesquels tu vas te niquer les rotules et combattre les animaux sauvages et féroces de nos belles et riantes montagnes, aux torrents clairs et purs, vifs et piquants comme une brune un soir de lune, car il compte bien se faire déposer au refuge en hélicoptère!
> 
> Pour la cheminée, j'en fais mon affaire. Je cherchais une forte tête pour le rôle du hérisson attrape suie, tu viens de postuler avec brio: le poste te revient. Pense à prendre ton bonnet de bain. Si tu as encore quelques forces suite a ta reptation verticale tu pourras, histoire d'agrémenter la soirée, nous faire un remake du "joueur de jazz", accompagné des célèbres "joyeux hélvètes" (Web'O Connor au Youkoulélé, Sylko Isséo from Santiago a la scie musicale et Imax la menace a la guimbarde). Sylko ayant déjà proposé un numéro de claquettes à skis, la soirée s'annonce grandiose. Si vous êtes sages et que vous avez les moyens, il est meme possible que Bengilli (On ôte son chapeau) vienne raconter quelques blagues Carambar.
> 
> Face a l'organisation qui semble être le fort des habitants des rives lémaniques (ta mère), le comité d'organisation a décidé que l'esprit, l'art, la culture, le bon goût et l'élévation de l'âme seraient au programme. Ils ont des tipis, nous avons Mackie, des RIB, nous avons la Grib, ils ont des coucous, tout le monde s'en fout.



     arrête, mes abdos.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2004)

Bon pour vous simplifez la vie je vais pas pouvoit venir, disons entre maintenant et mi-décembre, donc je laisse tomber, a moins que


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour vous simplifez la vie je vais pas pouvoit venir, disons entre maintenant et mi-décembre, donc je laisse tomber, a moins que



Pour vous simplifier la vie, je suis quasi sûr de venir, je peux m'arranger pour n'importe quelle date en principe.


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous simplifier la vie, je suis quasi sûr de venir, je peux m'arranger pour n'importe quelle date en principe.



Bon, donc début Septembre alors?!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, donc début Septembre alors?!



Oui, mi-août


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mi-août



Avec toutes les piqûres que tu lui as faites il doit avoir au moins un mois de retard, donc début août plutôt non


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous simplifier la vie, je suis quasi sûr de venir, je peux m'arranger pour n'importe quelle date en principe.



Et si tu bossais un peu, feignasse?!


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surement pas, non. Et tel que c'est parti a ces dates il y aura quelques milliers de kilomètres entre nous!



toi aussi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ?



Alors on ne se verra pas


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2004)

héhé !


----------



## iMax (6 Juin 2004)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais faudrait songer à fixer une date...  

Allez, du 24 au 26 juillet, Ok? Ça nous fera une belle AES estivale


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

On vous écoute... 

*AES Altitude 1800. Du 24 au 26 juillet (à confirmer), pas loin des étoiles (ça c'est sûr) .* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 








- Loudjena
- WebOliver
- iMax
- ...


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




-


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du 24 au 26 juillet (à confirmer), pas loin des étoiles (ça c'est sûr) .* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 








- Loudjena
- WebOliver
- iMax
- ...


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
- 

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 




- supermoquette


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

Tiens SuperMoquette peut pas venir...   Le boulot?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens SuperMoquette peut pas venir...   Le boulot?


Je rend mon manuscript de thèse le 15 septembre  donc je ne prévois qu'un ou deux jours de congé jusque-là


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je rend mon manuscript de thèse le 15 septembre  donc je ne prévois qu'un ou deux jours de congé jusque-là



Rien de tel que la montagne pour s'aérer et étudier un peu.


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

*Viendez, viendez vous inscrire...   *​


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

*Viendez, viendez vous inscrire...   *​
Désolée, à ces dates sans Môa....


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)




----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



Eh oui ...  , et je me demande qui a eu l'idée saugrenue de choisir la date avant loudjena, qui est l'instigatrice de cette AES Alti ????


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui ...  , et je me demande qui a eu l'idée saugrenue de choisir la date avant loudjena, qui est l'instigatrice de cette AES Alti ????



Effectivement... on a «fixé» une date provisoirement, un peu rapidement peut-être... mais il serait bon qu'on ait l'avis de Loudjena.


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

Bah oui, fallait bien que quelqu'un se lance, au rythme ou on était parti...


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, fallait bien que quelqu'un se lance, au rythme ou on était parti...



Mais c'est pas grave, c'est la vie.... et puis y'en aura d'autres ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, fallait bien que quelqu'un se lance, au rythme ou on était parti...



Ma pauv'Lucette


----------



## sylko (7 Juin 2004)

Impossible pour moi en juillet et août.


----------



## iMax (7 Juin 2004)

Suite à la suggestion de WebO, j'ouvre un nouveau thread...

J'ai trouvé un truc vachement sympa qu'on pourrait faire dans le cadre d'une AES medium sur un jour...

C'est par ici ​
Je l'ai déjà fait deux fois et c'est vraiment très sympa. De 7 à 77 ans, plusieurs parcours variant selon le niveau de difficulté (ça peut etre très simple comme très hard  :rateau: )

C'est à 1h de route de Lausanne, direction Pontarlier, peu après la frontière.

Après ça, je connais un super resto où on mange très bien 

Ça prendrait un après-midi à un jour suivant ce qu'on fait 

Ce serait quelque chose organisable à court terme donc... Le 11 juillet ?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2004)

Why not... et toujours partant.  Une Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage en France... Ouais, pas mal... 

Ça remplace donc l'AES Suisse prévue auparavant les 10 et 11 juillet? On fait quelque chose de plus petit... de plus Suisse...


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2004)

Bon alors, ces dates !


*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
-


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * ​


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

Je pourrais éventuellement étudier la possibilité d'envisager une hypothétique venue de ma part... 

A voir donc. Mais comme ça dépend de plusieurs facteurs, je ne pourrais le savoir qu'assez tardivement...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

Bon alors, ces dates !


*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
-


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * ​


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

Viendez, viendez....


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
​


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver


 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) ​


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2004)

Je crois franchement que nous sommes tombés sur un nid. Il y a des moments durant lesquels tout devient flou, le monde autour semble figé, et la voûte céleste tourner autour d'un axe dont nous sommes le centre.

(Fond sonore: musique de générique de X Files)

ils sont parmi nous. Vous ne l'avez peut-être pas remarqué, mais depuis quelques temps ils opèrent une manoeuvre de déstabilisation mentale. Sournoisement ils pénètrent nos esprits et travaillent nos corps, alimentant nos aimables remords comme les mendiants nourrissent leur vermine.

Il y eu la tentative de bascule du temps. Le plus néfaste d'entre eux, celui qui se fait appeler Web'O et a de gros yeux jaunes a tenté de nous faire douter d'un calendrier qui est la base de notre civilisation en supprimant plus de 20 jours au mois de juillet (Sujet : AES 1800 mètres). La fourberie n'ayant pas eue l'effet escompté, un de ses sbires -iMax dit "foufoune"- a tenté de nous faire croire que le 14 et le 31 juillet ne faisaient qu'un (sujet: idem).
L'attaque prit un caractère tragique lorsque Sylko (celui qui a des cheveux étranges) tenta d'envoyer à la mort certains membres en leur faisant croire que janvier était propice à une AES "estivale". On imagine sans peine la durée de vie des pauvres innocents traquenardisés, en maillots de bain dans la neige, face à ces redoutables pervers.

Puis il y eu le sujet sur l'AES à Lausanne, que le Web'O de sinistre mémoire tenta d'organiser pour égarer dans des lieux hostiles les pauvres ères qui auraient pû être intéressés par un week-end sympathique, réunion d'une jeunesse saine et joyeuse se retrouvant autour d'un feu de camp et communiant dans la franche camaraderie des chansons de Hugues Auffray ou de Maxime le Forestier. En effet, comment expliquer autrement le fait qu'il souhaitait organiser une "AES à Lausanne" partout... sauf à Lausanne? (Sujet: AES à Lausanne)

Nous pensions avoir détruit toute trace de cette invasion, bouté le danger, eh bien non. Voici la preuve irréfutable que le ver est dans le fruit: une "Suisse Apple expo Sauvage"... en France!

Les administrateurs et modérateurs de MacG, fidèles à leurs voeux luttent dans l'ombre, croyez-le. Mais la tache est ardue, et long est le combat.

Aussi, mes chers membres, je vous conjure de nous aider dans cette traque sublime, cette croisade du bien contre le mal. Dès que vous voyez un message signé Web'O, Imax ou Sylko, prévenez les autorités afin que l'intervention soit immédiate et toute trace de leur passage effacée.

D'avance nous vous en remercions. Aidez-nous à écarter les Suisses.


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'avance nous vous en remercions. Aidez-nous à écarter les Suisses.


Faut faire un don où ?

On a prévenu le GIGN, le GIPN ?!


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Nous pensions avoir détruit toute trace de cette invasion, bouté le danger, eh bien non. Voici la preuve irréfutable que le ver est dans le fruit: une "Suisse Apple expo Sauvage"... en France!



héhé, ça risque d'être sympa.


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Je pourrais éventuellement étudier la possibilité d'envisager une hypothétique venue de ma part...


C'est cela ouiiiii, étudiez, étudiez... et viendez !


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage en France... Ouais, pas mal...
> 
> Ça remplace donc l'AES Suisse prévue auparavant les 10 et 11 juillet? On fait quelque chose de plus petit... de plus Suisse...



Avoir en France des activités plus Suisse qu'en Suisse...  :mouais:   Tout cela à l'air bien inquiétant et laisse imaginer le pire. Les Suisse projeteraient en secret de devinir les maïtres du monde des AES (voir également les tentatives d'invasions des AES Belges).
 
L'AES Altitude 1800 (l'AES la plus haute !) serait une bonne occasion de mettre en place un systeme de permis de séjour afin de contrôler les aller et venues de ces individus, finalement peu recommandables.
Web'O semble etre le plus dangereux de tous, soyez méfiants, protégez-vous.  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

De 7 à 77 ans ? C'est bien certain ça ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Avoir en France des activités plus Suisse qu'en Suisse...  :mouais:   Tout cela à l'air bien inquiétant et laisse imaginer le pire. Les Suisse projeteraient en secret de devinir les maïtres du monde des AES (voir également les tentatives d'invasions des AES Belges).



Le mal est fait... Les AES sont désormais infiltrées par les p'tits Suisses. Quand y a plus, y en a encore...  Ne vous méprenez pas, les Belges sont aussi avec nous dans cette lutte. Swiss everywhere, vive la WebOlivie...  :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

"Swiss everywhere, Belgique forever" ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> "Swiss everywhere, Belgique forever" ? :mouais:



_Un pour tous, tous pour un_... 

_L'union fait la force_...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> "Swiss everywhere, Belgique forever" ? :mouais:


 Ouais mais tu sais, ces vieilles histoires depuis 1515


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Un pour tous, tous pour un_...
> _L'union fait la force_...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Yes... vite... dans ma signature...


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

Repérer dans nos tentatives de libérer le Jura, zut !
Faites attention bientôt on récupère les Alpes ;-)

Si je suis là, je viens volontiers (avoir la chance de découvrir les bonnes adresses de "foufoune*" en plus)

Désolé Max j'ai ri a la vue de ce surnom, il ne te va pas trop mal ;-) c'est les cheveux tu crois ?


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 


Juste une question, on marche le matin avant le lever du soleil, ou a son coucher ? 
Y va faire tellement chaud ! Euh à moins qu'il fasse mauvais ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Repérer dans nos tentatives de libérer le Jura, zut !


 Si un vaudois ou autre étranger touche au Jura je le tue de mes propre mains


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Max j'ai ri a la vue de ce surnom, il ne te va pas trop mal ;-) c'est les cheveux tu crois ?



Non, non, ça n'a rien à voir... 

Je t'expliquerai à l'AES


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

*SAES dans le jura Français D) (1h en bagnole depuis Lausanne, après Vallorbe), le 11 juillet 2004* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  

-iMax
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
-


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir *


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si un vaudois ou autre étranger touche au Jura je le tue de mes propre mains



Un Chaux de fonnier croisé Valaisan ... Expert en jiu-jitsu "Beingladeshit", alors meme avec 4 mains j'ai pas peur ;-)

Le premier qui saigne perds sa vallée ;-)


Avec plaisir max....


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Un Chaux de fonnier croisé Valaisan ... Expert en jiu-jitsu "Beingladeshit", alors meme avec 4 mains j'ai pas peur ;-)


 Pfu, jurassien croisé valaisan (donc dual-liver built-in, pas en BTO) et polytoxicomane: je tiens le pari  easy


----------



## iMax (9 Juin 2004)

Bon st-maclou, tu t'inscris ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon st-maclou, tu t'inscris ?


  Comme je l'ai dis à WebO, pas un jour de congé (sauf ce samedi matin) avant au mieux mi-novembre, mais j'observe votre tactique pour être ready le moment venu


----------



## playaman (9 Juin 2004)

Bon bein j'ai gagné une vallée par forfait, tu me donnes tes vaches aussi ?
Dommage que tu ne puisse pas venir on auraient fumer autre chose que du vieux tapis ;-)


----------



## loudjena (9 Juin 2004)

> Juste une question, on marche le matin avant le lever du soleil, ou a son coucher ?
> Y va faire tellement chaud ! Euh à moins qu'il fasse mauvais ;-)



Il va faire juste chaud comme il faut   Alors on fait ce qu'on veut comme on "v½ux"    

Je serais là bas ce week-end, donc n'hésitez pas à poser vos questions de tous ordres. J'essaie de ramener quelques images.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)


Juste une question, on marche le matin avant le lever du soleil, ou a son coucher ? 
Y va faire tellement chaud ! Euh à moins qu'il fasse mauvais ;-)


----------



## playaman (10 Juin 2004)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Repérer dans nos tentatives de libérer le Jura, zut !
> Faites attention bientôt on récupère les Alpes ;-)
> 
> Si je suis là, je viens volontiers (avoir la chance de découvrir les bonnes adresses de "foufoune*" en plus)
> ...



Bein en fait je suis pas là le weekend du 11 et le suivant, alors sans moi   

T'as de la chance super momo 0-0


----------



## ficelle (10 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...


----------



## loudjena (11 Juin 2004)

[COLOR=red a dit:
			
		

> * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir *  [/COLOR]
> - [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...



Cher Alem,

nous souffrirons de votre cruelle absence, c'est sûr !
Pourtant après un juillet suffocant dans l'air moite et brûlant de NY, un petit coup d'air frais et vivifiant de nos Alpes si rafraîchissantes, en été serait sans nul doute un grand bénéfice pour votre santé. 
Naturellement si vous aussi vivez en temps Web'O, je comprends vos difficultés de planning.
  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Cher Alem,
> Naturellement si vous aussi vivez en temps Web'O, je comprends vos difficultés de planning.
> :mouais:



   Ah !!!  je note que le temps Web'O fait des adeptes ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah !!!  je note que le temps Web'O fait des adeptes ...



Mais lequel de calendrier WebO?... :mouais: Chaque exemplaire est différent. Les mois et jours sont inversés d'une version à l'autre... Un bordel j'vous dis. :mouais: J'espère juste qu'on se trouvera en même temps à la prochaine AES... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Cher Alem,
> 
> nous souffrirons de votre cruelle absence, c'est sûr !
> Pourtant après un juillet suffocant dans l'air moite et brûlant de NY, un petit coup d'air frais et vivifiant de nos Alpes si rafraîchissantes, en été serait sans nul doute un grand bénéfice pour votre santé.
> ...




hihihi... j'avais juste répondu en considérant d'éventuelles ressources financières en berne après ce mois de juillet. 

Je suis bien d'accord avec vous mais si ficelle vient avec sa boulette, je suis sûr de jouer encore (et avec plaisir n'en doute pas adèle !) au cheval et d'avoir à tagader tagader avec boulette-girl sur mes épaules...

et à 1800m d'altitude pour un asthmatique pour moi, n'est-ce pas dangereux ?  (considérant que j'aurais déja du survivre avec beaucoup d'amour et énormément d'eau fraiche à 15 jours sur les trottoirs chauves de Manhattan...


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

Web'o : quand je dis Berne, je ne parle pas de ce petit bourg suisse...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Web'o : quand je dis Berne, je ne parle pas de ce petit bourg suisse...



Sache petit bonhomme que ce petit bourg, capitale de la grande Helvétie, t'accueille volontiers pour une Berner Schweizerischer AES...  Mais, attention aux zours quand même... 

Un coup de boule à facettes pour Alèm.   :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

ah mince...

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver."


----------



## Caster (13 Juin 2004)

A part ceux qui vont à l'AUG, car j'y vais également


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2004)

Je vais y aller de mes petites questions intéressées :
 c'est apparemment possible de planter sa tente (allé, desuite Alem fait des jeux de mots graveleux...   ) à côté du refuge non ? à quel tarif ? ça craint pas trop au niveau vol pour les affaires laissées là ds la journée ?

 et les repas pris sans nuité c'est dans les combien ? (y'a une carte ?) 
(bref, la formule "chomeur non indemnisé" la plus serrée possible quoi...pas difficile sur le confort par contre...)
Si j'ai bien compté, il y a trois nuits c'est ça ? au même endroit je suppose ? (le mec pas chiant avec ses questions  )
Et pour y accéder en train c'est comment ? je veux dire, la gare la plus proche d'où on peut faire du stop et se jeter dans les roues du premier autocollant pommé qui passe...
D'ailleurs, ce serait cool d'établir les possibilités de convoiturage non ?


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Pas bête, faut y penser..

En ce qui me concerne, si je viens, c'est depuis la région de Nîme, où je serai en vacance avec ma famille... Donc, je ne pourrai pas faire de co-voiturage avec d'autres Suisses. Par contre, je pourrait éventuellement prendre une ou deux personnes pour faire les derniers km


----------



## loudjena (13 Juin 2004)

Oki, oki, je vais essayer de répondre à toutes vos questions   

Ce matin au refuge des Mouterres, plateau d'Emparis, altitude 2250 m. à 9h, sous abris : 6°C ! À 13h : neige ! ! ! Mais bon en août les températures devraient être plus élevées. Hier soir un ciel étoilé de rêve 

Le refuge des Mouterres est à 2250 mètres d'altitude, couchage en dortoir collectif 27 places à l'étage.
2 formules possibles comprenants :nuité, petit déj, repas du soir, douche.
Sous tente 23 euros, par jour.
Au refuge 30,50 euros.

Ajouter le coût d'un pic-nic : 8,50 euros (ou prévoir d'amener).

Voilà pour lles grandes lignes.   Plus de détails bientôt en ligne.


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> couchage en dortoir collectif 27 places à l'étage



Attention, Sylko ronfle fort


----------



## loudjena (13 Juin 2004)

C'est pour ça que la tente est une bonne alternative


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

On met Sylko dans la tente


----------



## loudjena (13 Juin 2004)

J'espère qu'il pourra venir.


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Moi aussi...  

Tout comme Mitch 

Faut faire un peu de pub, on est pas beaucoup...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...
> 
> Tout comme Mitch
> 
> Faut faire un peu de pub, on est pas beaucoup...



Voilà... c'est fait.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

Tu peux aussi *rercher* du coté de Metz sans doute


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...
> 
> Tout comme Mitch
> 
> Faut faire un peu de pub, on est pas beaucoup...


Comme ça, il y aura moins de ronfleurs.


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2004)

Allez, faut venir...


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Allez, faut venir...


 
... en septembre, pas de problème!


----------



## loudjena (16 Juin 2004)

Voici le lien sur le site de Denis, le gardien du refuge des Mouterres 

_Le site s'affiche mal avec Safari, ne lui en voulez pas, il l'a fait tout seul !    Il réussi bien mieux le pain, la soupe aux herbes sauvages et connait l'Oisans comme sa poche ! _


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Voici le lien sur le site de Denis, le gardien du refuge des Mouterres
> 
> _Le site s'affiche mal avec Safari, ne lui en voulez pas, il l'a fait tout seul !    Il réussi bien mieux le pain, la soupe aux herbes sauvages et connait l'Oisans comme sa poche ! _



J'espère qu'il réussi mieux tout ça et qu'on pourra visiter plus facilement son refuge... que son site...    «Quatre jours je resté enfermé dans le dortoir, impossible de sortir!»


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'il réussi mieux tout ça et qu'on pourra visiter plus facilement son refuge... que son site...    «Quatre jours je resté enfermé dans le dortoir, impossible de sortir!»


 9h23 et tu es déjà au café-bûcheron, rhâ webo


----------



## Lila (16 Juin 2004)

...ça me plairait de venir faire un petit tour ...à moto.....tant qu'il ne faut pas mettre des chaînes ça devrait passer .....et puis un peu d'air pur de montagne tout en haut ça fera pas de mal à mon teint.  
...faut se decider quand ?


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

Rhhooarhh les boules !! je peux pas venir   ...  je m'étais renseigné et tout, hyper content je commençais à préparer un peu , sauf que ... j'avais mal capté les dates (ou plutôt les dates et moi c'est pas ça...  ) bref dégouté... d'autant que je lis qu'on aurait pu être au moins deux à venir en moto... quitte à faire une bonne ballade 2 rouesque avant d'arriver..; argghhh, 2 fois arrgghhh!!


----------



## Lila (16 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Rhhooarhh les boules !! .. d'autant que je lis qu'on aurait pu être au moins deux à venir en moto... quitte à faire une bonne ballade 2 rouesque avant d'arriver..; argghhh, 2 fois arrgghhh!!



ahhh vi...! là t'as merdu !


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Rhhooarhh les boules !! je peux pas venir   ...  je m'étais renseigné et tout, hyper content je commençais à préparer un peu , sauf que ... j'avais mal capté les dates (ou plutôt les dates et moi c'est pas ça...  ) bref dégouté... d'autant que je lis qu'on aurait pu être au moins deux à venir en moto... quitte à faire une bonne ballade 2 rouesque avant d'arriver..; argghhh, 2 fois arrgghhh!!



Ah nananan, tu aurais été mal si j'étais venu avec toi


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

Mal où ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mal où ? :mouais:


Pout toute question technique, voir plus bas


----------



## iMax (16 Juin 2004)

Histoire de remonter un peu ce truc... 


*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout[/COLOR] *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nicolaga


----------



## nicogala (16 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout[/COLOR] *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )


----------



## golf (18 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout[/COLOR] *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:


----------



## ficelle (18 Juin 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça me plairait de venir faire un petit tour ...à moto.....tant qu'il ne faut pas mettre des chaînes ça devrait passer .....et puis un peu d'air pur de montagne tout en haut ça fera pas de mal à mon teint.
> ...faut se decider quand ?



si je trouve une remorque pour la descendre en provence, je risque de monter aussi en 2 roues


----------



## loudjena (18 Juin 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ça me plairait de venir faire un petit tour ...à moto.....tant qu'il ne faut pas mettre des chaînes ça devrait passer .....et puis un peu d'air pur de montagne tout en haut ça fera pas de mal à mon teint.
> ...faut se decider quand ?


Quelques jours avant, genre une semaine, c'est pas mal, pour réserver.
Faites un side car avec Ficelle


----------



## chagregel (18 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:


----------



## ficelle (18 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Quelques jours avant, genre une semaine, c'est pas mal, pour réserver.
> Faites un side car avec Ficelle



une semaine, ça doit être un peu short pour réserver en plein été.
j'essaye de donner ma reponse au moins 3 semaines avant.
mais j'imagine que tu as deja posé une option !

le side-car, c'est seulement si je croise des stoppeuses...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir

-  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles 
(j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman
-lemmy

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir

-  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles 
(j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:


----------



## loudjena (21 Juin 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> -  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles
> (j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)



Salut Fredoupsy,

on arrive en voiture jusqu'au refuge et une fois sur place le plateau est doucement valonné, donc pas de performance physique nécessaire (même si tu n'as pas finie première à l'Ironman tu peux venir )


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> une semaine, ça doit être un peu short pour réserver en plein été.
> j'essaye de donner ma reponse au moins 3 semaines avant.
> mais j'imagine que tu as deja posé une option !
> 
> le side-car, c'est seulement si je croise des stoppeuses...



Ficelle quand il descend dans le Midi voire le Lubéron, c'est la croisière jaune...      :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

hello  Tutti .....    je vois que la liste n'avance pas beaucoup !!!!!    

Alors..... si ya pas de nouveaux, je crois que je vais aller voir ailleurs .....


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

Sympa pour ceux qui y vont...   

Donne tout de suite la liste des personnes que tu veux voir aussi !! :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour ceux qui y vont...   (...)



C'est clair, c'est sympa...


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Ficelle quand il descend dans le Midi voire le Lubéron, c'est la croisière jaune...      :love:



tu dois confondre, la twingo jaune, c'est pas moi !


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

pourquoi t'as une citroen qui roule maintenant ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu dois confondre, la twingo jaune, c'est pas moi !


Anisé le jaune, anisé.  :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Anisé le jaune, anisé.  :rateau:



bien....

et là, tu lis quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

Mauresque, pourquoi ?


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

mince, moi je lis "La Poste"

j'y ai trop bossé, ils ont changé d'enseigne ?


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

bravo, vous avez tous les deux gagné... mais vous n'aimez pas les coups de boule


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

par contre, moi !

une vraie tete à claque ....   :love:  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> par contre, moi !
> 
> une vraie tete à claque ....   :love:  :rateau:



paf !  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

J'suis puni, vBulletin y veut pas.


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sympa pour ceux qui y vont...
> 
> Donne tout de suite la liste des personnes que tu veux voir aussi !! :mouais:




Allez, je me lance......       Une liiiisssssttteeee  



*Tous les hommes  grands, beaux, bruns avec des tablettes de chocolat de l'enfer qui tuent..... et puis avec un brin de Talent , pour .....  et puis bon pour le reste me contacter par MP     *


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance......       Une liiiisssssttteeee
> 
> 
> 
> *Tous les hommes  grands, beaux, bruns avec des tablettes de chocolat de l'enfer qui tuent..... et puis avec un brin de Talent , pour .....  et puis bon pour le reste me contacter par MP     *



je ne fais pas parti des critères, je peux venir quand même ?       :love:


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> B]Tous les hommes  grands, beaux, bruns avec des tablettes de chocolat de l'enfer qui tuent..... et puis avec un brin de Talent , pour .....  et puis bon pour le reste me contacter par MP     [/B]



c'est tout à fait moi, mais j'hésiite encore  :rose:


----------



## loudjena (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance......       Une liiiisssssttteeee
> 
> 
> 
> *Tous les hommes  grands, beaux, bruns avec des tablettes de chocolat de l'enfer qui tuent..... et puis avec un brin de Talent , pour .....  et puis bon pour le reste me contacter par MP     *



Oui, il faut au moins ça, les nuits sont fraiches à 2250 m. d'altitude  :love: 
Sachez toutes fois messieurs que cela ne vous dispense pas de venir avec votre belle intelligence, votre esprit affuté et espiègle.


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il faut au moins ça, les nuits sont fraiches à 2250 m. d'altitude  :love:
> Sachez toutes fois messieurs que cela ne vous dispense pas de venir avec votre belle intelligence, votre esprit affuté et espiègle.



p'tain, j'ai aucune chance, finalement, j'irais en Bretagne en août, elles sont moins exigeantes !   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> p'tain, j'ai aucune chance, finalement, j'irais en Bretagne en août, elles sont moins exigeantes !   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Je viens avec toi... mais on passe par la Belgique...


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> p'tain, j'ai aucune chance, finalement, j'irais en Bretagne en août, elles sont moins exigeantes !   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



surtout que "elles" n'y seront pas !


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je viens avec toi... mais on passe par la Belgique...



euh... la Z3, ça fait frime, non ?    :love:


----------



## loudjena (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> p'tain, j'ai aucune chance, finalement, j'irais en Bretagne en août, elles sont moins exigeantes !   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Elles ne savent pas leur chance les bretonnes !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... la Z3, ça fait frime, non ?    :love:



Heu... quoi? Tu parles de quoi?...


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> surtout que "elles" n'y seront pas !



ah "elles" peut-être mais "elle" sisi ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Elles ne savent pas leur chance les bretonnes !



oh que si !!! ya une de ces listes... (pourquoi qu'elles se marient toutes en aout en bretagne ?  )   

je vais arrêter de tuer le sujet et juste dire : promis Mr Fire, je viens faire un bisou à M'ame Ice ! :love:  :love:


----------



## loudjena (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... la Z3, ça fait frime, non ?    :love:



Choix N°1 : Z3 + remorque
Choix N°2 : un break version king size
 :king: 
C'est tellement simple la vie !


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Choix N°1 : Z3 + remorque
> Choix N°2 : un break version king size
> :king:
> C'est tellement simple la vie !



ficelle fait un mixte : paquebot citroen *+* remorque *+* trail sur la remorque !!!


----------



## ficelle (21 Juin 2004)

c'est vrai que coté break king size, je me defend pas mal


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ficelle fait un mixte : paquebot citroen *+* remorque *+* trail sur la remorque !!!



On va faire comme ça... d'acc? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On va faire comme ça... d'acc? :rateau:


----------



## Gargamel (21 Juin 2004)

dites, on peut chasser des schtroumpfs pendant votre Aes ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> dites, on peut chasser des schtroumpfs pendant votre Aes ?



Des Suisses? :rateau:


----------



## Gargamel (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Des Suisses? :rateau:


 pourquoi ya des schtroumpfs pas suisses ? :hein: :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ya des schtroumpfs pas suisses ? :hein: :affraid:  :rateau:



Ce sont des faux. Ils n'ont pas la queue bleue... :rateau:


----------



## Gargamel (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des faux. Ils n'ont pas la queue bleue... :rateau:


 elle est si longue que ça pour que vous marchiez dessus tout le temps ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Gargamel a dit:
			
		

> elle est si longue que ça pour que vous marchiez dessus tout le temps ? :affraid: :affraid:



C'est malheureux je sais. :rose:


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance......       Une liiiisssssttteeee
> *Tous les hommes  grands, beaux, bruns avec des tablettes de chocolat de l'enfer qui tuent..... et puis avec un brin de Talent , pour .....  et puis bon pour le reste me contacter par MP     *



Il n'y avait donc plus un seul « produit » frais ce matin sur le marché ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureux je sais. :rose:



Tu ne confondrais pas avec le castor canadien ?  :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne confondrais pas avec le castor canadien ?  :affraid:



On a pas parlé de canard...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On a pas parlé de canard...



Les canards n'ont pas de queue, mais ce n'est qu'un détail... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

tant qu'on ne parle ni des lapins ni des squirrels de Central Park, je vais faire comme si de rien n'était...


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y avait donc plus un seul « produit » frais ce matin sur le marché ?



ben tu étais où toi ce matin ????  Beau représentant de spécinem rare et frais ????    
 :rose:


----------



## alèm (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben tu étais où toi ce matin ????  Beau représentant de spécinem rare et frais ????
> :rose:



toujours aussi sympa pour les autres...


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben tu étais où toi ce matin ????  Beau représentant de spécinem rare et frais ????
> :rose:



On m'a retiré de l'étalage... Date de consommation périmée qu'ils ont dit...      :rateau:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je me lance...... Tous les hommes grands, beaux, bruns avec des tablettes de chocolat de l'enfer qui tuent..... et puis avec un brin de Talent, pour .....  et puis bon pour le reste me contacter par MP



Et en échange, on a quoi?!?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et en échange, on a quoi?!?



Viens, tu verras.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> hello  Tutti .....    je vois que la liste n'avance pas beaucoup !!!!!
> 
> Alors..... si ya pas de nouveaux, je crois que je vais aller voir ailleurs .....



au delà de cette limite, votre ticket n'est plus valable    :mouais:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Viens, tu verras.



C'est toi qui va voir: tu vas encore choper des orgelets en matant dans tous les trous de serrure!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui va voir: tu vas encore choper des orgelets en matant dans tous les trous de serrure!



Sous tente? Ça sera difficile...


----------



## nicogala (21 Juin 2004)

Tu t'es jamais coincé un cil dans une fermeture-éclair toi !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es jamais coincé un cil dans une fermeture-éclair toi !



Les mythiques lunettes jaunes... tu oublies les mythiques lunettes jaunes...


----------



## nicogala (21 Juin 2004)

Ouahh le Pro ! Il est équipé lui ! C'est un Vrai, c'est sûr !


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sous tente? Ça sera difficile...



*Toi* tu dors sous la tente! Si c'est pour découvrir que les fourmis ont formé une tête de pont entre les oursins au petit matin, no way!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Toi* tu dors sous la tente!



On verra ça ... Et toi, tu viens?... T'as pas apposé ta griffe dans la case adéquate.


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On verra ça ... Et toi, tu viens?... T'as pas apposé ta griffe dans la case adéquate.




Je ne mets jamais mes extrémités n'importe où, et d'ailleurs elles sont incasables!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) et d'ailleurs elles sont incasables!



Ça s'interprète de différentes manières...


----------



## loudjena (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'interprète de différentes manières...



Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini tous les deux ?!  :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini tous les deux ?!  :hein:



Tiens, voilà Loudjena en arbitre...   Je l'aime bien mon Amokounet... :love:  

Bon, elle est où la sortie... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'interprète de différentes manières...



Toutes sont valables


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voilà Loudjena en arbitre...   Je l'aime bien mon Amokounet...



Loudjena? Arbitre?! 

Moi aussi je t'aime bien mon p'tit Suisse. Tu veux des enfants?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Loudjena? Arbitre?!
> 
> Moi aussi je t'aime bien mon p'tit Suisse. Tu veux des enfants?



Bon on va se faire taper sur les doigts, si ça continue...  Je t'invite au Bar Amok...


----------



## Amok (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon on va se faire taper sur les doigts, si ça continue...  Je t'invite au Bar Amok...



J'aime bien quand tu dis ca avec ton petit ensemble de cuir. Ca t'ennuie si je t'appelle doubleyou? Tu veux être ma chose? 

C'est un problème si je mets une caméra sur un pied avec une télécommande?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

Juste pour Mackie, tu peux mettre un projecteur aussi ça fera des ombres chinoises sur la toile de tente, ça lui rappellera vaguement son voyage


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien quand tu dis ca avec ton petit ensemble de cuir.



Il faut dire qu'avec ses lunettes jaune il a tout le sex appeal d'un plongeur de commando tout droit sorti d'un numéro improbable de 007


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2004)

Et si nous revenions un peu au sujet qui nous occupe ici ? 


*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman
-lemmy

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir

-  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles 
(j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:


----------



## Madmac (22 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Obligé de réserver maintenant, ou possiblité de se décider de venir au dernier moment ?


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et si nous revenions un peu au sujet qui nous occupe ici ?


Voilà un bon Modérateur qui s'occupe bien de ses Sujets...  

Tu as bien raison, il falllait remettre de l'ordre ici...    

:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Voilà un bon Modérateur qui s'occupe bien de ses Sujets...
> 
> Tu as bien raison, il falllait remettre de l'ordre ici...
> 
> :love:



Un parfait homme d'intérieur


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2004)

Je veux bien qu'on s'écarte un peu du sujet par moment, mais trois pages, ça commence à faire. La prochaine fois, j'efface.
Je me doute bien que ça ne vous fait ni chaud ni froid, aussi si ce n'est pour moi, faites le au moins pour l'instigatrice du sujet.
Pour le reste comme on a pris l'habitude de dire : il y a le bar.

Merci.


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2004)

c'est dommage, il y avait un bon modo ici.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage, il y avait un bon modo ici.



Pas mieux.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2004)

Je remonte le sujet... D'autres intéressés par cette petite sortie? 


*SAES dans le jura Français D) (1h en bagnole depuis Lausanne, après Vallorbe), le 11 juillet 2004* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  

-iMax
-WebOliver
- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
-


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
-playaman


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage, il y avait un bon modo ici.



Mince, pourquoi ? il est où...  c'est trop triste   
Nato va nous manquer...
Pas  cette nouvelle


----------



## nato kino (26 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage, il y avait un bon modo ici.



Allons allons !! La grande zoa et son boïezeband à poils durs est là pour s'occuper de vous maintenant. :rose:


----------



## cecil (26 Juin 2004)

T'y vas toi Ellene ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2004)

Et toi? Un petit tour dans les montagnes ça te tente?


----------



## cecil (26 Juin 2004)

Bonjour Tibomon,

J'aime bien la montagne, certes, mais il faut que je pose des congés alors. 
Je ne sais pas trop donc.


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Allons allons !! La grande zoa et son boïezeband à poils durs est là pour s'occuper de vous maintenant. :rose:



c'était la gay pride aujourd'hui dis donc !     :love:


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

Pour revenir au sujet, je vous signale que j'ai un peu de place dans la WebOmobile...  Elle passera par Lausanne, Genève (Playaman?), etc.   

Passez me voir au guichet pour les réservations.


----------



## kisco (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je remonte le sujet... D'autres intéressés par cette petite sortie?



vraiment trop de trucs à faire, sales études 

*SAES dans le jura Français D) (1h en bagnole depuis Lausanne, après Vallorbe), le 11 juillet 2004* 
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  

-iMax
-WebOliver
- 

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
-


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
-playaman
-kisco


----------



## cecil (1 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

C'est quand déjà ce RDV ?
Tib tu vas à cette party ? :rose:

Merci. A+


----------



## sylko (1 Juillet 2004)

Désolé de me répéter, mais il y aurait eu plus de personnes disponibles en septembre. Bref... :hein:


----------



## loudjena (1 Juillet 2004)

Les problèmes de dates sont insolubles  :hein: 
Si j'avais dit septembre certains auraient...

Alors ce qu'on peux faire aussi, c'est une version neige, tout spécialement pour toi SylkoCarving, genre 1er coup de ski de l'hiver sur la Meige, on se pose à la Grave et voilà !   _ Enfin, on verra..._
Le site du spot


_Mais pourquoi Alt point fait un ? et non ... _


----------



## lalou (1 Juillet 2004)

Avec ça en diaporama, en plus... 






Mais en plus blanc, bien sûr!!

Les vallons de la Meige sont de plus beaucoup plus agréables à skier que la la vallée blanche, car il y a plus de pente.


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon, bah au vu du peu d'enthousiasme ambiant, on annule...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah au vu du peu d'enthousiasme ambiant, on annule...



La solution de rechange tient toujours iMax?


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2004)

'sur


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La solution de rechange tient toujours iMax?



gné??


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Habitant Besaonçon, je serais bon à bannir de Macgé si je ne venais pas... Heureusement pour ma timidité que ça tombe à l'eau !


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La solution de rechange tient toujours iMax?



VROUM :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> VROUM :rateau:



Je préfère l'originale...


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2004)

C'est presque la meme à un détail près :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (5 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour à tous 

Voilà, j'ai pour projet d'organiser ce que j'appellerai une AEF (Apple Expo de Frodon). Le fait de l'appeler ainsi et non AES vient du fait que son principe diffère légèrement des AES classiques et que comme c'est moi qui le propose AEF semble approprié 

Bien voilà en bref en quoi cela consiste:

L'AEF est en fait une bouffe entre Mac users/fans/addicts (rayez les mentions inutiles  ) dans un restaurant (pas trop cher) un soir ou un midi.

N'étant encore qu'un projet (même si ce n'est pas la première fois que j'organise ce genre d'évènement), aucune date n'est determinée et c'est pourquoi je solicite votre opinion.


Le lieu est par contre déjà determiné, cela aura lieu à Paris.

Les dates possibles sont: en Juillet, Aout, Septembre ou eventuellement Octobre avec une préférence pour Juillet ou Aout et également pour un midi ou un soir le Week End.

Pour les restaurants, les classiques que j'ai tendance à choisir pour ce genre d'évenement sont: Leon de Bruxelle, Flams, Hippopotamus. Cependant il est tout à fait possible (l'ayant moi même fait par le passé) d'aller dans un restaurant plus exotique (Japonais, Indien, Polonais...etc). A ce sujet toute proposition est la bienvenue.

Pour ce qui est du tarif, en fait le principe est très simple à ce niveau et on ne peut plus equitable. En effet, chacun paye son repas suivant ce qu'il a commandé, ni plus ni moins.

Voilà, j'attends vos réactions et suggestions avec impatience 

A+


----------



## chagregel (6 Juillet 2004)

Peut être commencer par un Lou?

D'ailleurs c'est quand le prochain?
Nato?
Alem?
Benjamin?
Maousse????

?????


----------



## Frodon (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

@Chagregel
J'ai dis que le principe différait d'une AES  Donc le but n'est pas de refaire une AES 
Je sais pas ce que sert le lou à manger (en dehors des sandwich), maisil ne me semble pas que cela soit un vrai restaurant.

Bref, l'AEF n'est pas une AES, donc à priori pas au Lou.

A+


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juillet 2004)

Appétissante idée, une bonne occase pour moi de venir à Paris sans visiter    mais mes obligations me laissent guère que octobre et encore    enfin on verra


----------



## cecil (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

    Le projet d'AEF est cool.


----------



## piro (6 Juillet 2004)

ca peux etre sympa
j suis partant


----------



## Frodon (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

  Pouvez vous en plus de dire que vous êtes partant ou que c'est cool, donner vos préférences concernant:

  - la date
  - le restaurant (parmis ceux proposé ou un autre si vous en connaissez un)

 Et evidement indiquer si vous pensez venir. Quand il y a aura pas mal de réponse, je déciderais d'une date précise et d'un restaurant que j'annoncerai ici.

  Merci 

  A+


----------



## piro (6 Juillet 2004)

je n ai pas de date precise en date mais mi-juillet me semble une bonne periode

sinon pour le resto le o'sullivan boulevard montmartre est pas mal mais c est plus un pub qu un resto


----------



## Frodon (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Bien, je peux déjà proposer une date donc est ce que le Samedi 24 Juillet 2004 au soir (vers 20H quoi), ca vous va?

Pour le restaurant, je rappel les classiques:

- Leon de Bruxelle
- Hippopotamus
- Flams

Toute autre proposition est la bienvenue. Je donnerais un choix definitif au début de la semaine prochaine en fonction des réponses que vous aurez donnez.

A+


----------



## kamkil (6 Juillet 2004)

Je suis partant! 

Quid du financement de mon aller retour New-York Paris?


----------



## Frodon (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

@Kamkil
Désolé, le principe étant que chacun paye ce qu'il a à payer, cela inclut aussi ton voyage  Donc prévois dans ton budget le prix du trajet et le prix du resto (entre 10 et 20 Euros environ si tu exagere pas).

A+


----------



## kamkil (6 Juillet 2004)

Ce qui fait entre 400 et 900 euros de budget le repas! 

Je crois que je peux attendre septembre 

Bonne AEF à tous!


----------



## chagregel (7 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi faire ca un samedi soir?

En juillet, bon nombre de week end sont déja pris par les Mariage / week end de potes et autres soirées.

En semaine, vu que l'on est tous parisiens, ca pose moins de probleme?

En tout cas, je ne peux aucuns samedi avant.. Euh.. mi-octobre   

Aller, moi ca me dit bien cette histoire, en semaine...


----------



## Frodon (7 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> En semaine, vu que l'on est tous parisiens, ca pose moins de probleme?
> 
> En tout cas, je ne peux aucuns samedi avant.. Euh.. mi-octobre
> 
> Aller, moi ca me dit bien cette histoire, en semaine...



J'ai proposé le Samedi justement en pensant que le Week End serait plus pratique pour tous le monde. Evidement je m'étais basé sur ma disponibilité personnelle.
Le fait est que je rentre souvent assez tard le soir (entre 19H et 20H).

Cependant si effectivement cela convient mieux en semaine, est ce que le Vendredi soir cela irait? (c'est ce qui me conviendrait le mieux). Sinon je peux aussi un autre jour, même si ma préférence en semaine va pour le Vendredi.

Donc, est ce que Vendredi 23 Juillet 2004 au soir cela irait?

A+

PS: Pensez à donner vos opinions/suggestion concernant le restaurant


----------



## piro (7 Juillet 2004)

Ok pour moi le 23
j ai un petit faible pour les flammekueche


----------



## Frodon (7 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

@Piro

Ok donc une légère tendance ressort:

Vendredi 23 Juillet 2004 au soir, au Flam's.

Si ca va pour tous le monde, j'indique aussi les quartiers possibles pour un Flam's:

- FLAM'S ETOILE 4 rue Tilsit, Paris 8e (http://www.flams.fr/resto/etoile.html)
- FLAM'S COLISEE 16 rue du Colisee 75008 Paris (http://www.flams.fr/resto/colisee.html)
- FLAM'S SAINT LAZARE 101, rue Saint Lazare, Paris 9e (http://www.flams.fr/resto/saintlazare.html)
- FLAM'S LOMBARDS 62 rue des Lombards, Paris 1er (http://www.flams.fr/resto/lombards.html)
- FLAM'S MONTPARNASSE 32, avenue du Maine 75015 PARIS (http://www.flams.fr/resto/mtp/mtp.html)
- FLAM'S VILLETTE 27 avenue Corentin Cariou, Paris 19e (http://www.flams.fr/resto/villette/villette.html)

Personnellement je connais le Flam's Colisee et le Flam's Montparnasse, les deux sont sympa. Les autres, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'essayer. Le Flam's Lombard, bien que je ne le connais pas, à pour lui l'avantage d'être au centre de Paris (quartier des halles) ce qui peut être pratique pour les transports.

A+


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2004)

dans le même style, j'avais ecris ça l'année dernière,
c'est plus convivial que de larguer des thunes dans une grosse chaine de resto !
bien sur, le concept reste à developper, mais je vous le largue en invitationware (pour oim  )




The No Macgeremiades Night ! ©  La suite ici.


----------



## ficelle (7 Juillet 2004)

désolé pour l'aparté, le coup est parti tout seul !  :rose:


----------



## Frodon (8 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

@ficelle
Vilain méchant Ficelle pollueur de thread! 

Je rappel que le sujet de Ficelle n'a rien à voir avec le sujet présent, l'AEF est donc toujours d'actualité et ce qui en ressort actuellement c'est:

Date: Vendredi 23 Juillet 2004 au soir (RDV à 20H-20H15), au Flam's.

Si ca va pour tous le monde, j'indique aussi les quartiers possibles pour un Flam's:

- FLAM'S ETOILE 4 rue Tilsit, Paris 8e (http://www.flams.fr/resto/etoile.html)
- FLAM'S COLISEE 16 rue du Colisee 75008 Paris (http://www.flams.fr/resto/colisee.html)
- FLAM'S SAINT LAZARE 101, rue Saint Lazare, Paris 9e (http://www.flams.fr/resto/saintlazare.html)
- FLAM'S LOMBARDS 62 rue des Lombards, Paris 1er (http://www.flams.fr/resto/lombards.html)
- FLAM'S MONTPARNASSE 32, avenue du Maine 75015 PARIS (http://www.flams.fr/resto/mtp/mtp.html)
- FLAM'S VILLETTE 27 avenue Corentin Cariou, Paris 19e (http://www.flams.fr/resto/villette/villette.html)

Personnellement je connais le Flam's Colisee et le Flam's Montparnasse, les deux sont sympa. Les autres, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'essayer. Le Flam's Lombard, bien que je ne le connais pas, à pour lui l'avantage d'être au centre de Paris (quartier des halles) ce qui peut être pratique pour les transports.

A+


----------



## ficelle (8 Juillet 2004)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> @ficelle
> Vilain méchant Ficelle pollueur de thread!



la brigade anti-polution de thread est intervenue, c'est tout propre  :rose:   



			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je rappel que le sujet de Ficelle n'a rien à voir avec le sujet présent, l'AEF est donc toujours d'actualité et ce qui en ressort actuellement c'est...



et je suis d'accord, d'ailleurs, je prefere la Ouiche lorraine !  :love:


----------



## piro (8 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la brigade anti-polution de thread est intervenue, c'est tout propre  :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> et je suis d'accord, d'ailleurs, je prefere la Ouiche lorraine !  :love:



la classe americaine inside


----------



## sebf_98 (9 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

 je suis partant pour le vendredi 23 Juilet 20h/20h15 au Flams Montparnasse par exemple !
 A+


----------



## Frodon (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Bien s'il n'y a pas d'objections futures, l'AEF 1ère du nom aura donc lieu:

Date: Vendredi 23 Juillet 2004
Heure du RDV: 20H-20H15
Lieu: Flam's de montparnasse

Je confirmerai définitivement cela Mardi 13 Juillet dans un sujet annonçant officiellement l'AEF N°1.

A+


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de me répéter, mais il y aurait eu plus de personnes disponibles en septembre. Bref... :hein:



Dans ce cas, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire : organiser une petite sauterie en septembre. Et tant pis pour ceux qui ne seront QUE quelques-uns en août. A mon avis, ils devraient s'en remettre assez rapidement.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) A mon avis, ils devraient s'en remettre assez rapidement.



C'est un peu vite oublier ceux qui ont pris leurs dispositions et congés pour pouvoir se libérer début août.  Bon, on remonte la liste. iMax et Fredoupsy, vous venez? Et Ficelle?


*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman
-lemmy

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
- iMax -> à voir

-  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles 
(j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:


----------



## iMax (12 Juillet 2004)

Moi, je viens 
Je ne sais pas encore exactement les détails, mais je viendrai certainement par mes propres moyens (clio ), après l'AES, je file vers Nice rejoindre la famille 

Donc...

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
-Loudjena
-Macelene
-WebOliver
-playaman
-lemmy
-iMax

_ De ce coté, ça joue, tout le monde viens toujours ?  _

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 
-  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles 
(j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:
- ficelle et adèle (programme d'été en cours d'élaboration :style: )


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:


----------



## playaman (12 Juillet 2004)

Perso, suis toujours partant.
Une place dans la WebOmobile, chouette alors, je réserve mon ticket*! 

Partant aussi pour une AES Grave party à ski cet hiver.

Tente ou dortoir, mal au dos ou promiscuité*? Je me tâte encore*?


----------



## Amok (12 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu vite oublier ceux qui ont pris leurs dispositions et congés pour pouvoir se libérer début août.



Tu m'as mal lu, je pense, Web'O


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'as mal lu, je pense, Web'O



Sans doute mal réveillé.  Dis Amok, finalement tu viens?  

Sinon, y a encore une place dans la WeboMobile.


----------



## iMax (12 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> la WeboMobile.



La bleue ou la noire ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La bleue ou la noire ? :rateau:



A ton avis... :casse:


----------



## iMax (12 Juillet 2004)

La noire :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (13 Juillet 2004)

L'AEF (Apple Expo de Frodon) se déroulera à Paris le Vendredi 23 Juillet 2004, ci-dessous les informations sur la date, l'heure, le lieu du RDV:





 Date: Vendredi 23 Juillet 2004

 Heure du RDV: 20H-20H15

 Lieu: Flam's de montparnasse, Paris
Si vous comptez y venir, merci de l'indiquer dans ce fil de discussion, afin que je puisse évaluer le nombre approximatif de participants pour la réservation eventuelle au Restaurant.


----------



## Frodon (13 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Annonce de l'AEF N°1:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=789985#post789985

Si vous comptez venir, merci de l'indiquer dans le sujet du lien ci-dessus.

A+


----------



## sebf_98 (13 Juillet 2004)

je serais des votres.


----------



## loudjena (18 Juillet 2004)

Plus d'info et info pratiques ici  

Voilàààààààà


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'info et info pratiques ici
> 
> Voilàààààààà



hihi, j'adore ce film !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'info et info pratiques ici
> 
> Voilàààààààà



Wow... Merci.   On a au moins pas d'excuse («j'ai pas trouvé...» :casse: ) ...


----------



## playaman (19 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'info et info pratiques ici



Génial ! 
Merci pour ce guide pratique


----------



## loudjena (19 Juillet 2004)

Aiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! J'avais oublié de mettre les  "partenaires officiels" de l'AES !


----------



## iMax (19 Juillet 2004)

WebO et moi sommes assez motivés pour prendre nos VTTs respectifs à l'AES altitude... 
Les autres, vous suivez ? Ça pourrait être sympa ça une AES en partie à vélo


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO et moi sommes assez motivés pour prendre nos VTTs respectifs à l'AES altitude...
> Les autres, vous suivez ? Ça pourrait être sympa ça une AES en partie à vélo



Motivé pour le vélo est un bien grand mot... Le mien est tout pourri, mais pourquoi pas


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

Pour iMax, ça joue toujours pour cette AES? 11 juillet, donc mercredi prochain donc (en temps Web'O).


----------



## sylko (19 Juillet 2004)

Vous ne pouvez pas la déplacer à Lausanne, votre AES. Vu que vous n'êtes plus que les deux.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas la déplacer à Lausanne, votre AES. Vu que vous n'êtes plus que les deux.



Disons que ça sera une AES Mobile


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO et moi sommes assez motivés pour prendre nos VTTs respectifs à l'AES altitude...
> Les autres, vous suivez ? Ça pourrait être sympa ça une AES en partie à vélo



Meme pas en rêve...


Mais j'y pense... Le Web'O avec des lunettes de ski est déjà un spectacle que le monde entier nous envie... Mais alors là, Web'O _ET_ iMax avec l'équipement complet du VTT-eur ca va être top. Limite a se demander si il ne faut pas faire payer la participation a cette AES: voir la Swiss Nightmare Team se viander sur les dents dans les gravillons peut être un spectacle digestif de première bourre


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Aiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! J'avais oublié de mettre les  "partenaires officiels" de l'AES !



Il manque "Mercurochrome" pour les deux sus-nommés !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il manque "Mercurochrome" pour les deux sus-nommés !



    Mercurochrome le pansement de Webo ! Europ-Assistance c'est un peu trop sans doute !


----------



## iMax (19 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> AES Mobile



... 3.0i


----------



## iMax (19 Juillet 2004)

Amok, tu t'amènes qu'on rigole ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu t'amènes qu'on rigole ?



Amok faisant du VTT même pas dans tes rêves les plus fous ou alors, monté sur ton VTT, tu lui sers de cheval pour traîner la calèche dans laquelle il sera confortablement installé avec moi


----------



## loudjena (19 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO et moi sommes assez motivés pour prendre nos VTTs respectifs à l'AES altitude...
> Les autres, vous suivez ? Ça pourrait être sympa ça une AES en partie à vélo



Amenez donc vos jouets roulants, le plateau s'y prete parfaitement.


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Amok, tu t'amènes qu'on rigole ?



"l'iPod humain", ca te dit quelque chose face de rat?!


----------



## iMax (20 Juillet 2004)

Non... 

Même pas peur en plus


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

Prêt iMax?






 :casse:


----------



## iMax (20 Juillet 2004)

Affirmatif


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Une AES mobile le jour de la fête nationale belge  ? Z'auriez pas pu faire ça en Belgique? :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Une AES mobile le jour de la fête nationale belge  ? Z'auriez pas pu faire ça en Belgique? :love:



On aura une pensée pour les petits Belges. Pour les petits Suisses, c'est tout bientôt.   

C'est que c'est loin la Belgique, hein...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Il est mort Oli ton lien  

C bon ça marche maintenant


----------



## Frodon (20 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Je fais remonter le sujet et rappel donc que l'AEF N°1 est toujours prévu pour ce vendredi à 20H15 au Flam's de Montparnasse.

PS: Si une personne de Macgeneration pouvait parler de cela dans une news, ce serait sympa, merci d'avance.

A+


----------



## piro (21 Juillet 2004)

je ne pourrais pas en etre j ai un demenagement ce soir la


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

Voila, l'AES est terminée... Maintenant, je sens biens les coups de soleil... environ 400km en cabriolet quand même :rateau:



 

_ Cliquez sur moi pour voir les autres photos  _


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Comme tu fraïmes :love:


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> environ 400km en cabriolet quand même :rateau:


Une Ferrari.... :mouais: Une merde italienne


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2004)

Zut, on peut pas supprimer


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Zut, on peut pas supprimer



Si 

Espèce de nioubie


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une Ferrari.... :mouais: Une merde italienne



Et jaloux en plus...  
C'est y pas mignon :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Elles sont chouettes vos tofs... ça doit être sympa une ballade en montagne  on n'a pas ça nous en Belgique, on n'a vraiment que la Mer du Nord et encore, mets le pied gauche d'abord dans l'eau, parrait que ça porte bonheur  :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Une Ferrari.... :mouais: Une merde italienne



je suis tout a fait d'accord avec Gogo Yubari


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Voila, l'AES est terminée... Maintenant, je sens biens les coups de soleil... environ 400km en cabriolet quand même :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu la cassé comme la clio ?


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

la Clio n'a rien


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2004)

Ta pas frotté le carter moteur ? tu t'est pas pris plus de 200 frs suisses d'amende ?


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Ta pas frotté le carter moteur ?



Si, mais comme tu l'as dit, juste frotté 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu t'est pas pris plus de 200 frs suisses d'amende ?



Non, 250...


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu t'est pas pris plus de 200 frs suisses d'amende ?





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, 250...




Vous pouvez ici constater le bonheur qu'il y a a placer Macinside dans la meme pièce qu'un Suisse, quel qu'il soit.

- Tu veux un sandwich au jambon, ou au jambon?
- Ni l'un ni l'autre. Au jambon.
- 250, c'est plus que 200?
- Non, c'est moins que 100.

:affraid:


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

On dirait une pub pour Big Jim avec ses accessoires ! 



Vous êtes mignons tous les deux ! On dirait "2 flics amis-amis"


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Celle-là, je l'imprime et je l'encadre, direct ! je veux la voir chaque matin en me reveillant ! 

Merci, merci ! Tout l'album est parfait, il n'y a rien à jeter : iMax se mouchant devant les montagnes (photo Web'O), Web'O en bermuda qui se gratte les testiboules devant un lac (photo iMax), Web'O qui tient son volant avec deux doigts au peril de sa vie (Photo iMax), iMax dans une Z3 à l'arret qui fait semblant d'aller vite (photo Web'O), un canard qui nage (auteur inconnu). La barre est placée très haut !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, je l'imprime et je l'encadre, direct ! je veux la voir chaque matin en me reveillant !
> 
> Merci, merci ! Tout l'album est parfait, il n'y a rien à jeter : iMax se mouchant devant les montagnes (photo Web'O), Web'O en bermuda qui se gratte les testiboules devant un lac (photo iMax), Web'O qui tient son volant avec deux doigts au peril de sa vie (Photo iMax), iMax dans une Z3 à l'arret qui fait semblant d'aller vite (photo Web'O), un canard qui nage (auteur inconnu). La barre est placée très haut !



T'en fais une fixation.  Au moins t'as assez de matière pour tes pubs futures, non?


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais une fixation.  Au moins t'as assez de matière pour tes pubs futures, non?



J'hésite... Rien ne sera mieux que l'original !


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont chouettes vos tofs... ça doit être sympa une ballade en montagne



  

Cette modern est un vrai bonheur ! Il faut absolument se débrouiller pour financer son passage lors de la prochaine AES, car je commence a avoir des doutes : existe t-elle vraiment ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) existe t-elle vraiment ?



Je confirme.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas, maintenant qu'elle a vu la caisse, tu peux dire que tu l'as dans l'appeau!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, maintenant qu'elle a vu la caisse, tu peux dire que tu l'as dans l'appeau!



J'imagine Webo soufflant à en devenir bleu dans le pot d'échappement de sa voiture !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, je l'imprime et je l'encadre, direct ! je veux la voir chaque matin en me reveillant !
> 
> Merci, merci ! Tout l'album est parfait, il n'y a rien à jeter : iMax se mouchant devant les montagnes (photo Web'O), Web'O en bermuda qui se gratte les testiboules devant un lac (photo iMax), Web'O qui tient son volant avec deux doigts au peril de sa vie (Photo iMax), iMax dans une Z3 à l'arret qui fait semblant d'aller vite (photo Web'O), un canard qui nage (auteur inconnu). La barre est placée très haut !



Mon dieu  :affraid: 

WebO, je te rappelle que Magnum a une chemise hawaïenne et une moustache, pour la prochaine fois; ça sera plus crédible


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine Webo soufflant à en devenir bleu dans le pot d'échappement de sa voiture !



Il est inconscient, soit (folle jeunesse!) mais pas fou. A chaque épanchement debout il se souvient, preuve carbonisée entre les doigts à l'appui, que les experiences perverses ont leur limite. Le cuisant souvenir d'un contact direct tenté moins d'une heure après l'achat de son carosse fait qu'a mon avis il va éviter d'apposer ses lèvres sur l'orifice brûlant de la belle


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est inconscient, soit (folle jeunesse!) mais pas fou. A chaque épanchement debout il se souvient, preuve carbonisée entre les doigts à l'appui, que les experiences perverses ont leur limite. Le cuisant souvenir d'un contact direct tenté moins d'une heure après l'achat de son carosse fait qu'a mon avis il va éviter d'apposer ses lèvres sur l'orifice brûlant de la belle




Rhôôôôô !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Ça devient lourd là...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

J'aime bien ce thread en pente, je vais sortir mes skis tiens


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient lourd là...



T'as remarqué, aussi...


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Stan Laurel a dit:
			
		

> Ça devient lourd là...





			
				Oliver Hardy a dit:
			
		

> T'as remarqué, aussi...



Je sens... que je vais avoir... un org....










Et voilà, c'est malin.....


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

Non, on a aussi les clés des cagettes en question... 

Faut suivre un peu, petit nioubie  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je sens... que je vais avoir... un org....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est gâcher ça ! :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour me renseigner. Parceque si je viens à celle qui se fait dans mes parages, faut que ça justifie l'interessement !



Ça dépend, une boîte à oeufs d'autruche peut suffire aussi et puis ça doit super bien résister aux crash tests


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste pour me renseigner. Parceque si je viens à celle qui se fait dans mes parages, faut que ça justifie l'interessement !



Oh tu sais comme je n'y vais pas tout risque de très bien se passer, rassures-toi


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Tibo a dit:
			
		

> C'est gâcher ça !



Si tu savais.... 2 coups sur coups... Il faut dire aussi, a peine remis je tombe là dessus :




			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Non, on a aussi les clés des cagettes en question...
> 
> Faut suivre un peu, petit nioubie  :mouais:




J'ai le quart d'heure réfractaire qui est passé aux abonnés absent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si tu savais.... 2 coups sur coups... Il faut dire aussi, a peine remis je tombe là dessus :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aîe ! Mon dieu quel homme... encore un accès de priapisme !  Arrêtez vous aller l'épuiser !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit le lac à l'air propre.
> La prochaine je viens avec la R8 Gordini, pour les routes en lacets c'est le pied : Les connaisseurs apprécierons.



Trashbag inside ?!


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Aîe ! Mon dieu quel homme... encore un accès de priapisme !  Arrêtez vous aller l'épuiser !



C'est l'effet Suisse, ca.... je commence a me poser des questions.... je crains la promiscuité d'une future AES


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'effet Suisse, ca.... je commence a me poser des questions.... je crains la promiscuité d'une future AES



J'apporterai l'antidote  dans la trousse de secours  Tu sais celle avec la croix suisse en négatif dessus ?!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit le lac à l'air propre.



En même temps cette couleur verte, opaque, laisse présumer de la teneur en argile, de quoi choper une haleine de silure  :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Juillet 2004)

Ce sujet commence à m'ennuyer à mourir. Je ferme.


----------



## Frodon (22 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le regret de vous annoncer que suite à un trop faible nombre de personnes ayant confirmés leur venue (en fait il n'y a que sebf qui l'a confirmée), l'AEF N°1 n'aura donc pas lieu demain et est de ce fait reportée à une date ultérieure.

Afin que les choses se passe mieux la prochaine fois, merci d'essayer de vous assurer que vous êtes vraiment disponible avant de vous avancer sur votre venue.

Donc étant donné qu'il y a déjà l'Apple Expo fin Aout et afin de vous laissez le temps pour vous assurer de votre disponibilité, je propose de reporter l'AEF N°1 à Septembre 2004.

Pour la date exacte, je vous propose les dates suivantes:

- Vendredi 10 Septembre 2004, 20H15, Flam's de Montparnasse
- Vendredi 17 Septembre 2004, 20H15, Flam's de Montparnasse
- Vendredi 24 Septembre 2004, 20H15, Flam's de Montparnasse

Merci d'indiquer dans la suite du sujet et/ou via le sondage de ce sujet votre préférence.
A+


----------



## loudjena (23 Juillet 2004)

Vu le peu de participants, (Macelene ne viendra pas), que fait-on ? On annule ? On reporte ? Pour le moment cela ressemble davantage à une OPA Suisse (apart Lemmy ) qu'à une AES dans les règles de l'art, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Vu le peu de participants, (Macelene ne viendra pas), que fait-on ? On annule ? On reporte ? Pour le moment cela ressemble davantage à une OPA Suisse (apart Lemmy ) qu'à une AES dans les règles de l'art, non ?



Et Ficelle (et Adèle) et FredOupsy?  Ils ne se sont pas encore décidés non? 

Mais qu'est-ce «une AES dans les règles de l'art»?...


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2004)

je crois que ça va être dur pour moi aussi.
je ne peux descendre vers la provence que le vendredi, mais je me vois mal remonter tout de suite dans l'Oisan... c'est un peu trop tot...
et puis plus de moto, j'ai sérré !  :hein:  :modo:  :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juillet 2004)

C'est pas la grosse motivation... 

*AES Altitude 1800. Du vendredi 6 au lundi 9 aout *
 * Je viens, c'est sûr :king: *  
- Loudjena
- iMax
- WebOliver
- playaman
- lemmy

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 

-  Fredouspy avec équipement complet pour découvrir la nature et les étoiles 
(j'adorais me joindre mais tout dépend d'la forme physique, actu' pas top)


 * Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? on vous aime:   Faut venir, vous, hein...  *  :love:



 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir * 
- nato (vendetta corse) 
- Silvia et Paul (boulot, boulot, boulot...)
- [MGZ] alèm : organise une AES à NY début juillet...  
- Nico*g*a*l*a (_merci_  )
- golf (et m...e) :hein:
- chagregel (chez les parents )   :rose:
- Macelene 
- ficelle et adèle


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Vu le peu de participants, (Macelene ne viendra pas), que fait-on ? On annule ? On reporte ? Pour le moment cela ressemble davantage à une OPA Suisse (apart Lemmy ) qu'à une AES dans les règles de l'art, non ?


 
On reporte, on reporte, on reporte...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2004)

c'est-à-dire ça commence à virer à l'expédition version commando cette AES


----------



## sebf_98 (23 Juillet 2004)

Salut Fredon,

 j'ai bien eu ton message. On remet ca a Septembre alors.
 A+


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

Perso, j'ai pris mes dispositions pour venir à ces dates, comme d'autres personnes ici...

C'est vrai qu'il y'a peu de monde, mais ce serait dommage d'annuler...


----------



## loudjena (24 Juillet 2004)

Tu vas viendre JeanBaptisteEmmanuel ?


----------



## playaman (24 Juillet 2004)

...Faut croire qu'y a que les Helvètes pour aimer la montagne ;-)

Suis toujours partant, même à une autre date.


----------



## iMax (24 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'ai pris mes dispositions pour venir à ces dates, comme d'autres personnes ici...
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il y'a peu de monde, mais ce serait dommage d'annuler...



Bon, alors, on fait quoi ??


----------



## playaman (25 Juillet 2004)

... On part entre Suisses,


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce «une AES dans les règles de l'art»?...



Une AES diversifiée?


----------



## loudjena (25 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une AES diversifiée?



Voilàààà, par exemple !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, on fait quoi ??



On se dirige vers un report... mais pas une annulation, hein.


----------



## iMax (26 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On se dirige vers un report... mais pas une annulation, hein.



Bah pour moi, si. J'ai pris toutes mes dispositions et ce serait le seul moment avant longtemps où ça irait pour moi.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> >Ah ben zut, moi qui avait trouvé l'occase superbe de propulser une BMW dans un ravin



Ça marque je vois... :love:  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Voilàààà, par exemple !



La diversité et la multitude il n'y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## iMax (26 Juillet 2004)

JeanBaptisteEmmanuel a dit:
			
		

> >Ah ben zut, moi qui avait trouvé l'occase superbe de propulser une BMW dans un ravin



Tant que tu touches pas à ma Ferrari :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

JJBBEE a dit:
			
		

> (...) Ou alors tu te laves pas la tete ?



Non jamais. 

Pour rester dans le sujet, tu viens à l'AES?


----------



## loudjena (26 Juillet 2004)

Je ne veux plus y aller ! 

Parce que une AES comme ça c'est pas vraiment une vrai véritable AES, d'abord !

*Le but des AES est aussi de rencontrer de nouvelles têtes, en plus de se balader dans des coins sympas et de se cramponer aux bars.

Vous avez toutes les infos pour aller dans cet endroit merveilleux sans moi et vous êtes des grands garçons, il vous suffit de passer un coup de fil au refuge pour vous annoncer.*

*Voilà, avec toutes mes confuses, la prochaine fois on choisira mieux les dates*


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

L'organisatrice fait faux bond ! Attirée par d'autres territoires plus ou moins connus ou envie de chaleur ?


----------



## macelene (27 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'organisatrice fait faux bond ! Attirée par d'autres territoires plus ou moins connus ou envie de chaleur ?



Tibo, je ne crois pas que Loudjena nous fasse faux bond...  
Mais le peu de participants pour cette AES, organisée de main de Maître avec un travail de fond pour nous faire les plans et le reste... vaut que l'on félicite loudjena...  :love:
Bon je crois qu'il ne faut pas lui en vouloir.
Moi même, j'ai du me désister au dernier moment  (je sais c'est pas chic, mais ya des fois ou tu ne commandes pas tout... ).

Voilà. Se dire que ce n'est que partie remise et qu'il se trouvera d'autres moments plus propices.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

Toutes mes "confuses" alors !  




PS: Elle est d'où cette expression ?!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux plus y aller !



Ouais moi non plus 



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Parce que une AES comme ça c'est pas vraiment une vrai véritable AES, d'abord !



Ouais y a pas d'appareil à pression là-haut  



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> *Le but des AES est aussi de rencontrer de nouvelles têtes*


*Si tu voyais la mienne ce matin 


			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		


			se cramponer aux bars.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Ça j'sais faire 



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		


			Vous avez toutes les infos pour aller dans cet endroit merveilleux sans moi
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Nan mais oh, sans toi ça vaut pas la peine :love:





			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		


			et vous êtes des grands garçons,
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

Ça, c'est vite dit 


			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		


			il vous suffit de passer un coup de fil au refuge pour vous annoncer.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*Huh mais je croyais que c'était annulé? 



			
				loudjena a dit:
			
		

> *Voilà, avec toutes mes confuses, la prochaine fois on choisira mieux les dates*


  En novembre?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

Le pouvoir de séduction de Loudjena est sans limites !   Super a succombé !


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes "confuses" alors !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Monsieur Preskovic, dans "le père noel est une ordure". La scène ou le Cloug coule sur la veste blanche du pharmacien.

- Mais...mais... Ma veste est pleine de cambouis !
- Je vous présente toutes mes confuses...
- Vos confuses... Vous n'imaginez tout de même pas que je vais aller chez Castel comme ca ?! (reniflant la veste) Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?... Mais, mais... C'est de la merde ?!
- Non, c'est Cloug...


----------



## sylko (27 Juillet 2004)

Pareil pour moi. Je ne pouvais y aller à cette date.  

J'ai eu l'impression d'une OPA suisse pour imposer ce choix.

Dommage, Loudjena s'est démenée pour tout organiser. Ce n'est pas très sympa pour elle.

J'y viendrais certainement, dès les premières neiges, pour une sortie à La Grave. La mecque du ski hors piste.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur Preskovic, dans "le père noel est une ordure". La scène ou le Cloug coule sur la veste blanche du pharmacien.
> 
> - Mais...mais... Ma veste est pleine de cambouis !
> - Je vous présente toutes mes confuses...
> ...



Merci d'étayer ma culture  voire d'éviter que ma mémoire ne flanche...


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ...J'ai bon là ?








- Tibo, mon p'tit frère ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Tibo, mon p'tit frère ​



Tu a raison j'ai oublié le mode Roselyne on  
Sinon, je prèfère le noir pour sortir le soir et même dans la journée d'ailleurs


----------



## nato kino (27 Juillet 2004)

Non, les Aes à 5, c'est © lyonnais, alors pour pas les vexer elle annule. C'est très courtois au contraire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Non, les Aes à 5, c'est © lyonnais, alors pour pas les vexer elle annule. C'est très courtois au contraire.



Merci de cet éclaircissement


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2004)

Jésus a dit:
			
		

> Lèves-toi et marche.


Non mais non mais non mais non ces nioub'


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2004)

... ... ...


----------



## iMax (27 Juillet 2004)

Bon, on se fixe une nouvelle date autour de novembre ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on se fixe une nouvelle date autour de novembre ?



Ouais, pendant l'AES Belge...


----------



## playaman (27 Juillet 2004)

...ça me laissera le temps de soigner mes plaques de choc ;-) mais je pense que c'est une cause perdue   
Pis y reste l' AE officielle pour marcher un peu ;-)

Merci pour l'effort Loudje


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juillet 2004)

Merci Modérator


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pendant l'AES Belge...


A force de vouloir courir après tous les lièvres... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> A force de vouloir courir après tous les lièvres... :hein:



L'AES Belge est une institution, un pélerinage. Elle se déroule toujours à la Saint-Nicolas.


----------



## loudjena (28 Juillet 2004)

Merci à ceux qui se sont inscrits et merci pour votre "fair play"


----------



## macelene (28 Juillet 2004)

Merci Loudjena, pour tout...
:love:


----------



## golf (28 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

>


...bas...
Magnifique boulot


----------



## macVamps (28 Juillet 2004)

​ - Passionnante la presse people ce soir 
​ - Mouai, ben l'équipe des AES a pas fait fort là ​


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2004)




----------



## alèm (29 Juillet 2004)

je suis déçu de savoir que mon camisol chéri me trompe avec un olibrius lyonnais... vraiment très déçu, très très très déçu...

j'attends un démenti ! 

  


Bon, ben, c'est clos pour l'été 2004 

RV en 2005 

On ferme.


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

je suis de nantes,

sommes nous nombreux sur MacG à résider à Nantes ?
un petit thread de présentation des Nantais pourrait aider à créer des liens des activités des rencontres ou m'aider à comprendre que je suis seul au pire 

Bref moi c'est glenn Nantes centre, bricole du web fais de l'identité visuelle et des sites mais autre job à plein temps à côté, une chérie et un fils, un chat qui s'appelle Citron, des galères et des bonnes expériences avec Ic computer et peut être des trucs astuces à échanger

je bosse sur Sudio MX et illustrator, je démarre lightwave et cherche des bons bricoleurs 3D pour échanger infos

on s'appelle on prend un verre ? à quand un squat de machines dans un bar cosy à Nantes ça pourrait être sympa...


----------



## lumai (6 Septembre 2004)

Il y a un thread dans le bar sur les bretons... Tu y trouveras peut-être des voisins !


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2004)

encore un tradada pour Rob' ou bien


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> levez-la main






Comme ça ? ​


----------



## pixelemon (6 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ? ​



ouais ouais je vais me coucher j'ai compris, j'ai rêvé trop fort tant pis pour Nantes,
pour le reste "zone hors agcs" est un lien plutôt sympa dont le contenu a retenu toute mon attention, tu dois sans doute allez souvent t'informer sur Indymedia.org non ?

allez encore quelques heures pour encaisser vos gestes et insultes diverses, n'oubliez pas que je préfère les règlements par CB (coups d'boule)


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> tu dois sans doute allez souvent t'informer sur Indymedia.org non ?


Ha non je ne connaissais pas, ça à l'air très intéressant comme site, merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un thread dans le bar sur les bretons... Tu y trouveras peut-être des voisins !


 Va savoir,son Nantes à lui n'est peut-être pas en Bretagne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça ? ​









Allez les nantais, rendez-vous vous etes cerné


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2004)

macloba a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir,son Nantes à lui n'est peut-être pas en Bretagne



Ouuuuuuuula tu vas sur un terrain glissant mon amis !! parole de Breton   

Sinon moi je suis de Rennes, mais ma femme de Nantes et elle bosse à Nantes, ça marche ??


----------



## vpmsorin (6 Septembre 2004)

Nantais depuis presque 2 ans avec parfois une pensée pour son passé négrier...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

> AES Rennes, en Bretagne pour ceux qui ont raté les cours de géo


bon simple, ceux qui ont envie de participer à un AES à Rennes, en Bretagne donc pour ceux qui sont nul en géo, mettez votre nom dans la liste, enfin après mon nom quoi parce que pour l'instant ça ressemble pas à une liste. Et pour la date disons en Novembre à préciser

- Semac


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

#1 Semac
#2 Guytan (si c'est pendant les vacs de ma petite fille, c'est oui  )


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

y'a une partie du forum expres pour ca 

Moi j'suis super partant, mais pour cette année non. Debut de l'an prochain ca me botte d'avantage


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi itou, début de l'an prochain, mais novembre aussi !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Merci bass, je savais même pas qu'il existait un forum exprès... 
Quel gros niais je fais, des fois...


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Peut-être pourrait-on déplacer le sujet dans ladite sous-section ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

j'ai attiré l'attention de la garde républicaine afin qu'elle procède au transfert du sus dit thread


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon simple, ceux qui ont envie de participer à un AES à Rennes, en Bretagne donc pour ceux qui sont nul en géo, mettez votre nom dans la liste, enfin après mon nom quoi parce que pour l'instant ça ressemble pas à une liste. Et pour la date disons en Novembre à préciser
> 
> - Semac



Nioub' en vue ! 
T'as eu droit à du bizutage pourtant passé un temps  :rateau:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

bah je savais qu'il y avait un thread la dessus mais il était un peu parti en vrille, je voulais donc repartir sur un thread propre, mais va pour la fusion, et va pour début 2005 :

donc début 2005


1) Semac
2) guytantakul
3) Bassman


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Nioub' en vue !
> T'as eu droit à du bizutage pourtant passé un temps  :rateau:



bah que veux tu je ne me lasse pas de tes petites remises en place   

tu veux pas venir à notre AES à Rennes, ce serait un honneur


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2004)

J'y serai !  

  1) Semac
  2) guytantakul
  3) Bassman
 4) macmarco


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2004)

Moi, je viens que si c'est en période de vacances scolaires, c'est entendu...
(en vrai j'suis en CE2 )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

un 'tit coud'main aux bretons 

*WE à définir ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES * 

 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- 
- 
- 

 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- 
- 
-


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un 'tit coud'main aux bretons
> 
> *WE à définir **
> 
> ...


 

 Et vous trouvez ça drôle ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Et vous trouvez ça drôle ? :mouais:



l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un 'tit coud'main aux bretons
> 
> *WE à définir **
> 
> ...


 En tout cas j'aimerais beaucoup !!!!     :love:  :love:


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

Si vous laissez ce tableau en "citation", le suivant ne peut s'y inscrire et doit remonter le fil pour trouver un tableau à exploiter 




*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- 
- 
-


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

Si vous laissez ce tableau en "citation", le suivant ne peut s'y inscrire et doit remonter le fil pour trouver un tableau à exploiter 




*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- 
- 
-

*Pour reprendre le talbeau, faite citer et supprimer les [QUOTE] de début et [/QUOTE] de fin et ajoutez votre nom *


----------



## iTof (30 Septembre 2004)

Si vous laissez ce tableau en "citation", le suivant ne peut s'y inscrire et doit remonter le fil pour trouver un tableau à exploiter 




*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- 
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-
-

_ Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- 
-

*Pour reprendre le talbeau, faite citer et supprimer les [QUOTE] de début et [/QUOTE] de fin et ajoutez votre nom *


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2004)

Si vous laissez ce tableau en "citation", le suivant ne peut s'y inscrire et doit remonter le fil pour trouver un tableau à exploiter 




*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- 
-
-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
- 
- 


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- 
-

*Pour reprendre le talbeau, faite citer et supprimer les [QUOTE] de début et [/QUOTE] de fin et ajoutez votre nom *[/QUOTE]


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

Si vous laissez ce tableau en "citation", le suivant ne peut s'y inscrire et doit remonter le fil pour trouver un tableau à exploiter 
Pour reprendre le tableau, faite "citer" et supprimer les [QUOTE =xx] de début et [/QUOTE] de fin et ajoutez votre nom...
(Merci semac  )




*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
-
-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- 
-


----------



## alan.a (30 Septembre 2004)

Si vous laissez ce tableau en "citation", le suivant ne peut s'y inscrire et doit remonter le fil pour trouver un tableau à exploiter 
Pour reprendre le tableau, faite "citer" et supprimer les [QUOTE =xx] de début et [/QUOTE] de fin et ajoutez votre nom...
(Merci semac  )




*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- 
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
-
-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  

Je voudrais quand même préciser qu'une galette, c'est forcément salé ... sinon c'est une crêpe ...


----------



## Bassman (30 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'pourrais toujours descendre du monde depuis paris


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon simple, ceux qui ont envie de participer à un AES à Rennes, en Bretagne donc pour ceux qui sont nul en géo, mettez votre nom dans la liste, enfin après mon nom quoi parce que pour l'instant ça ressemble pas à une liste. Et pour la date disons en Novembre à préciser
> 
> - Semac


 Bon, juste histoire de consoler les nuls en géo, je signale à Semac que Rennes n'est pas forcément en Bretagne et qu'il faut sortir de son trou, des fois.

 Pas loin d'ici, dans les Corbières, plus précisément le Razès, il y a Rennes-les-bains et surtout le célèbre Rennes-le-Château avec son trésor de l'abbé Saunière que les gens continuent à chercher au risque de faire effondrer le village.

 (PS. J'ai essayer de trouver le trésor autrement grâce à la petite nièce (ou arrière petite nièce, je ne sais plus trop, enfin de la famille proche) de la bonne du curé, la seule qui savait quelque chose à ce sujet à part l'abbé Saunière, soi-disant. Malheureusement, la petite nièce que je connais ne sait pas où il est. Y a des familles, je vous jure !


----------



## alan.a (30 Septembre 2004)

Il y a aussi : 
Rennes Close (GB) ;
Rennes Drive (GB) ;
Rennes-en-Grenouille
Rennes-sur-Loue
Rennesøy (N) ;
Rennesøygata (N) ;
Rennesberg (D, pour les alpinistes bretons) ;
Rennesberger (D) ;
Renneshofweg (D) ;
Renneska (CZ) ;
Rennessingel (B) ;
Rennesundvegen (N) ;
Rennesveien (N).

Ca promet une sacrée AES !!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, juste histoire de consoler les nuls en géo, je signale à Semac que Rennes n'est pas forcément en Bretagne et qu'il faut sortir de son trou, des fois.
> 
> Pas loin d'ici, dans les Corbières, plus précisément le Razès, il y a Rennes-les-bains et surtout le célèbre Rennes-le-Château avec son trésor de l'abbé Saunière que les gens continuent à chercher au risque de faire effondrer le village.
> 
> (PS. J'ai essayer de trouver le trésor autrement grâce à la petite nièce (ou arrière petite nièce, je ne sais plus trop, enfin de la famille proche) de la bonne du curé, la seule qui savait quelque chose à ce sujet à part l'abbé Saunière, soi-disant. Malheureusement, la petite nièce que je connais ne sait pas où il est. Y a des familles, je vous jure !


 Perso, je connaissais ces Rennes-là, situés dans l'Aude (n'est-ce pas ?  ) et l'histoire du trésor... 
 Autre précision, la Ville de Rennes(-en-Bretagne/220 000 habitants intra-muros) est jumelée avec Rennes-les-Bains (environ 200 habitants) à l'initiative de cette dernière !


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2004)

Ville qui possède un groupe de supporters de football du fameux stade rennais  du nom de Roazhon Celtics Club.


----------



## IceandFire (30 Septembre 2004)

Roazhon qui signifie : Rennes !!! ,  en Breizh  en Breton si vous préférez mieux !!!


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ville qui possède un groupe de supporters de football du fameux stade rennais  du nom de Roazhon Celtics Club.


 Ahem, tu parles sans dout du RCK : Roazhon Celtic Kop ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Perso, je connaissais ces Rennes-là, situés dans l'Aude (n'est-ce pas ?  ) et l'histoire du trésor...
> Autre précision, la Ville de Rennes(-en-Bretagne/220 000 habitants intra-muros) est jumelée avec Rennes-les-Bains (environ 200 habitants) à l'initiative de cette dernière !


 Oui, je savais. Il me semble même que Rennes (la bretonne) avait aidé Rennes-les-bains lors des catastrophiques inondations de 1992.

 Ceci dit, si les bretons envoient une grosse délégation à Rennes-les-bains, ça va sérieusement bouchonner dans le coin Y a pas d'autoroute, le coin n'est pas vraiment plat et le récent et "immense" parking  de Rennes-les-Bains risque de saturer vite. Mais le coin est joli comme tout.


----------



## macmarco (30 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je savais. Il me semble même que Rennes (la bretonne) avait aidé Rennes-les-bains lors des catastrophiques inondations de 1992.


 Effectivement ! 





> Ceci dit, si les bretons envoient une grosse délégation à Rennes-les-bains, ça va sérieusement bouchonner dans le coin Y a pas d'autoroute, le coin n'est pas vraiment plat et le récent et "immense" parking  de Rennes-les-Bains risque de saturer vite. Mais le coin est joli comme tout.


 
 Il y a quelques rennais qui y vont en cure bénéficier de la station thermale !


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2004)

Rennes les ceci, Rennes les cela... très bien, mais Rennes tout court, la seule, la noble y'en a qu'une !!!! et ce qui ne connaisse pas venez, vous ne le regretterez pas !!!!!   
parole de Breton !!


----------



## golf (30 Septembre 2004)

CENTER] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Çà y est vous nous l'avez vexé le beurreton !
- Y va encore se saouler au Chouchen 
[/CENTER]


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Septembre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
-
-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  


------------

Pour moi faut voir, mais si c'est début 2005 je préférerai en février qu'en Janvier (partiels  )


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2004)

AES ? Quezako??? et qu' est ce qui s' y passe?? on regarde celui qui a le plus gros en mangeant des tartines de beurre de cacahuettes?


----------



## Claude number X (30 Septembre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Claude number X
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
-
-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  


------------

2005, c'est un peu loin pour savoir comment je serais niveau boulot, mais ce serait avec plaisir   
J'ai eut des échos comme quoi Rennes passait des écoles et profs au Mac, ça pourrait faire du monde d'ici là !

Sinon, si vous voulez vraiment que je participe, on fait ça a mon boulot  :rose:    y'a tout ce qu'il faut :
tables et chaises, Macs, réseau AirPort ADSL, sans compter les écrans, vidéo proj, sono...
Seul pb, c'est excentré en Finistère-Sud    Mais il suffit que je présente un petit projet à mon directeur et on peut squatter une salle de quelques centaines de M2.
J'suis animateur NTIC   ça en jette de dire ça


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2004)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> AES ? Quezako??? et qu' est ce qui s' y passe?? on regarde celui qui a le plus gros en mangeant des tartines de beurre de cacahuettes?


Une AES, c'est çà   [Suivre les fils] 

AESauvage.org, le site...


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Dîtes, Claude et Golf, je vous ajoute à la liste ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Claude number X
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
- WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  

---------


* Tout comme Lemmy, j'ai bien envie de me laisser tenter.  Mais ça fait loin quand même.  Il faudrait que je prenne plusieurs jours de vacances. Alors je pense que, non. Mais enfin, sait-on jamais.  :love:




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Une AES, c'est çà   [Suivre les fils]



Eheh.


----------



## Claude number X (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes, Claude et Golf, je vous ajoute à la liste ?



J'ai beaucoup de mal avec les bagads les bombardes et les Gwen a Du, mais on ne se refait pas, je suis né pur beurre salé et schtagé à l'Atlantique comme une bernique à sa roche. Tu peux donc me rajouter à ta liste.

Mais pour Alèm, va falloir rajouter une rubrique dans les inscriptions de ce sujet :

Plutôt crever que d'aller parler Mac avec des bouffeurs de crêpes régionalistes
-
-


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> J'ai beaucoup de mal avec les bagads les bombardes et les Gwen a Du, mais on ne se refait pas, je suis né pur beurre salé et schtagé à l'Atlantique comme une bernique à sa roche. Tu peux donc me rajouter à ta liste.
> 
> Mais pour Alèm, va falloir rajouter une rubrique dans les inscriptions de ce sujet :
> 
> ...


  OK !    

 Voilà, c'est fait !


----------



## IceandFire (1 Octobre 2004)

Pourtant il devrait rejoindre cette région d'ici peu... :d


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes, Claude et Golf, je vous ajoute à la liste ?


Si c'est pour évoquer la celtitude, cela ne me dérange pas mais depuis la vente de notre maison familiale morbihanaise, mes intérêts sont tourné vers d'autres horizons 

nb : pour ceuss qui l'ignore, mon pseudo vient d'un indicatif, golf56 qui localise le Golfe du Morbihan


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour évoquer la celtitude, cela ne me dérange pas mais depuis la vente de notre maison familiale morbihanaise, mes intérêts sont tourné vers d'autres horizons
> 
> nb : pour ceuss qui l'ignore, mon pseudo vient d'un indicatif, golf56 qui localise le Golfe du Morbihan


 Bien sûr, c'est pour les bretons de Bretagne et d'ailleurs, de naissance et/ou de coeur ! 




_PS : On n'oblige personne..._


----------



## ederntal (2 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco
- Ederntal (selon date)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Claude number X
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
- WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  

---------


* Tout comme Lemmy, j'ai bien envie de me laisser tenter.  Mais ça fait loin quand même.  Il faudrait que je prenne plusieurs jours de vacances. Alors je pense que, non. Mais enfin, sait-on jamais.  :love:




Eheh.


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco
- Ederntal (selon date)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Claude number X
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
- WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- golf* qui a envie de se laisser tenter mais a déjà un carnet de bal assez plein 
- 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  

---------


* Tout comme Lemmy, j'ai bien envie de me laisser tenter mais entre la Suisse, la Gelbique, Paris, les dates commencent à manquer  :rateau:


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
Il est temps de proposer une alternative de dates et surtout un point de RV...
Il doit bien y avoir un bar à cervoise [ou chouchen] à Rennes 


nb : MacGé en breton, on dit KerMac [le village des Mac (les irréductibles)]


----------



## ederntal (3 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *
> Il est temps de proposer une alternative de dates et surtout un point de RV...
> Il doit bien y avoir un bar à cervoise [ou chouchen] à Rennes *​


*

des centaines...  :rose:*​


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> des centaines...  :rose:


Mouarff ! Et avec çà qu'est ce qu'on fait ?
C'est pas le bar à troller ici


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> des centaines...  :rose:



Ce sont des fadaises ! Des histoires ! Des racontards !

A Rennes, il y a deux "rues de la soif" (rue St-malo et euh... me rappelle pu.. rue St-michel, peut-être)  autour d'une place (Ste-Anne). Pis c'est tout ! Enfin, quasiment...

Rien à voir avec Camaret/mer : 18 bars sur le port (maximum 250-300 mètres de long, ledit port)


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2004)

...mais une AES à Camaret, ça risque d'être chaud ! 
Pas une borne wi-fi ni une liaison ADSL dans les parages ! (mais enfin, comme ça , je passe de vraies vacances tous les étés )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2004)

pardon mais qu'est ce qu'un AES ? et a quoi ca sert ?


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> pardon mais qu'est ce qu'un AES ? et a quoi ca sert ?


Une AES, c'est çà   [Suivre les fils] 

AESauvage.org, le site...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2004)

à la limite une AES à St malo en plus j'ai un pote qui à un bar là-bas....!!!!  bon il est supporter de Monaco mais bon !!!!  on lui feras un ptit coup de Frei


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des fadaises ! Des histoires ! Des racontards !
> 
> A Rennes, il y a deux "rues de la soif" (rue St-malo et euh... me rappelle pu.. rue St-michel, peut-être) autour d'une place (Ste-Anne). Pis c'est tout ! Enfin, quasiment...
> 
> Rien à voir avec Camaret/mer : 18 bars sur le port (maximum 250-300 mètres de long, ledit port)


 Tu rigoles ?


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

mdr
Là on est sûr qu'on est chez les Bretons 
Avant qu'ils se décident sur l'essentiel [cela me rappelle une certaine BD  ], on fêtera Noël à Lausanne puis à Liège


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> (rue St-malo et euh... me rappelle pu.. rue St-michel, peut-être)


C'est cela même


----------



## IceandFire (3 Octobre 2004)

St malo sinon ?..... Eh Dark Pense à me boulé mon garçon  moi je te boule à 1 certes mais souvent


----------



## Gwendal (4 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est pour évoquer la celtitude, cela ne me dérange pas mais depuis la vente de notre maison familiale morbihanaise, mes intérêts sont tourné vers d'autres horizons
> 
> nb : pour ceuss qui l'ignore, mon pseudo vient d'un indicatif, golf56 qui localise le Golfe du Morbihan




salut Alain


----------



## golf (4 Octobre 2004)

'alut Gwenounet


----------



## macmarco (4 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> St malo sinon ?..... Eh Dark Pense à me boulé mon garçon  moi je te boule à 1 certes mais souvent


 Saint-Malo ?
 L'AES à Saint-Malo ?
 C'est vrai, c'est beaucoup plus pratique pour les rennais d'organiser l'AES à Saint-Malo plutôt qu'à Rennes ! :rateau:


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

- Alors, on la fait où cette AES ?
- Nous on la verrait bien en pays Bigouden 
- Mouaip ​


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

ya pas que des bretons rennais  et st malo c'est po loin de rennes  et j'ai un pote qui à un bar là-bas.... 
c'est pour ça....


----------



## golf (5 Octobre 2004)

St Malo est une excellente idée, surtout pour les corsaires du bar....

...sauf que pour un Vannetais ou un Quimperois, c'est pas le pied


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ya pas que des bretons rennais  et st malo c'est po loin de rennes  et j'ai un pote qui à un bar là-bas....
> c'est pour ça....


 C'est pas la question , mais Rennes, c'est un peu plus central, non ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Octobre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Saint-Malo ?
> L'AES à Saint-Malo ?
> C'est vrai, c'est beaucoup plus pratique pour les rennais d'organiser l'AES à Saint-Malo plutôt qu'à Rennes ! :rateau:


    pas mieux  

Et je te rejoins d'ailleurs, Rennes c'est plus central, plus pratique pour ceux qui viennent en train, voire en avion (et plus pratique pour ceux qui sont à Rennes aussi )


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

Oué ben c'est pas gagné !!!   vous allez êtres trois pelés et un tondu si ça continue !!!!


----------



## macmarco (5 Octobre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué ben c'est pas gagné !!!   vous allez êtres trois pelés et un tondu si ça continue !!!!




Si tu viens, y aura au moins un chevelu !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Octobre 2004)

LOOOOOOL LOOOOOOL LOOOOOOL LOOOOOOL LOOOOOOL LOOOOOOL LOOOOOOL


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Octobre 2004)

Oh j'avais pas vu ce sujet  :hein: 

On en est où de la liste ?   

J'ai bien peur d'être dispo pour cette AES Rennes, vu que je suis en plein centre, je peux pas y échaper


----------



## guytantakul (6 Octobre 2004)

Ben ouais, quand j'ai émis l'idée au début, c'est parce que Rennes, c'est plus central pour tout le monde, y compris les estrangers qui doivent faire le déplacement. 
pis on va bien trouver quelqu'un qui a un pote barman à Rennes, non ?


----------



## golf (6 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








- Semac
- guytantakul
- Bassman
- macmarco
- Ederntal (selon date)

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





- IceandFire
- Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Claude number X
- 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
- WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- golf* qui a envie de se laisser tenter mais a déjà un carnet de bal assez plein 
- 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
-
-


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





- iTof, le bihen
- Alan.a  



__________

Tiens, revoici la liste...
*Maintenant il faut trouver un lieu à Renne et décider d'une date ! *
Ce peut être pratique


----------



## Diablovic (6 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - Semac
 - guytantakul
 - Bassman
 - macmarco
 - Ederntal (selon date)
 - Diablovic

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - IceandFire
 - Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - Claude number X
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
 - WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - golf* qui a envie de se laisser tenter mais a déjà un carnet de bal assez plein 
 - 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 -
 -
 -


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 - iTof, le bihen
 - Alan.a  



 __________
 Ben tiens!


----------



## semac (11 Octobre 2004)

Allez les amis, réveillez-vous on continu à s'inviter !!  

et il va falloir penser à une date et un lieu !! pour le lieu j'ai une  idée


----------



## chagregel (11 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - Semac
 - guytantakul
 - Bassman
 - macmarco
 - Ederntal (selon date)
 - Diablovic

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - IceandFire
 - Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - Claude number X
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
 - WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - golf* qui a envie de se laisser tenter mais a déjà un carnet de bal assez plein 
 - le chagregel !!!!!!! 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 -
 -
 -


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 - iTof, le bihen
 - Alan.a  



 __________
 Ben tiens!


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Octobre 2004)

*WE du : à définir... ** 

Au pays des rochers mouillés et des galettes salées...* 

*Ici : RENNES à déterminer... *​ 
 * Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*








 - Semac
 - guytantakul
 - Bassman
 - macmarco
 - Ederntal (selon date)
 - Diablovic
 - Fat Boss Slim

 * Devrait venir, à confirmer * 





 - IceandFire
 - Dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - Claude number X
 - 

 * J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : * 



_ Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 - Lemmy qui a envie de se laisser tenter 
 - WebO* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 - golf* qui a envie de se laisser tenter mais a déjà un carnet de bal assez plein 
 - le chagregel !!!!!!! 

_ *Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

 -
 -
 -


 * Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 





 - iTof, le bihen
 - Alan.a  


--------------
Rajout de Fat Boss Slim


----------



## bibyfok (12 Octobre 2004)

Salut a tous, qui serait chaud pour une petite AES a nice ?
Merki


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous, qui serait chaud pour une petite AES a nice ?
> Merki



JeromeMac se fera un plaisir de dialoguer avec toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2004)

Décevant comme réponse de ta part SM  

Je suggère Sonnyboy !  :love:


----------



## bengilli (12 Octobre 2004)

hello

j'y serai du 23 au 27 octobre prochain, donc si vous voulez rencontrer le dude c'est une occasion unique


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

on teste d'abord la motivation (la mienne est au top  )
faites un petit signe de la tête (du front?) si vous êtes interessés par une rencontre nantaise histoire de partager nos pommes dans un bar smooth (c'est pas ça qui manque à nantes) équipé WIFi


PIXELEMON (nantes centre)
next ?

  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## pixelemon (13 Octobre 2004)

PIXELEMON (nantes centre)
pixelemon (nantes centre)


ayez c'est bon on est deux c'est complet.

vous aurez plus de chance l'année prochaine.


 :rose:


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2004)

Allo, les MacGéennes et MacGéens Nantais 

Sinon, rabats toi sur Rennes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Octobre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> hello
> 
> j'y serai du 23 au 27 octobre prochain, donc si vous voulez rencontrer le dude c'est une occasion unique



Là tout de suite ca prend une autre forme que la rencontre avec bib l'noob


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2004)

Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> salut Alain



salut !


----------



## semac (22 Octobre 2004)

Bon génial il commence à y avoir du monde !!
bravo à tout ceux qui sont décidé à venir, ceux qui hésite, n'hésitez plus !!
bon pour le lieu je pense que Rennes convient à la majorité, reste une date à définir !!
Décembre 2004, janvier 2005, février, mars, avril...

Donnez votre avis...

pour ma part aucune préférence, si ce n'est que le plus tôt sera le mieux !!  

mais je crois que 2005 convient mieux à certains d'entres vous, alors indiquez le


----------



## bibyfok (23 Octobre 2004)

c mort ici


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2004)

Du nouveau par ici? Il se pourrait bien que je me pointe en Bretagne...   :love: WebO On Tour... 




			
				Gwendal a dit:
			
		

> salut Alain



 Salut.


----------



## iFRS (25 Octobre 2004)

je voudrais pas jouer le trouble fête mais il faut mieux fixer une date sinon vous vous en sortirez jamais. Alors disons le WE du 20-21 ou 27-28 Novembre à Kemper centre  de l'univers 

Breizh a tao


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais pas jouer le trouble fête mais il faut mieux fixer une date sinon vous vous en sortirez jamais. Alors disons le WE du 20-21 ou 27-28 Novembre à Kemper centre  de l'univers
> 
> Breizh a tao



Me semble que les périodes proposées étaient plutôt début 2005...


----------



## iFRS (25 Octobre 2004)

aaaaaaaaa oké oké merci j'ai du mal à me projeter à plus de 4 -5 semaines.
de toute façon tant qu'on s'éloigne pas de + 50 km de la mer ça me va.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> c mort ici



Tu t'es pas demandé pourquoi ?   :rateau:


----------



## semac (29 Octobre 2004)

iFRS a dit:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaa oké oké merci j'ai du mal à me projeter à plus de 4 -5 semaines.
> de toute façon tant qu'on s'éloigne pas de + 50 km de la mer ça me va.


plutôt 2005 et surement Rennes


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

bon alors janvier, février, mars... ?


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Novembre 2004)

février ça m'irait bien


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> février ça m'irait bien



Moi aussi... Sans déc... il se pourrait bien que je me pointe...   :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi... Sans déc... il se pourrait bien que je me pointe...   :love:


  Tu seras le bienvenu !


----------



## semac (6 Novembre 2004)

bon va pour février !!
reste à définir un jour, heureusement que nous ne sommes pas en année bisextile, ça suprime une possibilité !! 
bah oui on a déjà mis plus d'un mois pour se mettre d'accord sur un mois, alors pour le jour


----------



## imaout (7 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon va pour février !!
> reste à définir un jour, heureusement que nous ne sommes pas en année bisextile, ça suprime une possibilité !!
> bah oui on a déjà mis plus d'un mois pour se mettre d'accord sur un mois, alors pour le jour


Il reste 85 jours pour se mettre d'accord sur la date et le lieu (parce que Rennes cela reste vague, bien que loin de la mer...   )


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> Il reste 85 jours pour se mettre d'accord sur la date et le lieu (parce que Rennes cela reste vague, bien que loin de la mer...   )



je veux voir la mer... :love:  Je vais tenter de me libérer pour quelques jours (Golf, faudra qu'on cause...  )


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir la mer... :love:


Voir la mer depuis Rennes, c'est pas gagné 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> (Golf, faudra qu'on cause...  )


A la vitesse ou ils vont, les Bretons, on a encore le temps


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir la mer... :love:  Je vais tenter de me libérer pour quelques jours (Golf, faudra qu'on cause...  )


 La mer est à 35/40 minutes de Rennes (Saint-Malo) en voiture...


----------



## imaout (7 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> je veux voir la mer...


Bon, finalement c'est à Saint Malo la réunion ?


----------



## macmarco (7 Novembre 2004)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> Bon, finalement c'est à Saint Malo la réunion ?


 T'es un peu lourd, toi, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A la vitesse ou ils vont, les Bretons, on a encore le temps



Ouais, comme des Suisses quoi.


----------



## imaout (7 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> T'es un peu lourd, toi, non ?


Çà doit être le croissant de ce matin ou les crêpes de midi, et comme je n'ai pas été à la mer aujourd'hui...  
Ce que j'en disais, c'est pour WebOliver ; loin de moi l'idée de venir foutre la zone    (quoique un mois pour décider, c'est un peu rapide  )


----------



## semac (7 Novembre 2004)

bon faudrait trouver une date et un lieu rapidos, avant que je sois banni, j'aimerai bien connaître certains d'entre vous avant de ne plus pouvoir venir ici  :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Novembre 2004)

Qui connait un patron de bar à rennes, là est la question.
Perso, ça fait 20 ans que j'y ai pas vécu, donc faudra choisir sans moi


----------



## nomo (31 Décembre 2004)

bonjour,
j'utilise mac et j'habite à 10 km d'orléans quelles sont les domaines qui t'interresse sur mac ?


----------

